# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  إكسبرت أوامر معلقة مع المضاعفات  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## MR.dollar

طلبه الكثير من الأعضاء وما زال هناك من يطلبه 
يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقات معلقة أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر بناء على المتغيرات التي تحددها في الإكسبرت 
الإكسبرت به أغلب الخيارات التي يمكن البحث عنها قررت جمعها كلها في إكسبرت واحد  
متغيرات الإكسبرت  UseHourTrade فلتر العمل في وقت محدد FromHourTrade ساعة البدايه ToHourTrade ساعة النهايه  **خيار وضع الأوامر المعلقه** OpenBuyStopOrders وضع صفقات باي ستوب  DistanceBetweenBuyS المسافه بين صفقات الباي ستوب  OpenBuyLimitOrders  وضع صفقات باي ليميت DistanceBetweenBuyL المسافه بين صفقات الباي ليميت  OpenSellStopOrders وضع صفقات سيل ستوب DistanceBetweenSellS المسافه بين صفقات سيل ستوب  OpenSellLimitOrders  وضع صفقات سيل ليميت DistanceBetweenSellL المسافه بين صفقات سيل ليميت  **خيار حجم اللوت والمضاعفات** UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier  نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
مثلا إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=true  
فسوف تكون المضاعفه 1  2   4   8    16   وهكذا
أما إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=false
فسوف تكون المضاعفه  1   2   3   4   5   وهكذا FirstLot  حجم اللوت الأول NumberOfOrders  عدد الأوامر المعلقه التي يتم وضعها  OpenAtChoosenHour  وضع الصفقات في ساعة معينه  Hour_  الساعة التي يتم وضع الصفقات فيها  OnlyOnce  وضع الصفقات مره واحده فقط وبعدها لن يضع الإكسبرت صفقات أخرى حتى يتم تفعيله مره أخرى  **خيارات حذف وإغلاق الصفقات** FridayOpenOrdersFilter  عدم فتح صفقات يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayDeleteOrders  حذف الصفقات المعلقه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayCloseOrders  إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعه التي يتم تحديدها  _Hour  الساعة التي يتم تنفيذ الأوامر السابقه عندها  CloseOrdersAfterProfit  إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit  حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده Profit  الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) TakeProfit  هدف كل صفقه  TrailingStop  التريلينج ستوب  TrailingStep  التريلينج ستيب 
الإكسبرت سيظهر أيضا بعض المعلومات المفيده للحساب مثل المارجن المتاح والربح الحالي وعدد الصفقات المعلقه وعدد الصفقات المفعله    
الإكسبرت في المرفقات مفتوح الكود للجميع ولمن يرغب في تعلم البرمجه  أسأل الله أن تستفيدوا منه 
تحياتي 
تم تطوير الإكسبرت وإصداره النسخه الثانيه في المشاركه رقم 39 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9636...ml#post1695357   

> تم الإنتهاء من النسخة الثانيه بحمد الله   الإضافات التي تمت  هدف واستوب يتم تحديده من متغيرات الإكسبرت لكل نوع من  الصفقات بناء على طلب الأخ فيصل 
> BuyStopTakeProfit هدف صفقة الباي ستوب
> BuyStopSL  ستوب لوز صفقة الباي ستوب 
> وكذلك باقي أنواع الصفقات المعلقه   وضع الأوامر المعلقة بناء على هاي ولو شمعة محدده بناء  على طلب الأخ محب للخير
> HighLowCandle  إجعله ترو في حال أردت وضع الهدف بناء على هاي ولو شمعة  محدده
> Hour_ الساعه التي يأخذ منها هاي ولو الشمعه المحدده ويقوم بوضع الأوامر  المعلقة في الشمعة التاليه لها  لتعطيل هذا الأمر إجعله false إمكانية وضع الأوامر المعلقة عند سعر معين بناء على طلب  الأخ أبو مازن
> StartPrice  السعر الذي سيضع عنده الأوامر المعلقة لنفرض أن السعر الحالي  1.4050 وأردت وضع الأوامر المعلقة بناء على سعر 1.4080  سوف تقوم بجعل  المتغير StartPrice=1.4080
> وعند وصول السعر الحالي إلى هذا المتغير سوف يقوم بوضع الأوامر المعلقة  بناء على هذا السعر 
> Gap  الفرق بين السعر الحالي والسعر الذي سيضع عنده الأوامر المعلقه 
> ...

 تم تحديث الإكسبرت وإصدار النسخه الثالثه تعتمد بدلا من النسخه الثانيه بسبب وجود خطأ بسيط في النسخه الثانيه   

> تم إصدار النسخه الرابعه بحمد الله  
> الإضافات التي تمت 
> DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS  وهو المسافه بين سعر الدخول وأول عقد باي ستوب  
> على سبيل المثال سعر الدخول 1.4000 وجعلنا المسافه بين العقود 20 نقطه 
> وجعلنا   DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS =5   فأول عقد سيتم فتحه سيكون من سعر  1.4025
> ثم بعد ذلك تكون العقود 1.4040  ثم  1.4060  وهكذا 
> طبعا أضفت لكل نوع أمر معلق متغير DistanceFromCurrentPrice
> وهذه الإضافات بناء على طلب أبو مازن  
> الخاصية الأهم إمكانية فتح الصفقه مرة أخرى بعد إغلاقها سواء أغلقت على ربح  أو خساره عن طريق المتغير AddOrdersAfterClose  فإذا تم وضع أمر باي ستوب  من سعر 1.4000 وتفعل الأمر وحقق الهدف على سعر 1.4020  فسوف يقوم الإكسبرت  بوضع الأمر مره أخرى من سعر 1.4000 ولكن في هذه الحاله سوف يكون أمر باي  ليميت بما أن السعر أصبح أكبر من سعر الدخول وكذلك بالنسبة لباقي أنواع  العقود  
> الإكسبرت في المرفقات

 تم إضافة نسخة جديده من الإكسبرت بحيث يقوم بوضع أوامر بيع معلقه في حال أغلقت صفقة الشراء وأوامر شراء معلقه في حال أغلقت أوامر البيع من نفس المناطق ونفس حجم اللوت  النسخه رقم 4.6 
تم إضافة هذه الخاصيه 
CloseOrdersAfterLoss  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق الصفقات عند خساره معينه 
Loss  الخساره بالدولار ويتم كتابتها بالسالب  
بالنسبه لإغلاق الأوامر فهل تقصد حذف الأوامر المعلقه أم إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه  النسخه 5.5

----------


## رائد محمد

بارك الله فيك اخي مستر دولار على هذا المجهود الطيب. 
لي سؤال اكرمك الله  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده 
ماذا تقصد بهذه العبارة ؟ كيف سيتم حذف صفقة معينة بعد الوصول الى الربح المحدد؟ 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## MR.dollar

> بارك الله فيك اخي مستر دولار على هذا المجهود الطيب. 
> لي سؤال اكرمك الله  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده 
> ماذا تقصد بهذه العبارة ؟ كيف سيتم حذف صفقة معينة بعد الوصول الى الربح المحدد؟ 
> بارك الله فيك

 سوف يتم حذف الصفقات المعلقه التي لم تتفعل بعد أن يصل ربح الصفقات المفعله إلى ربح معين تقوم بتحديده

----------


## a7med920

ربنا يذيدك يارب  
الله ينور عليك جارى التجربه مع افضل اعدادات ولو عندك اعدادات من خبرتك يبقى كتر خيرك

----------


## MR.dollar

> ربنا يذيدك يارب  
> الله ينور عليك جارى التجربه مع افضل اعدادات ولو عندك اعدادات من خبرتك يبقى كتر خيرك

 في رأيي الأفضل أن تستخدم هذا الإكسبرت حسب نظرتك للسوق وفي وقت محدد تقوم فيه بتحديد الترند والمسافه بين الفجوات حسب ما ترى ثم تقوم بتفعيل الإكسبرت وتنتظر حتى يأخذ ربح الصفقات ثم تجعله يحذف الصفقات المعلقه ولا يعمل مرة أخرى إلا بعد أن تحدد نظرتك للسوق مرة أخرى وتحدد هل الوقت مناسب أم لا 
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## رائد محمد

مشكور اخي مستر دولار على التوضيح ، سيتم تجربته باذن الله

----------


## forexmen

رائع مستر دولار جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## foreeex

متشكرين جدا حيث اننى سبق لي ان طلبت كود المضاعفات و حضرتك ركبتهولى لكن لم يشتغل بشكل سليم فعلا و لم يضاعف فعلا 
انا هدرس الاكسبرت ده و ربنا يسهل 
و متشكرين على تعبك 
لكن فى طلب انا عاوز دلوقتى دالة حذف الاوامر المعلقة عند شرط معين 
مستنى ردك و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## egyptian200100

بجد ربنا يباركلك ويديك على اد ما انت انسان تساعد كل الناس وتعمل للصالح العام 
بجد مشكور

----------


## ELMAALY

الله يجازيك بالخير ويكافيك يا مستر دولار  مجهودك رائع يذكر فيشكر  والحقيقة أنا أبحث عن هذا الاكسبرت منذ مدة  وهذه فرصة أنني أثني على جهدك الجبار في خدمة إخوانك وتألقك الدائم وتواضعك الجم جاري تحميل الاكسبرت ولك مني كل تحية وتقدير وشكر وعرفان بالجميل

----------


## MR.dollar

> مشكور اخي مستر دولار على التوضيح ، سيتم تجربته باذن الله

  

> رائع مستر دولار جزاك الله كل خير

 وجزاكم الله خير وبإذن الله تستفيدوا منه   

> متشكرين جدا حيث اننى سبق لي ان طلبت كود المضاعفات  و حضرتك ركبتهولى لكن لم يشتغل بشكل سليم فعلا و لم يضاعف فعلا 
> انا هدرس الاكسبرت ده و ربنا يسهل 
> و متشكرين على تعبك 
> لكن فى طلب انا عاوز دلوقتى دالة حذف الاوامر المعلقة عند شرط معين 
> مستنى ردك و جزاك الله خيرا

 فقط تأكد من أنك وضعت الكود في المكان الصحيح مع مراعاة التغيير في الكود حسب الإكسبرت الذي تستخدمه وسوف تجد أيضا دالة لحذف الأوامر المعلقه في هذا الإكسبرت قم بدراسته وبالتوفيق لك

----------


## أبو مازن

رائع مستر دولار بجد والله رااااااااااااااائع  
لي طلب اضافة خاصة  
1. تحديد السعر الذي من عندة يبدا الاكسبيرت في وضع الاوامر المعلقة فوق وتحت    
سوال هل الربح الذي عندة الاكسبيرت يغلق كل العقود والاوامر يكون منسوب للاكويتي ولا البالانس ؟

----------


## أبو مازن

توضيح بمثال لمات طلبتة فرضنا اني وضعت الستيب 50  
واريد ان بداية الاوامر لليورو مثلا عند 1.2300 اعلي  
و 1.2200 اسفل فساضع البداتية عندا 1.2150

----------


## MR.dollar

> بجد ربنا يباركلك ويديك على اد ما انت انسان تساعد كل الناس وتعمل للصالح العام 
> بجد مشكور

 يشرفني مرورك الكريم ولذلك أرجو أن يعذرني كل من يضع طلبه ولا يتم تلبيته لأني أحاول تلبية أغلب الطلبات التي تنطبق عليها الشروط والطلبات التي أجد فيها الفائده للجميع    

> الله يجازيك  بالخير ويكافيك يا مستر دولار  مجهودك رائع يذكر فيشكر  والحقيقة أنا أبحث عن هذا الاكسبرت منذ مدة  وهذه فرصة أنني أثني على جهدك الجبار في خدمة إخوانك وتألقك  الدائم وتواضعك الجم جاري تحميل الاكسبرت ولك مني كل تحية وتقدير وشكر وعرفان بالجميل

 بارك الله فيك وتجربة موفقه بإذن الله

----------


## MR.dollar

> رائع مستر دولار بجد والله رااااااااااااااائع  
> لي طلب اضافة خاصة  
> 1. تحديد السعر الذي من عندة يبدا الاكسبيرت في وضع الاوامر المعلقة فوق وتحت    
> سوال هل الربح الذي عندة الاكسبيرت يغلق كل العقود والاوامر يكون منسوب للاكويتي ولا البالانس ؟

  

> توضيح بمثال لمات طلبتة فرضنا اني وضعت الستيب 50  
> واريد ان بداية الاوامر لليورو مثلا عند 1.2300 اعلي  
> و 1.2200 اسفل فساضع البداتية عندا 1.2150

 جاري إضافة هذه الخاصيه بإذن الله وأرحب بأي إضافة ستفيد الجميع

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> طلبه الكثير من الأعضاء وما زال هناك من يطلبه 
> يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقات معلقة أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر بناء على المتغيرات التي تحددها في الإكسبرت 
> الإكسبرت به أغلب الخيارات التي يمكن البحث عنها قررت جمعها كلها في إكسبرت واحد  
> متغيرات الإكسبرت  UseHourTrade فلتر العمل في وقت محدد FromHourTrade ساعة البدايه ToHourTrade ساعة النهايه  **خيار وضع الأوامر المعلقه** OpenBuyStopOrders وضع صفقات باي ستوب  DistanceBetweenBuyS المسافه بين صفقات الباي ستوب  OpenBuyLimitOrders  وضع صفقات باي ليميت DistanceBetweenBuyL المسافه بين صفقات الباي ليميت  OpenSellStopOrders وضع صفقات سيل ستوب DistanceBetweenSellS المسافه بين صفقات سيل ستوب  OpenSellLimitOrders  وضع صفقات سيل ليميت DistanceBetweenSellL المسافه بين صفقات سيل ليميت  **خيار حجم اللوت والمضاعفات** UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier  نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
> إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
> مثلا إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=true  
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه 1  2   4   8    16   وهكذا
> أما إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=false
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه  1   2   3   4   5   وهكذا FirstLot  حجم اللوت الأول NumberOfOrders  عدد الأوامر المعلقه التي يتم وضعها  OpenAtChoosenHour  وضع الصفقات في ساعة معينه  Hour_  الساعة التي يتم وضع الصفقات فيها  OnlyOnce  وضع الصفقات مره واحده فقط وبعدها لن يضع الإكسبرت صفقات أخرى حتى يتم تفعيله مره أخرى  **خيارات حذف وإغلاق الصفقات** FridayOpenOrdersFilter  عدم فتح صفقات يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayDeleteOrders  حذف الصفقات المعلقه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayCloseOrders  إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعه التي يتم تحديدها  _Hour  الساعة التي يتم تنفيذ الأوامر السابقه عندها  CloseOrdersAfterProfit  إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit  حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده Profit  الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) TakeProfit  هدف كل صفقه  TrailingStop  التريلينج ستوب  TrailingStep  التريلينج ستيب 
> ...

 اخي يعطيك العافية على جهدك 
بالنسبة للاكسبرت  
الهدف هنا ثابت لعملية الباي ستوب او السل ستوب او الباي ليمت  او السل ليمت 
هل يمكن وضع خيار  لصفقات الباي ستوب و السل ستوب من حيث التيك بروفت 
ايضا وضع خيار لبداية وضع الاوامر من سعر معين  وليس من سعر السوق
و خيار للسبرد لانه مهم هنا ايضا

----------


## أبو مازن

وايضا للتوضيح اخي اسامة هو الاكسبيرت مفيد لتطبيق ما جاء بتلك الطريقة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95890-8.html 
الفكرة ببساطة هي وضع اوامر شراء عند اقرب مستوي  نفسي قريب اسفل للسعر وامر بيع علي بعد 10 نقاط من الامر السابق  
والعكس اعلي السعر  
وضع امر بيع عند اقرب مستوي نفسي اعلي للسعر وامر شراء علي بعد 10 نقاط من الامر السابق 
وعليه فان هدف الامر الرئيسي دا ئما 50 - السبيرد 
والامر الهيدج هدفة 40 نقطة  
والمطلوب ايضا ان عند تحقيق التيك بروفت يعاد وضع نفس الامر بمعني اذا تحقق هدف امر الشراء من 1.2150 عند 1.2200 يقوم الاكسبيرت باعادة وضع نفس الامر المعلق عند نفس المستوي 
والامر ذاتة لصفقات البيع  
الخالة 2 ماذا اذا لم يصعد من 1.2150 الي 1.2200 ونزل الي 1.2100  
في هذة الحالة سيتحقق هدف الهيدج والمطلوب هنا ان الامر الذي سيضعة الاكسبيرت يكون بيع من المستوي النفسي 1.2150  وهو عكس الامر السابق   
باختصار بيع من اقرب مستوي نفسي اعلي السعر بهديج بعد 10 نقاط 
وبيع من اقرب مستوي نفسي اسفل السعر

----------


## عبد المهيمن

هي المثال  
لنفرض سعر الباوند دولار 1.4500 
أنا اضع اوردرات كالتالي  
sell limit  كل خمسين نقطة فوق ال 1.4500 بهدف 50 نقطة 
buy stop  فوق ال 1.4500 كل 56 نقطة او كل 60 نقطة بهدف 44 نقطة اذا كانت  كل 56 نقطة و بهدف 40 نقطة اذا كانت كل 40 نقطة  
buy limit  تحت ال 1.4500 كل خمسين نقطة و بهدف 50 نقطة
sell stop  تحت ال 1.4500 كل 56 نقطة بهدف 44 نقطة او كل 60 نقطة بهدف 40 نقطة  
ايضا خاصية اخرى  
لنفرض انا وضعت الاوامر التالية من 1.4500 
sell limit @ 1.4550 tp 1.4500
buy stop @ 1.4560 tp 1.4600
sell limitt @ 1.4600 tp 1.4550 
but stop @ 1.4610 tp 1.4650 
و صعد السعر تفعل اوردر بيع من 1.4550 و تفعل معه اوردر الشراء من 1.4560 ثم هبط السعر و تفعل التيك بروفت على 1.4500 بخمسين نقطة انا اريد ان يضع امر شراء ليمت على 1.4500 في حال صعد السعر إلى 1.4550 وسل ستوب على 1.4490( هذا في حال صعد إلى 1.4550) 
ايضا عندما يتفعل هدف البيع من 1.4550 على 1.4500 ان يقوم بوضع امر سل ليمت  على 1.4550 مرة  اخرى
ففي حال صعد مرة اخرى سوف يكون عندي مسبقا امر شراء على 1.4560 و تفعل امر البيع الجديد من 1.4550 مرة اخرى 
هنا في حال صعد السعر إلى 1.4600 سوف يتفعل امر التيك بروفت للشراء من 1.4560 و يتفعل امر البيع من 1.4600
ارييد ان يقوم بوضع امر شراء ليمت من 1.4550 بحيث لو هبط السعر يصير عندي شراء و بيع من 1.4550 
وهكذا  ونفس الشي بالنسبة لباي ستوب

----------


## عبد المهيمن

بالمناسبة انا جربت الاكسبرت لا يضع اوامر باي ستوب وسل ستوب بالوضع الحالي ولا علم لماذا عملا اني وضعت الخيار تروو

----------


## MR.dollar

> بالمناسبة انا جربت الاكسبرت لا يضع اوامر باي ستوب وسل ستوب بالوضع الحالي ولا علم لماذا عملا اني وضعت الخيار تروو

 لأنه ربما أن المارجن المتاح لديك قد نفذ لذلك تأكد من المارجن وحجم اللوت وسوف يعمل معك بدون مشاكل

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> لأنه ربما أن المارجن المتاح لديك قد نفذ لذلك تأكد من المارجن وحجم اللوت وسوف يعمل معك بدون مشاكل

 عذرا اخي المارجن متاح
على كل اللاحول هي صورة الاعدادات وهي صورة عن الاوامر اللي وضعها الاكسبرت فقط سل ليمت  ا باي ليمت

----------


## أبو مازن

ان شاء الله الاخ مستر دولار يأخذ التعديلات المطلوبة  
نظرا لما ستمثلة من خير للجميع

----------


## MR.dollar

> عذرا اخي المارجن متاح
> على كل اللاحول هي صورة الاعدادات وهي صورة عن الاوامر اللي وضعها الاكسبرت فقط سل ليمت  ا باي ليمت

 يا ريت الإخوه اللي جربوه يخبرونا إذا المشكله تحدث معهم أيضا أم يفتح جميع الصفقات لأن الإكسبرت يعمل معي بدون مشاكل 
على العموم إذهب إلى خانة الجورنال وأخبرني إذا هناك خطأ يظهر لك 
هذه صوره من عندي

----------


## أبو مازن

اعتقد انه يعمل اخي دولار ولكن يبقي تحديد نقطة الدخول فكما اوضحنا الفكرة تعتمد علي المستويات النفسية 
وايضا اعادة وضع الاوردر بعد تحقيق هدفة فقد يتحقق هدف نفس الامر اكثر من مرة للتذبذب 
تحياتي

----------


## MR.dollar

> اعتقد انه يعمل اخي دولار ولكن يبقي تحديد نقطة الدخول فكما اوضحنا الفكرة تعتمد علي المستويات النفسية 
> وايضا اعادة وضع الاوردر بعد تحقيق هدفة فقد يتحقق هدف نفس الامر اكثر من مرة للتذبذب 
> تحياتي

 أعمل حاليا على إضافة الخصائص الجديده في النسخة الثانيه وستكون جاهزه في أقرب وقت بإذن الله

----------


## أبو مازن

شكرا لك مشرفنا الغالي

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

بفضل الله اختبرت اغلب الاعداد وتوصلت الى افضل اعداد والعمل فقط على اليورو والباوند والفرنك وانا الان اعمل عليه تفضل النتايج اطلعوا عليها مع الاعدادات 
بالتوفيق

----------


## a7med920

انا مش فاهم يعنى ايه المستويات النفسيه دى ؟ ياريت جد يوضحها ولا نستى الاخ اسامه من التعديل ونفهم بالمره  ؟

----------


## الغلبان

> بفضل الله اختبرت اغلب الاعداد وتوصلت الى افضل اعداد والعمل فقط على اليورو والباوند والفرنك وانا الان اعمل عليه تفضل النتايج اطلعوا عليها مع الاعدادات 
> بالتوفيق

 إذا أمكن يا أخي الكريم تضع ملف SET  
مع خالص الشكر

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

> إذا أمكن يا أخي الكريم تضع ملف SET  
> مع خالص الشكر

 تفضلوا 
اقل حساب 3000

----------


## محمد بن حامد

> تفضلوا 
> اقل حساب 3000

 لو سمحت اخونا تيك بروفت ممكن تضغط على save وترفق لنا الملف الناتج من الحفظ سيكون امتداده set  الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## محب للخير

*تحية مغلفة بالامتنان لاخي مستر دولار  
على هذا العمل الرائع .. واتمنى وضع الاضافة التالية 
حتى نجرب مناطق الدخول رقميا 
الاضافة هي:  تحديد شمعة محدده على الساعة 
واخد الهاي واللو الخاص بها 
ومن ثم نضع المسافة التي نحددها لفتح اول صفقة  
بيع ليمت من المسافة المحدده والبعيده عن الهاي للشمعة المحدده 
وشراء ليمت من المسافة المحدده والبعيده عن اللو للشمعة المحدده 
ثم طبعا تتابع المضاعفات على نفس مسافة البعد*

----------


## faisal

بارك الله فيك / يا مستر 
ولى  تعديل بسيط على الاكسيبرت وهو  امكانية وضع استوب لوز  وهدف  لكل امر على حده  بمعنى ان صفقات buy stop يكون لها استوب وهدف  وكذلك sell stop  يكون لها استوب وهدف وكذلك buy stop يكون لها استوب وهدف , و sell limit يكون لها استوب وهدف   
ويراعى ان يكون ذلك فى المعطيات الخارجية للاكسيبرت 
وشكرا

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

هذا الملف كامل بس ركب واشتغل 
بالتوفيق

----------


## محمد عرفة

> *تحية مغلفة بالامتنان لاخي مستر دولار*   *على هذا العمل الرائع .. واتمنى وضع الاضافة التالية*  *حتى نجرب مناطق الدخول رقميا*  *الاضافة هي:*  *تحديد شمعة محدده على الساعة*  *واخد الهاي واللو الخاص بها*  *ومن ثم نضع المسافة التي نحددها لفتح اول صفقة*   *بيع ليمت من المسافة المحدده والبعيده عن الهاي للشمعة المحدده*  *وشراء ليمت من المسافة المحدده والبعيده عن اللو للشمعة المحدده*   *ثم طبعا تتابع المضاعفات على نفس مسافة البعد*

 انا كنت داخل اطلب نفس الطلب وافتح بية موضوع 
بما انى الاكسبرت الموجود هنا شامل يبئة ياريت لو نضيف علية فعلا الشغل على ساعة معينة
مثال:
عايز مثلا اشتغل على شمعة الساعة 9 صباحا يحدد الهاى والو اول متقفل شمعة الساعة
ومع كسرها بعدد نقاط احددة انا يتم الدخول بعقد واحد والاستوب تفعيل العقد الثانى ب بعقدين 
والاستوب تفعيل العقد المعاكس ب اربع عقود وهكذا والربح احدده انا برضوى
ودة هيسعدنا اكتر فى عمل باك تست على 24 ساعة لااختيار افضل الاوقات للعمل عليها
جزاك الله خيرا 
تحياتى

----------


## أبو مازن

الاكسبيرت بالفعل فيه خاصية تحديد الشمعة  
ولكن نصيحة الشموع في الوقت الحالي ماهي الا مصيدة للمضاربين

----------


## صدام

جزاك الله خير يا مستر دولار ووفقك الله الى مايحبه ويرضاه

----------


## صدام

السلام عليكم 
باك تيست على الباوند دولار  
هناك ملاحظه الاكسبرت يضاعف الصفقات الرابحه كيف اضبط الاعدادات بحيث تكون المضاعفات على الصفقات الخاسره فقط ويغلقها بربح مع اول تصحيح 
مع اطيب تحيه

----------


## MR.dollar

تم الإنتهاء من النسخة الثانيه بحمد الله   الإضافات التي تمت  هدف واستوب يتم تحديده من متغيرات الإكسبرت لكل نوع من الصفقات بناء على طلب الأخ فيصل 
BuyStopTakeProfit هدف صفقة الباي ستوب
BuyStopSL  ستوب لوز صفقة الباي ستوب 
وكذلك باقي أنواع الصفقات المعلقه   وضع الأوامر المعلقة بناء على هاي ولو شمعة محدده بناء على طلب الأخ محب للخير
HighLowCandle  إجعله ترو في حال أردت وضع الهدف بناء على هاي ولو شمعة محدده
Hour_ الساعه التي يأخذ منها هاي ولو الشمعه المحدده ويقوم بوضع الأوامر المعلقة في الشمعة التاليه لها  لتعطيل هذا الأمر إجعله false إمكانية وضع الأوامر المعلقة عند سعر معين بناء على طلب الأخ أبو مازن
StartPrice  السعر الذي سيضع عنده الأوامر المعلقة لنفرض أن السعر الحالي 1.4050 وأردت وضع الأوامر المعلقة بناء على سعر 1.4080  سوف تقوم بجعل المتغير StartPrice=1.4080
وعند وصول السعر الحالي إلى هذا المتغير سوف يقوم بوضع الأوامر المعلقة بناء على هذا السعر 
Gap  الفرق بين السعر الحالي والسعر الذي سيضع عنده الأوامر المعلقه 
ولكن ليس له علاقة بتغيير مكان الدخول  لتعطيل هذا الأمر إجعله 0 
على سبيل المثال جعلت Gap=3  و StartPrice=1.4080 فسوف يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع الأوامر المعلقه عندما يصل السعر الحالي بين  1.4077 و 1.4083  ولكن سيضع الأوامر بناء على سعر1.4080
 قمت فقط بوضع هذا المتغير حتى لا يقفز السعر فجأة ويتجاوز سعر الدخول قبل أن يضع الإكسبرت الأوامر المعلقه  
أضفت متغير DistanceFromCurrentPrice  وهو المسافه بين السعر الحالي ووضع أول أمر معلق أعلى وأسفل السعر 
على سبيل المثال السعر الحالي 1.4000 وجعلت DistanceFromCurrentPrice  =5  فأول أمر معلق سيكون 1.4005 أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر سيكون 1.3995 
وضعت هذا الأمر لمن يريد وضع أوامر معلقة المسافه بينها نقطة واحده بالتأكيد هذا لا يسمح به البروكر فبالتالي تقوم بوضع مسافه على الأقل 3 نقاط حتى يتم وضع أول أمر معلق بشكل صحيح ولا يظهر خطأ ثم يكون المسافه بعد ذلك بين كل أمر والآخر نقطة واحده  لتعطيل هذا الأمر إجعله 0  
OpenAtChoosenHour وضع الأمر في ساعة معينه 
Hour_ الساعه التي يتم وضع الأمر عندها  لتعطيل هذا الأمر إجعله false ملحوظه :
عند تفعيل إحدى طرق الدخول يجب تعطيل الطريقه الأخرى حتى لا يحدث تضارب بين أوامر الإكسبرت  
يرجى تجربة الإكسبرت جيدا وإذا ظهرت أي مشكله أخبرنا بها ليتم حلها ولكن يجب أولا التأكد من إعدادات الإكسبرت جيدا قبل عرض المشكله وأنا قمت بتجربة الإكسبرت وتأكدت من أن جميع الخصائص تعمل بدون مشاكل 
الإكسبرت في المرفقات مفتوح الكود فقط للمتداول العربي والتطوير مستمر بإذن الله
تحياتي

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> هي المثال  
> لنفرض سعر الباوند دولار 1.4500 
> أنا اضع اوردرات كالتالي  
> sell limit  كل خمسين نقطة فوق ال 1.4500 بهدف 50 نقطة 
> buy stop  فوق ال 1.4500 كل 56 نقطة او كل 60 نقطة بهدف 44 نقطة اذا كانت  كل 56 نقطة و بهدف 40 نقطة اذا كانت كل 40 نقطة  
> buy limit  تحت ال 1.4500 كل خمسين نقطة و بهدف 50 نقطة
> sell stop  تحت ال 1.4500 كل 56 نقطة بهدف 44 نقطة او كل 60 نقطة بهدف 40 نقطة  
> ايضا خاصية اخرى  
> لنفرض انا وضعت الاوامر التالية من 1.4500 
> ...

  

> تم الإنتهاء من النسخة الثانيه بحمد الله   الإضافات التي تمت  هدف واستوب يتم تحديده من متغيرات الإكسبرت لكل نوع من الصفقات بناء على طلب الأخ فيصل 
> BuyStopTakeProfit هدف صفقة الباي ستوب
> BuyStopSL  ستوب لوز صفقة الباي ستوب 
> وكذلك باقي أنواع الصفقات المعلقه   وضع الأوامر المعلقة بناء على هاي ولو شمعة محدده بناء على طلب الأخ محب للخير
> HighLowCandle  إجعله ترو في حال أردت وضع الهدف بناء على هاي ولو شمعة محدده
> Hour_ الساعه التي يأخذ منها هاي ولو الشمعه المحدده ويقوم بوضع الأوامر المعلقة في الشمعة التاليه لها  لتعطيل هذا الأمر إجعله false إمكانية وضع الأوامر المعلقة عند سعر معين بناء على طلب الأخ أبو مازن
> StartPrice  السعر الذي سيضع عنده الأوامر المعلقة لنفرض أن السعر الحالي 1.4050 وأردت وضع الأوامر المعلقة بناء على سعر 1.4080  سوف تقوم بجعل المتغير StartPrice=1.4080
> وعند وصول السعر الحالي إلى هذا المتغير سوف يقوم بوضع الأوامر المعلقة بناء على هذا السعر 
> Gap  الفرق بين السعر الحالي والسعر الذي سيضع عنده الأوامر المعلقه 
> ...

 
مشكور اخي على جهدك  
هل من الممكن عمل خاصية وضع اوامر جديدة بعد تحقيق اهدف الاوامر السابقة كما شرحت لك  في السابق  
و ايضا بالنسبة للباي ستوب و السل ستوب  
لو بالامكان يكون  في خاصية لوضع بدا تنفيذ الاوامر للباي ستوب من نقطة محددة و السل الستوب من نقطة محددة ايضا  
فهنا في الاكسبرت الحالي يقوم بوضع السل ستوب و الباي ستوب على النقطة المحددة مسبقا و يقوم باحتسبا فرق النقاط اعتبار منها 
ولكن ما نطلبه هو 
ان ينفذ اوامر الباي  ليمت  والسل لمت ابتداء من نقطة واحدة 
أما السل ستوب و الباي ستوب فيكون فيه خيار لتنفيذه من نقطتين مختلفتين يتم تحدديهما  
و ميزة تعديل الاوامر كما اشرت في شرحي سابقا بعد ان يتم تحقيق اهداف اي من الصفقات و شكرا لك

----------


## MR.dollar

> مشكور اخي على جهدك  
> هل من الممكن عمل خاصية وضع اوامر جديدة بعد تحقيق اهدف الاوامر السابقة كما شرحت لك  في السابق  
> و ايضا بالنسبة للباي ستوب و السل ستوب  
> لو بالامكان يكون  في خاصية لوضع بدا تنفيذ الاوامر للباي ستوب من نقطة محددة و السل الستوب من نقطة محددة ايضا  
> فهنا في الاكسبرت الحالي يقوم بوضع السل ستوب و الباي ستوب على النقطة المحددة مسبقا و يقوم باحتسبا فرق النقاط اعتبار منها 
> ولكن ما نطلبه هو 
> ان ينفذ اوامر الباي  ليمت  والسل لمت ابتداء من نقطة واحدة 
> أما السل ستوب و الباي ستوب فيكون فيه خيار لتنفيذه من نقطتين مختلفتين يتم تحدديهما  
> و ميزة تعديل الاوامر كما اشرت في شرحي سابقا بعد ان يتم تحقيق اهداف اي من الصفقات و شكرا لك

 بالنسبة للطلب الأول في هذه الحالة سيتم عكس الصفقات بحيث تصبح صفقات الباي ليميت ستصبح باي ستوب والسيل ليميت سيصبح سيل ستوب كذلك سيكون الأمر أشبه بعقود الهيدج ولكن سأدرس وضعه في النسخة القادمه بإذن الله  
بالنسبة للطلب الثاني فالإكسبرت سيقوم بوضع الصفقات بناء على المتغير الذي تم تحديده فمثلا بالنسبة لصفقة الباي ستوب إذا وضعت DistanceBetweenBuyS =20 فسيقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقة الباي ستوب على مسافه 20 نقطة بناء على الشروط الأخرى التي تم وضعها 
أما تنفيذ أوامر السيل ليميت والباي ليميت من نقطة واحده فهذا غير ممكن لأن إذا أردت وضع سيل ليميت لا بد أن يكون سعر وضع الأمر المعلق أكبر من سعر الحالي وإذا أردت وضع أمر باي ليميت فلا بد أن يكون سعر وضع الأمر المعلق أقل من السعر الحالي فبالتالي لا يمكن أن تضع أمر سيل ليميت وباي ليميت من نفس النقطة ونفس الحال بالنسبة للسيل ستوب والباي ستوب

----------


## أبو مازن

الف مليون شكر  
المطلوب الان ان اي امر يحقق تيك بروفت الخاص به يعاد رسمة مرة اخري نفس النقطة ونفس نوع الامر

----------


## أبو مازن

> بالنسبة للطلب الأول في هذه الحالة سيتم عكس الصفقات بحيث تصبح صفقات الباي ليميت ستصبح باي ستوب والسيل ليميت سيصبح سيل ستوب كذلك سيكون الأمر أشبه بعقود الهيدج ولكن سأدرس وضعه في النسخة القادمه بإذن الله

 عذرا مستر دولار ليس المطلوب عكس الامر ولكن ان يكون هو هو ذاتة  
ساوضح بمثال  
قل ان السعر عند 1.5500 
وذهب الي 1.5560 
سيتفعل امر بيع من 1.5550 ------- [email protected] 1.5500
وامر شراء من 15560 --------  [email protected] 15600 
فرضنا السعر هبط وحقق التارجيت للبيع عند 1.5500  
يجب ان يعود الاكسبيرت بوع نفس الامر في حال صعود السعر يقابلة أمر البيع  
من جديد وامر الشراء مفعل اصلا ولن يوضع مجددا الا في حال تحقيق هدفة

----------


## faisal

أبشر يا مستر دولار
أبشروا ايها الاخوة الاعضاء 
توصلت لأعدادات مربحة جدا جدا من خلال الباك تست لهذا الاكسيبرت ولكن احتاج مساعدة من مستر دولار قبل ارفاق الاكسيبرت  حيث ان الاكسيبرت يقوم بغلق جميع الصفقات ويبقى امر واحد بدون اغلاق  بالرغم من قيامى بوضع استوب لوز لجميع الاوامر ولو ان الاكسيبرت اغلق هذا الامر سوف يكون هذا الاكسيبرت حديث منتديات الفوركس فارجو دخول مستر دولار لحل هذه المشكلة البسيطة

----------


## MR.dollar

> عذرا مستر دولار ليس المطلوب عكس الامر ولكن ان يكون هو هو ذاتة  
> ساوضح بمثال  
> قل ان السعر عند 1.5500 
> وذهب الي 1.5560 
> سيتفعل امر بيع من 1.5550 ------- [email protected] 1.5500
> وامر شراء من 15560 --------  [email protected] 15600 
> فرضنا السعر هبط وحقق التارجيت للبيع عند 1.5500  
> يجب ان يعود الاكسبيرت بوع نفس الامر في حال صعود السعر يقابلة أمر البيع  
> من جديد وامر الشراء مفعل اصلا ولن يوضع مجددا الا في حال تحقيق هدفة

 أنا لم أقصد عكس الأوامر بل قصدت أن أمر الأستوب سيصبح ليميت 
فمثلا إذا وضعت أمر باي ستوب من سعر 1.4000 وتفعل السعر عند هذه النقطة وصعد وحقق الهدف عند 1.4020 في هذه الحالة لا يمكن وضع أمر باي ستوب من 1.4000 لأن السعر الحالي أكبر من هذه النقطة وكذلك بالنسبة لأمر البيع سيل ستوب   

> أبشر يا مستر دولار
> أبشروا ايها الاخوة الاعضاء 
> توصلت لأعدادات مربحة جدا جدا من خلال الباك تست لهذا الاكسيبرت ولكن احتاج  مساعدة من مستر دولار قبل ارفاق الاكسيبرت  حيث ان الاكسيبرت يقوم بغلق  جميع الصفقات ويبقى امر واحد بدون اغلاق  بالرغم من قيامى بوضع استوب لوز  لجميع الاوامر ولو ان الاكسيبرت اغلق هذا الامر سوف يكون هذا الاكسيبرت  حديث منتديات الفوركس فارجو دخول مستر دولار لحل هذه المشكلة البسيطة

 يا ريت توضح المشكلة قليلا هل لا يغلق الإكسبرت الصفقة الأخيره عند إغلاق جميع الصفقات أم لا يضع ستوب لوز لهذا الأمر ويا ريت ترفق صوره للأوامر وصوره للشارت عند إغلاق هذه الصفقه لأرى المشكله

----------


## faisal

هذه صورة من الصفقات

----------


## أبو مازن

> أنا لم أقصد عكس الأوامر بل قصدت أن أمر الأستوب سيصبح ليميت 
> فمثلا إذا وضعت أمر باي ستوب من سعر 1.4000 وتفعل السعر عند هذه النقطة وصعد وحقق الهدف عند 1.4020 في هذه الحالة لا يمكن وضع أمر باي ستوب من 1.4000 لأن السعر الحالي أكبر من هذه النقطة وكذلك بالنسبة لأمر البيع سيل ستوب

 اها فهمت الان ما قصدتة هو ان البيع يظل بيع والشرا يظل شرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohamedattia35

تم التحميل وجاري التجربة 
يعطيك ألف عافية ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
أتوقع أن هذا الإكبيريت سيكون فوق الممتاز إن شاء الله

----------


## EGY-MAN

الاخ الكريم مستر دولار  
إذا أمكن عمل إضافه على الإكسبيرت هو وضع 2 أمر معلق من مستويين  
بمعنى أن يكون أول أمرين يظهروا هما أمر باى أستوب و أمر سيل ليميت  من مستويين أنا أحددهم فى الإكسبيرت و بمجرد تفعل أحدهما يلغى الأخر و يبدأ الإكسبيرت فى وضع امر مضاعف عكسى معلق من المستوى الآخر  
سبب هذا الطلب أنه كدا ممكن يستخدم فى طريقة الشهباء أنى احدد مسافة المستطيل 
و لا أنتظر أمامه فى إنتظار ملامسة أحدى الأطراف  
** و طلب أخر أن يتوقف الإكسبيرت عن العمل و يلغى الأمر المعلق فور تجقق الربح 
و شكرا لك و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mohamedattia35

طبعا بعد إذن مستر دولار 
خطرت لي فكرة أحب أن أطرحها عليكم وهي جاري تنفيذها حاليا وسأشرحها بإيجاز لحين الأنتهاء من التجربة
بعد مراجعتي لهذا الإكسبيرت على فيجوال باك تست
لاحظ أنه الأوامر المعلقة تكون مثل الشبكة Grid أسفل وأعلى سعر الدخول أو البدئ
ومع مرور الوقت وتنفيذ الأوامر المعلقة تظل هذه الشبكة ثابتة
وهنا خطرت لي فكرة تحريك هذه الشبكة مع كل إغلاق شمعة على الشارت
وهنا خطر لي أسم جديد لهذا الإكسبيرت الشبكة المتحركة أو Moving Grid 
وسأقوم إن شاء الله بشرح مفصل عن هذه الفكرة بعد تنفيذها ومرفق الإكسبيرت بعد التعديل  
برجاء تجربته وأفيديوني بالنتائج 
طبعا مجهود الأخ مستر دولار محفوظ ولا يمكن أن ننكر مجهوداته العظيمة في المنتدى 
جزاه الله خير الأجر والجزاء 
كما يمكن متابعة نتائج الشبكة المتحركة على هذا الرابط http://mohamedattia35.mt4stats.com/

----------


## MR.dollar

> اها فهمت الان ما قصدتة هو ان البيع يظل بيع والشرا يظل شرا

 بإذن الله بعد التأكد بأن الإكسبرت لم يعد به مشاكل حاليا سأضيف إمكانية إعادة الأوامر مره أخرى   

> الاخ الكريم مستر دولار  
> إذا أمكن عمل إضافه على الإكسبيرت هو وضع 2 أمر معلق من مستويين  
> بمعنى أن يكون أول أمرين يظهروا هما أمر باى أستوب و أمر سيل ليميت  من  مستويين أنا أحددهم فى الإكسبيرت و بمجرد تفعل أحدهما يلغى الأخر و يبدأ  الإكسبيرت فى وضع امر مضاعف عكسى معلق من المستوى الآخر  
> سبب هذا الطلب أنه كدا ممكن يستخدم فى طريقة الشهباء أنى احدد مسافة  المستطيل 
> و لا أنتظر أمامه فى إنتظار ملامسة أحدى الأطراف  
> ** و طلب أخر أن يتوقف الإكسبيرت عن العمل و يلغى الأمر المعلق فور تجقق  الربح 
> و شكرا لك و جزاك الله كل خير

 في هذه الحالة سنكون قد خرجنا عن الغرض الأساسي للإكسبرت ولكن سوف تجد إكسبرت سوبلكس هو نفس طريقتك التي تقصدها 
وبارك الله فيك على كلامك الطيب  

> تم التحميل وجاري التجربة 
> يعطيك ألف عافية ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
> أتوقع أن هذا الإكبيريت سيكون فوق الممتاز إن شاء الله

 إن شاء الله تجربة موفقه

----------


## MR.dollar

تم تعديل الإكسبرت 
لن يظهر الخطأ الذي كان يظهر كما وضح الأخ فيصل وبإذن الله في الإصدار القادم  سنضيف إمكانية تحديد طريقه المضاعفات لكل نوع من الصفقات وبعد الإضافات الجديده

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار  
فى الاكسبيرت يوجد متغيرين بدايه العمل ونهايه العمل fromhourtade---tohourtrade  انا اريد ان اجعل الاسبيرت يعمل من الساعة 15 جرينتش الى تانى بوم الساعة 4 جرينتش فبكتب فى الخانه الاولى 15 والثانيه 4 ولكن لا يقبل ذلك فما العمل (النتيجه انه لا يوجد خطأ فى الجورنال ولا يوجد اى صفقات تتفعل) لوكن لما غيرتها وجعلتها مثلا من 1 الى 20 يعمل بدون مشاكل

----------


## MR.dollar

> طبعا بعد إذن مستر دولار 
> خطرت لي فكرة أحب أن أطرحها عليكم وهي جاري تنفيذها حاليا وسأشرحها بإيجاز لحين الأنتهاء من التجربة
> بعد مراجعتي لهذا الإكسبيرت على فيجوال باك تست
> لاحظ أنه الأوامر المعلقة تكون مثل الشبكة Grid أسفل وأعلى سعر الدخول أو البدئ
> ومع مرور الوقت وتنفيذ الأوامر المعلقة تظل هذه الشبكة ثابتة
> وهنا خطرت لي فكرة تحريك هذه الشبكة مع كل إغلاق شمعة على الشارت
> وهنا خطر لي أسم جديد لهذا الإكسبيرت الشبكة المتحركة أو Moving Grid 
> وسأقوم إن شاء الله بشرح مفصل عن هذه الفكرة بعد تنفيذها ومرفق الإكسبيرت بعد التعديل  
> برجاء تجربته وأفيديوني بالنتائج 
> ...

 لكن بهذه الطريقه قد تزيد أو تقل الفجوات بين الصفقات وتصبح فجوات غير منتظمه 
وعلى العموم أرحب بأي تطوير في الإكسبرت وسنتابع معك النتائج

----------


## ae_dxb

أرجو المساعده *MR.dollar*  *الأوامر المستخدمه هي شراء ستوب معلق وبيع ستوب معلق فقط*  *توضع عند كل 50 نقطه*  *والهدف 50 نقطه عند تحقق الهدف يرجع ويضع الأوامر مره أخرى ولايترك مكان فاضي*  * *

----------


## ae_dxb

أرجو المساعده  
لدي إستراتيجيه  
وهي على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95890.html 
وأريد الإستعانه بالاكسبريت الذي صعنته لعمل باك تست 
ولكن المشكله أريد أن تكون الأوامر المعلقه دائما موجوده 
يعني بعد تحقق الربح 50 نقطه بين كل مستوى 50 نقطه يرجع 
ويضع الأوامر على نفس الأماكن ولا يترك ولا مكان بدون أمر 
كيف أعمل ذلك حاولت عدة مرات مع الإعدادات ولكن دون جدوى  
تحياتي ^_^   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96360.html

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر دولار  
> فى الاكسبيرت يوجد متغيرين بدايه العمل ونهايه العمل fromhourtade---tohourtrade  انا اريد ان اجعل الاسبيرت يعمل من الساعة 15 جرينتش الى تانى بوم الساعة 4 جرينتش فبكتب فى الخانه الاولى 15 والثانيه 4 ولكن لا يقبل ذلك فما العمل (النتيجه انه لا يوجد خطأ فى الجورنال ولا يوجد اى صفقات تتفعل) لوكن لما غيرتها وجعلتها مثلا من 1 الى 20 يعمل بدون مشاكل

 السبب في أنك جعلت ساعة البدايه أكبر من ساعة النهاية وبالتالي لن يعمل فعلا لكن تم التعديل ويمكنك إختيار التوقيت الذي تريده وسيعمل معك بدون مشاكل 
الإكسبرت في المرفقات

----------


## MR.dollar

> أرجو المساعده *MR.dollar*  *الأوامر المستخدمه هي شراء ستوب معلق وبيع ستوب معلق فقط*  *توضع عند كل 50 نقطه*  *والهدف 50 نقطه عند تحقق الهدف يرجع ويضع الأوامر مره أخرى ولايترك مكان فاضي*

 إذا أردت وضع أوامر باي ستوب وسيل ستوب فقط إجعل OpenBuyLimitOrders=false وكذلك
OpenSellLimitOrders=false  وقم بتحديد باقي المتغيرات من حيث المسافه بين الصفقات وغيرها من الخصائص التي تم شرحها في أول الموضوع كما تريد  

> أرجو المساعده  
> لدي إستراتيجيه  
> وهي على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95890.html 
> وأريد الإستعانه بالاكسبريت الذي صعنته لعمل باك تست 
> ولكن المشكله أريد أن تكون الأوامر المعلقه دائما موجوده 
> يعني بعد تحقق الربح 50 نقطه بين كل مستوى 50 نقطه يرجع 
> ويضع الأوامر على نفس الأماكن ولا يترك ولا مكان بدون أمر 
> كيف أعمل ذلك حاولت عدة مرات مع الإعدادات ولكن دون جدوى  
> تحياتي ^_^   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96360.html

 هذه الخاصيه ما زلت أعمل على إضافتها وبإذن الله في النسخه الرابحه تكون موجوده فقط منتظرين آرائكم وتجاربكم في الإكسبرت الحالي

----------


## abedjaber1971

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## محب للخير

*اخي الكريم مستر دولار جزاك الله خيرا 
ولدي سؤال: 
كيف افعل خاصية انه بمجرد تحقيق هدف المضاعفة الاخيره 
تغلق جميع المضاعفات التي تسبقها ماركت في نفس اللحظة 
وشكرا*

----------


## MR.dollar

> مشكور وبارك الله فيك

  

> *اخي الكريم مستر دولار جزاك الله خيرا 
> ولدي سؤال: 
> كيف افعل خاصية انه بمجرد تحقيق هدف المضاعفة الاخيره 
> تغلق جميع المضاعفات التي تسبقها ماركت في نفس اللحظة 
> وشكرا*

 شكرا الله لكم 
بالنسبة لإغلاق الصفقات عند تحقق هدف الصفقه الأخيره هذا الأمر غير موجود ولكن الأفضل أن لا تضع هدف محدد للصفقات وتقوم بتحديد Profit في متغيرات الإكسبرت حسب ما تريد وعند وصول الربح إلى النسبة العدد الذي تحدده سوف يقوم الإكسبرت بإغلاق جميع الصفقات إذا جعلت CloseOrdersAfterProfit =true  وحذف الصفقات المعلقه إذا جعلت DeleteOrdersAfterProfit=true

----------


## mohamedattia35

تم تغيير رابط المتابعة إلى http://mohamedattia35.mt4share.com 
وأيضا مرفق آخر تعديل للإكسبيرت مع خاصية إعادة رسم الشبكة (الأوامر المعلقة) بعد عدد معين من الشموع على الشارت المستخدم وذلك عن طريق تغيير قيمة الخاصية forcedraw على أن تكون 1 وذلك لإعادة الرسم بعد إغلاق شمعة واحدة وعلى أن تكون 2 للرسم بعد شمعتين وهكذا
وإذا جعلنا قيمة هذا الخاصية 0 (صفر) سيتم رسم الشبكة مع كل إغلاق لكل شمعة.  
وتم إضافة بعض البيانات الأحصائية عن الحساب أثناء التداول وذلك لمتابعة حالة الحساب أثناء التداول

----------


## bolbol911

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ أسامه
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أبو مازن

ما الاخبار مستر دولر
ابشرك ن بهذة الطريق من الثلاثاء الماضي وحتي صباح اليوم الربح صافي660  نقطة

----------


## gennesh

> ما الاخبار مستر دولر
> ابشرك ن بهذة الطريق من الثلاثاء الماضي وحتي صباح اليوم الربح صافي660 نقطة

   السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته تقصد اي طريق يابو مازن شكرا لك

----------


## أبو مازن

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته تقصد اي طريق يابو مازن شكرا لك

 اقصد طريقة الاوامر المعلقة عند المستويات النفسية  
انظر المنتدي العام طريقة المضارب الروسي 
ان شاء الله عند انزال النسخة الاخيرة من اخونا دولار سنطرح الاعدادات المجربة 
النتيجة التي اشرت لها هي نتيجة وضع الاوامر يدويا

----------


## gennesh

> اقصد طريقة الاوامر المعلقة عند المستويات النفسية  
> انظر المنتدي العام طريقة المضارب الروسي 
> ان شاء الله عند انزال النسخة الاخيرة من اخونا دولار سنطرح الاعدادات المجربة 
> النتيجة التي اشرت لها هي نتيجة وضع الاوامر يدويا

 _انا اعرف هذا الموضوع و متابع له_ _هل ممكن ارفاق فايل  .set  للاعدادت التي تستخدمها_ _جزاكم الله خيرا_

----------


## أبو مازن

اخي اخبرتك ان طريقة وضع الاوامر يدوية نظرا لان الاسبيرت لا يعيد وضع الاوامر بعد تحقيق هدفها وهو ما يعمل علية مستر دولار

----------


## gennesh

> اخي اخبرتك ان طريقة وضع الاوامر يدوية نظرا لان الاسبيرت لا يعيد وضع الاوامر بعد تحقيق هدفها وهو ما يعمل علية مستر دولار

 اخي العزيز شكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## MR.dollar

> تم تغيير رابط المتابعة إلى http://mohamedattia35.mt4share.com 
> وأيضا مرفق آخر تعديل للإكسبيرت مع خاصية إعادة رسم الشبكة (الأوامر المعلقة) بعد عدد معين من الشموع على الشارت المستخدم وذلك عن طريق تغيير قيمة الخاصية forcedraw على أن تكون 1 وذلك لإعادة الرسم بعد إغلاق شمعة واحدة وعلى أن تكون 2 للرسم بعد شمعتين وهكذا
> وإذا جعلنا قيمة هذا الخاصية 0 (صفر) سيتم رسم الشبكة مع كل إغلاق لكل شمعة.  
> وتم إضافة بعض البيانات الأحصائية عن الحساب أثناء التداول وذلك لمتابعة حالة الحساب أثناء التداول

 موفق بإذن الله   

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ أسامه
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

  

> ما الاخبار مستر دولر
> ابشرك ن بهذة الطريق من الثلاثاء الماضي وحتي صباح اليوم الربح صافي660   نقطة

 مبروك الأرباح وإلى مزيد من الأرباح بإذن الله ويكون التعديل جاهز قريبا

----------


## gennesh

> موفق بإذن الله   
> مبروك الأرباح وإلى مزيد من الأرباح بإذن الله ويكون التعديل جاهز قريبا

 تسلم ايديك ياباشا

----------


## أبو مازن

> هي المثال  
> لنفرض سعر الباوند دولار 1.4500 
> أنا اضع اوردرات كالتالي  
> sell limit  كل خمسين نقطة فوق ال 1.4500 بهدف 50 نقطة 
> buy stop  فوق ال 1.4500 كل 56 نقطة او كل 60 نقطة بهدف 44 نقطة اذا كانت  كل 56 نقطة و بهدف 40 نقطة اذا كانت كل 40 نقطة  
> buy limit  تحت ال 1.4500 كل خمسين نقطة و بهدف 50 نقطة
> sell stop  تحت ال 1.4500 كل 56 نقطة بهدف 44 نقطة او كل 60 نقطة بهدف 40 نقطة  
> ايضا خاصية اخرى  
> لنفرض انا وضعت الاوامر التالية من 1.4500 
> ...

 في ملاحظة هامة لمستر دولار  
وهي مبنية علي الطريقة المذكورة اعلاة  
والملاحظة هي كالتالي لتنفيذ الاوامر كما بالمثال السابق سيكون علي وضع  
مسافة sell limit 50
buy stop 60
buy limit 50 
sell stop 60 
وبهذا الشكل سترسم الاوامر الاولي في الاربع انواع بالشكل المطلوب بصورة ممتازة 
وستكون الاوامر التالية لها واقصد ال sell limit و buy limit  مظبوطة ايضا  
ولكن بداية من الامر الثاني اوامر ال stop  ستوضع علي بعد 60 نقطة من بعضها بالشكل الذي يوسع الفارق بين الاوامر ويلخبط الطريقة  
ممكن يكو ن في رد لماذا تجعل المسافة 50  بين صفقات الاستوب  
بهذا الشكل سستطابق نقاط الشراء والبيع ولن تكسب الطريقة سنت واحد  
المطلوب ان يكون الاكسبيرت كما هو في تحديد المسافة ولكن هذا بالنسبة للامر الاول فقط  
علي ان تضاف خانة لتحديد المسافة بين الامر الاول والاوامر بعدة والتي من نفس النوع  
هل استطعت التوضيح ؟

----------


## MR.dollar

تم إصدار النسخه الرابعه بحمد الله  
الإضافات التي تمت 
DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS  وهو المسافه بين سعر الدخول وأول عقد باي ستوب 
على سبيل المثال سعر الدخول 1.4000 وجعلنا المسافه بين العقود 20 نقطه 
وجعلنا   DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS =5   فأول عقد سيتم فتحه سيكون من سعر 1.4025
ثم بعد ذلك تكون العقود 1.4040  ثم  1.4060  وهكذا 
طبعا أضفت لكل نوع أمر معلق متغير DistanceFromCurrentPrice
وهذه الإضافات بناء على طلب أبو مازن  
الخاصية الأهم إمكانية فتح الصفقه مرة أخرى بعد إغلاقها سواء أغلقت على ربح أو خساره عن طريق المتغير AddOrdersAfterClose  فإذا تم وضع أمر باي ستوب من سعر 1.4000 وتفعل الأمر وحقق الهدف على سعر 1.4020  فسوف يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع الأمر مره أخرى من سعر 1.4000 ولكن في هذه الحاله سوف يكون أمر باي ليميت بما أن السعر أصبح أكبر من سعر الدخول وكذلك بالنسبة لباقي أنواع العقود  
الإكسبرت في المرفقات

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> تم إصدار النسخه الرابعه بحمد الله  
> الإضافات التي تمت 
> DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS  وهو المسافه بين سعر الدخول وأول عقد باي ستوب 
> على سبيل المثال سعر الدخول 1.4000 وجعلنا المسافه بين العقود 20 نقطه 
> وجعلنا   DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS =5   فأول عقد سيتم فتحه سيكون من سعر 1.4025
> ثم بعد ذلك تكون العقود 1.4040  ثم  1.4060  وهكذا 
> طبعا أضفت لكل نوع أمر معلق متغير DistanceFromCurrentPrice
> وهذه الإضافات بناء على طلب أبو مازن  
> الخاصية الأهم إمكانية فتح الصفقه مرة أخرى بعد إغلاقها سواء أغلقت على ربح أو خساره عن طريق المتغير AddOrdersAfterClose  فإذا تم وضع أمر باي ستوب من سعر 1.4000 وتفعل الأمر وحقق الهدف على سعر 1.4020  فسوف يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع الأمر مره أخرى من سعر 1.4000 ولكن في هذه الحاله سوف يكون أمر باي ليميت بما أن السعر أصبح أكبر من سعر الدخول وكذلك بالنسبة لباقي أنواع العقود  
> الإكسبرت في المرفقات

 السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي على تعبك و الله يعطيك على قد نيتك يا رب 
إن شاء الله بنجرب الاكسبرت ونشوف أدائه 
عندي ملاحظة بسيطة : هل في الاكسبرت خاصية بروكر 5 ارقام ؟

----------


## bolbol911

> تم إصدار النسخه الرابعه بحمد الله  
> الإضافات التي تمت 
> DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS  وهو المسافه بين سعر الدخول وأول عقد باي ستوب 
> على سبيل المثال سعر الدخول 1.4000 وجعلنا المسافه بين العقود 20 نقطه 
> وجعلنا   DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS =5   فأول عقد سيتم فتحه سيكون من سعر 1.4025
> ثم بعد ذلك تكون العقود 1.4040  ثم  1.4060  وهكذا 
> طبعا أضفت لكل نوع أمر معلق متغير DistanceFromCurrentPrice
> وهذه الإضافات بناء على طلب أبو مازن  
> الخاصية الأهم إمكانية فتح الصفقه مرة أخرى بعد إغلاقها سواء أغلقت على ربح أو خساره عن طريق المتغير AddOrdersAfterClose  فإذا تم وضع أمر باي ستوب من سعر 1.4000 وتفعل الأمر وحقق الهدف على سعر 1.4020  فسوف يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع الأمر مره أخرى من سعر 1.4000 ولكن في هذه الحاله سوف يكون أمر باي ليميت بما أن السعر أصبح أكبر من سعر الدخول وكذلك بالنسبة لباقي أنواع العقود  
> الإكسبرت في المرفقات

 
جزاك الله خيرا  استاذ أسامه
ربي يفتح عليك ويكرمك

----------


## أبو مازن

> تم إصدار النسخه الرابعه بحمد الله  
> الإضافات التي تمت 
> DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS  وهو المسافه بين سعر الدخول وأول عقد باي ستوب 
> على سبيل المثال سعر الدخول 1.4000 وجعلنا المسافه بين العقود 20 نقطه 
> وجعلنا   DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS =5   فأول عقد سيتم فتحه سيكون من سعر 1.4025
> ثم بعد ذلك تكون العقود 1.4040  ثم  1.4060  وهكذا 
> طبعا أضفت لكل نوع أمر معلق متغير DistanceFromCurrentPrice
> وهذه الإضافات بناء على طلب أبو مازن  
> الخاصية الأهم إمكانية فتح الصفقه مرة أخرى بعد إغلاقها سواء أغلقت على ربح أو خساره عن طريق المتغير AddOrdersAfterClose  فإذا تم وضع أمر باي ستوب من سعر 1.4000 وتفعل الأمر وحقق الهدف على سعر 1.4020  فسوف يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع الأمر مره أخرى من سعر 1.4000 ولكن في هذه الحاله سوف يكون أمر باي ليميت بما أن السعر أصبح أكبر من سعر الدخول وكذلك بالنسبة لباقي أنواع العقود  
> الإكسبرت في المرفقات

  
طيب نقول اية  
يا متداول يا عربي اعطوا للرجل دا  شهادة تمييز ووسام  
ربي يباركلك ويبارك فييك

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم 
> مشكور اخي على تعبك و الله يعطيك على قد نيتك يا رب 
> إن شاء الله بنجرب الاكسبرت ونشوف أدائه 
> عندي ملاحظة بسيطة : هل في الاكسبرت خاصية بروكر 5 ارقام ؟

 العفو أخي
تفضل في المرفقات سيعمل على بروكر 5 أرقام بدون داعي إلى زيادة صفر عند تحديد الأهداف   

> جزاك الله خيرا  استاذ أسامه
> ربي يفتح عليك ويكرمك

  

> طيب نقول اية  
> يا متداول يا عربي اعطوا للرجل دا  شهادة تمييز ووسام  
> ربي يباركلك ويبارك فييك

 جزاك الله خير وبارك فيكم

----------


## ae_dxb

شكرا على النسخه الرابعه ولكن 
الأكسبريت لا يرجع ويضع الأوامر بعد تحقق الهدف 
ولا يضع أوامر باي ستوب فقط سل ستوب !!!

----------


## ae_dxb

الأكسبريت كان سيكون قوي جدا لولا وجود الخلل الذي به 
حول في شهر واحد 100 دولار إلى 700 دولار ولكن لوجود الخلل المارجن كول أتى في النهايه

----------


## sterling knight

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل في ميزان حسناتك ووالديك

----------


## MR.dollar

> شكرا على النسخه الرابعه ولكن 
> الأكسبريت لا يرجع ويضع الأوامر بعد تحقق الهدف 
> ولا يضع أوامر باي ستوب فقط سل ستوب !!!

 أرفق إعدادات الإكسبرت التي إستخدمتها وإذا كان يوجد أخطاء في الجورنال أخبرني بها وتأكد أولا من أنه يوجد مارجن كافي لفتح الصفقه ووضع صفقات جديده وأعتقد أن هذا هو السبب عندك 
كما أني قمت بتجربة الإكسبرت وكما ترى في الصوره التاليه الإكسبرت يضع الأمر مره أخرى  بمجرد تحقق الهدف ويضع جميع العقود بدون مشاكل   
أعد التجربه وأخبرني بالنتيجه

----------


## أبو مازن

> أرفق إعدادات الإكسبرت التي إستخدمتها وإذا كان يوجد أخطاء في الجورنال أخبرني بها وتأكد أولا من أنه يوجد مارجن كافي لفتح الصفقه ووضع صفقات جديده وأعتقد أن هذا هو السبب عندك 
> كما أني قمت بتجربة الإكسبرت وكما ترى في الصوره التاليه الإكسبرت يضع الأمر مره أخرى  بمجرد تحقق الهدف ويضع جميع العقود بدون مشاكل   
> أعد التجربه وأخبرني بالنتيجه

  مرفق الاعدادات المفترضة وصورة الصفقات المفتوحة 
الاكسبيرت عند تفعيل تنفيذ الاربع انواع من الاوامر يضع اوامر الاستوب فقط  
ولا يضع الباي والسيل ليميت

----------


## MR.dollar

> مرفق الاعدادات المفترضة وصورة الصفقات المفتوحة 
> الاكسبيرت عند تفعيل تنفيذ الاربع انواع من الاوامر يضع اوامر الاستوب فقط  
> ولا يضع الباي والسيل ليميت

 الإكسبرت يضع جميع الأوامر 
يعني غير معقوله أنت تقول لا يضع الليميت والأخ في المشاركه السابقه يقول لا يضع أمر الأستوب يا إخوان أرجوا التأكد عند عمل باك تست جيدا من الأخطاء المعروفه والتي نقع فيها جميعا عند عمل باك تست وعمل باك تست أكثر من مره وعلى أكثر من برنامج ميتاتريدر وإذا وتأكدت من أن هناك مشكله أرفق صوره من الجورنال حتى نرى ما هو الخطأ 
تأكد من أن المارجن سيكون كافي وتأكد من أن البروكر يسمح بالهيدج وأرفق صوره من الجورنال إذا كان يظهر فيها أخطاء

----------


## MR.dollar

كما ترى الإكسبرت يفتح جميع الصفقات بدون مشاكل

----------


## ae_dxb

هذه صورة الخطأ في جورنال وهو لايضع الشراء ستوب ولايرجع يضع الأوامر بعد تحقق الهدف !!!

----------


## ae_dxb

> كما ترى الإكسبرت يفتح جميع الصفقات بدون مشاكل

  ممكن إسم البروكر الذي وضعت عليه الأكسبريت ؟؟؟؟

----------


## MR.dollar

> هذه صورة الخطأ في جورنال وهو لايضع الشراء ستوب ولايرجع يضع الأوامر بعد تحقق الهدف !!!

 تفضل هذا معنى الخطأ 
The amount of open and pending orders has reached the limit set by the  broker.
أي أن عدد الصفقات المفتوحه عندك والتي يسمح بها البروكر وصل إلى الحد الأقصى أي أن السبب من البروكر   http://docs.mql4.com/constants/errors

----------


## محمد فهد

الف شكر على الأصدار الأخير
الأكسبرت شغال تمام لاكن المشكلة طلعت في الأستراتيجية 
الأخوان اللي بيقولوا لايعيد فتح نفس العقد :
في حالة نزول السعر وضرب التيك بروفت للسيل ستوب:
الحقيقة انه يفتح العقد بنفس  السعر السابق لاكن الأمر سيكون  سيل ليميت بدلا من سيل ستوب لان السعر سيكون اسفل من سعر العقد الجديد 
وهكذا للشراء

----------


## أبو مازن

> الإكسبرت يضع جميع الأوامر 
> يعني غير معقوله أنت تقول لا يضع الليميت والأخ في المشاركه السابقه يقول لا يضع أمر الأستوب يا إخوان أرجوا التأكد عند عمل باك تست جيدا من الأخطاء المعروفه والتي نقع فيها جميعا عند عمل باك تست وعمل باك تست أكثر من مره وعلى أكثر من برنامج ميتاتريدر وإذا وتأكدت من أن هناك مشكله أرفق صوره من الجورنال حتى نرى ما هو الخطأ 
> تأكد من أن المارجن سيكون كافي وتأكد من أن البروكر يسمح بالهيدج وأرفق صوره من الجورنال إذا كان يظهر فيها أخطاء

 اخي انا وضعت صورة للباك تست الفيجوال برنت سكرين موضح فيها ان الصفقات الاستوب الي بتتفعل 
وكمان ملف set  للاعدادات  
وجربتها علي منصتين ونفس المشكلة  
ولا يوجد اي رسالة خطا بالجورنال

----------


## ae_dxb

الأكسبريت عمل مع بروكر آخر بدون أخطاء 
ولكن لا أعلم لماذا أتاه المارجن كول بعد أرتفاع الرصيد من 100 دولار إلى 
360 دولار في شهر تقريبا

----------


## MR.dollar

> الأكسبريت عمل مع بروكر آخر بدون أخطاء 
> ولكن لا أعلم لماذا أتاه المارجن كول بعد أرتفاع الرصيد من 100 دولار إلى 
> 360 دولار في شهر تقريبا

 سوف تجد الخساره العائمه هي السبب فلم يتحمل الحساب هذه الخساره حتى أتاه المارجن لذلك هذا هو دورنا في إيجاد أفضل الفجوات بين كل نوع من أنواع الصفقات كذلك إيجاد أفضل الأوقات لعمل الإكسبرت والتي في رأيي أعتقد أن الأفضل هو الفتره الأمريكيه والأوروبيه لقلة التذبذب في هذه الفتره   

> الف شكر على الأصدار الأخير
> الأكسبرت شغال تمام لاكن المشكلة طلعت في الأستراتيجية 
> الأخوان اللي بيقولوا لايعيد فتح نفس العقد :
> في حالة نزول السعر وضرب التيك بروفت للسيل ستوب:
> الحقيقة انه يفتح العقد بنفس  السعر السابق لاكن الأمر سيكون  سيل ليميت  بدلا من سيل ستوب لان السعر سيكون اسفل من سعر العقد الجديد 
> وهكذا للشراء

 نعم فعلا هذا ما يفعله الإكسبرت وقد شرحت هذا  في مشاركه سابقه ولكن رغم ذلك قلنا لا مانع من إضافة هذه الخاصيه

----------


## MR.dollar

> اخي انا وضعت صورة للباك تست الفيجوال برنت سكرين موضح فيها ان الصفقات الاستوب الي بتتفعل 
> وكمان ملف set  للاعدادات  
> وجربتها علي منصتين ونفس المشكلة  
> ولا يوجد اي رسالة خطا بالجورنال

 السبب في أنك جعلت Gap=50  وكما شرحت في الإعدادات الأفضل عدم جعلها أكثر من 3 أو 5 نقاط قم بتغييرها إلى 5 وأخبرني بالنتيجه وهل ما زالت المشكله موجوده أم لا 
كذلك عدد الصفقات NumberOfOrders=200 لا أعتقد أنه يوجد بروكر سيسمح لك بوضع 200 أمر معلق لكل نوع من الصفقات أي بمجموع 800 أمر معلق وقد يظهر لك خطأ 148 في الجورنال 
قم بتجربة الإكسبرت بعد عمل التعديلات السابقه وأخبرني بالنتيجه وإذا ما زالت هناك مشكله أرفق صوره للجورنال وتأكد من أنه لا يوجد أخطاء أبدا

----------


## faisal

سؤال لمستر دولار  
هل هذا الاكسيبرت به خاصية اعادة ارسال الاوامر اذا كان سيرفر البروكر مشغول  لان اغلب الاكسيبرتات تفشل على الحقيقى بسبب ذلك؟

----------


## Kasem

> تم الإنتهاء من النسخة الثانيه بحمد الله   الإضافات التي تمت  هدف واستوب يتم تحديده من متغيرات الإكسبرت لكل نوع من الصفقات بناء على طلب الأخ فيصل 
> BuyStopTakeProfit هدف صفقة الباي ستوب
> BuyStopSL  ستوب لوز صفقة الباي ستوب 
> وكذلك باقي أنواع الصفقات المعلقه   وضع الأوامر المعلقة بناء على هاي ولو شمعة محدده بناء على طلب الأخ محب للخير
> HighLowCandle  إجعله ترو في حال أردت وضع الهدف بناء على هاي ولو شمعة محدده
> Hour_ الساعه التي يأخذ منها هاي ولو الشمعه المحدده ويقوم بوضع الأوامر المعلقة في الشمعة التاليه لها  لتعطيل هذا الأمر إجعله false إ
> تحياتي

 أخي mr dollar في إضافة كنت عايز أشوف ممكن نضيفها على الاكسبيرت ولا  لأ،مثلاً أنا كل يوم عايز أضع أمر معلق على المجنون من سعر الإفتتاح،هذا  الأمر على بعد  ١٠٠ نقطة من شمعة الافتتاح فقط،يعني ١٠٠ نقطة أسفل شمعة  الإفتتاح أو ١٠٠ أعلى شمعة الإفتتاح اليومي  طبعاً ،هو هيحط الأمرين ولم  يتفاعل واحد التاني يتلغي، ويا سلام لو ممكن أحدد  هدف وستوب للأمر .

----------


## faisal

اخى العزيز مستر دولار  
ماهو الخطا فى هذا الباك تست ؟  الاكسيبرت حقق نتائج طيبة ولكن عند نهاية الباك تست كانت هناك اوامر لم يقم الاكسيبرت بغلقها فهل يمكن معالجة هذه المشكلة؟ 
مرفق صورة من الباك تست

----------


## MR.dollar

> سؤال لمستر دولار  
> هل هذا الاكسيبرت به خاصية اعادة ارسال الاوامر اذا كان سيرفر البروكر مشغول  لان اغلب الاكسيبرتات تفشل على الحقيقى بسبب ذلك؟

 لا أعتقد أن هذا الأمر سيكون له أهميه كبيره بما أن الإكسبرت يعتمد على الأوامر المعلقه وليست الأوامر المباشره ولكن سأضيفها لاحقا بإذن الله   

> أخي mr dollar في إضافة كنت عايز أشوف ممكن نضيفها  على الاكسبيرت ولا  لأ،مثلاً أنا كل يوم عايز أضع أمر معلق على المجنون من  سعر الإفتتاح،هذا  الأمر على بعد  ١٠٠ نقطة من شمعة الافتتاح فقط،يعني ١٠٠  نقطة أسفل شمعة  الإفتتاح أو ١٠٠ أعلى شمعة الإفتتاح اليومي  طبعاً ،هو  هيحط الأمرين ولم  يتفاعل واحد التاني يتلغي، ويا سلام لو ممكن أحدد  هدف  وستوب للأمر .

 لأ هذا الإكسبرت لا يقوم بإلغاء الأمر المعلق لكن أعتقد أنه تم صنع أكثر من إكسبرت لهذه الطريقه 
حاول البحث عنه في المنتدى وسوف تجده   

> اخى العزيز مستر دولار  
> ماهو الخطا فى هذا الباك تست ؟  الاكسيبرت حقق نتائج طيبة ولكن عند نهاية  الباك تست كانت هناك اوامر لم يقم الاكسيبرت بغلقها فهل يمكن معالجة هذه  المشكلة؟ 
> مرفق صورة من الباك تست

 كما أرى يبدو أن فترة الباك تست إنتهت ولم تحقق هذه الصفقات الربح المطلوب لذلك سوف تغلق هذه الصفقات على ربحها سواء ربح أو خساره عند نهاية الباك تست أو أعتقد أن المارجن كول تسبب في إغلاق هذه الصفقات 
حاول التحكم في الربح المطلوب لإغلاق جميع الصفقات عن طريق المتغير Profit وهو الربح المطلوب حتى يغلق الإكسبرت جميع الصفقات 
بالنسبة لخانة Balance فهي ليست الأرباح ولكنها الرصيد الحالي 
أما الأرباح فهي في خانة Profit وسوف تكون بالموجب أو السالب ربح أو خساره 
وكما أرى في الصوره التي أرفقتها فهي ما زالت بالسالب لذلك لم تغلق الصفقات لأنها لم تصل إلى الربح المطلوب بعد 
قم بالتجربة وأخبرني بالنتيجه

----------


## faisal

مشكور يا مستر دولار 
وارجو ان تلاحظ  ما هو الخطا فى الصفقات التى قام بفتحها واغلاقها الاكسيبرت فى الباك تست 
مرفق صور توضيحية 
ولماذا قام الاكسيبرت بغلق الصفقات على ربح 6 نقاط فقط بالرغم لا يوجد بالاعدادات اى شيئ يجعل الاكسيبرت يغلق على ذلك

----------


## MR.dollar

> مشكور يا مستر دولار 
> وارجو ان تلاحظ  ما هو الخطا فى الصفقات التى قام بفتحها واغلاقها الاكسيبرت فى الباك تست 
> مرفق صور توضيحية 
> ولماذا قام الاكسيبرت بغلق الصفقات على ربح 6 نقاط فقط بالرغم لا يوجد بالاعدادات اى شيئ يجعل الاكسيبرت يغلق على ذلك

 وصول الربح بالدولار إلى العدد الذي قمت بوضعه في المتغير Profit  وهو الربح بالدولار لمجموع الصفقات  كما شرحت
إذا أردت إلغاء هذه الخاصيه إجعل CloseOrdersAfterProfit=false 
وإجعل أيضا DeleteOrdersAfterProfit=false حتى لا يحذف الأوامر المعلقه

----------


## a7med920

السلام عليكم والله العظيم اكسبيرت ممتاز ان شاء الله  
لى اضافه لو سمحت لو امكن ان يكون الاستوب لوس بالدولار حتى يختفى عن اعين البروكر  
تحيتى لك

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم والله العظيم اكسبيرت ممتاز ان شاء الله  
> لى اضافه لو سمحت لو امكن ان يكون الاستوب لوس بالدولار حتى يختفى عن اعين البروكر  
> تحيتى لك

 سأقوم بإضافتها بإذن الله ولكن أخبرني أولا هل يقوم الإكسبرت بفتح جميع الصفقات بدون مشاكل وهل يقوم بإعادة فتح الأوامر بعد تحقق هدفها أو لا حتى أتأكد من أنه لا يوجد مشاكل مع البروكرات المختلفه بما أن بعض الأعضاء إشتكوا من مثل هذه المشاكل

----------


## mdmforex

انا حاليا  في   مرحلة تجرب النسخة رقم
4
وان شاء الله اوافيكم بالاخبار

----------


## عبد المهيمن

*السلام عليكم  
أخي العزيز Mr Dollar 
ارفقت لك صورة لاعدادت الأكسبرت  
مع صورة أخرى توضح الألية المفترضة لوضع الأوامر حسب الطريقة التي أعمل بها  
فهل إعدادت الأاكسبرت كما وضعتها أنا ملائمة لهذه الصيغة ؟  
و لدي استفسارت موجودة في صورة إعدادت الأكسبرت ارجو توضيحها و لك جزيل الشكر  
أخوك عبدالمهيمن*

----------


## mdmforex

استفسار  لو سمحت
في الباي  ستوب والسيل استوب 
لماذا  بعد التارجت يتم مسحهم
بمعني انا عامل باي  ستوب والسعر طلع وجاب  تارجت
ليه اخلي الاكسبرت يمسح وبعدين يعمل من جديد للباي  ستوب؟
المفروض  يمسح السيل  فقط
بحيث  انه بيعيد  عمل الباي ستوب مرة تانية وطبعا لو في وقت  خبر  مابيتمش  قبوله من البروكر
في الحالة دي يبقي   ايه الوضع؟

----------


## faisal

الاخ العزيز مستر دولار 
نحن جميعا نعمل على تطوير الاكسيبرت ليكون مناسبا لجميع المتاجرين باذن الله 
لذلك ارجو ان تاخذ بعين الاعتبار  الملاحظات  التالية وان تضيفها الى الاكسيبرت  : 
1 -  اضافة خاصية بالاكسيبرت لالغاء جميع الاوامر المعلقة  قبل تفعيلها  جملة واحدة وذلك لتفادى الخطأ او النسيان من المتاجر فى حال عدم رغبتة فى العمل على عملة معينة فيمكن عن طريق هذه الخاصية تدارك هذا الخطأ والغاء تلك الاوامر لان الغاء هذة الاوامر مانيوال  يستغرق وقتا طويلا خاصة وان الاكسيبرت يقوم بوضع  ما يقرب من 100 امر معلق وقد لا يسعف الوقت المتاجر فى الغاءها جميعا وتتفعل بعض هذه الاوامر مما يجبر المتاجر الى الدخول فى صفقات على عملة لايرغب فى المتاجرة عليها 
2 - اضافة خاصية بالاكسيبرت لاغلاق جميع الصفقات المفعلة قبل تحقيق الربح المحدد بال profit لان بعض المتاجرين يرغب فى متابعة الاكسيبرت اثناء العمل ولا يتركه بدون متابعة لذلك فان هذه الخاصية تتيح للمتاجر  غلق الصفقات  فى اي وقت يريده 
3- اضافة خاصية اعادة ارسال اوامر الاغلاق للصفقات فى حالة تحقيق الربح المحدد بال profit  حتى لا يتلاعب البروكر  ويؤخر اوامر الاغلاق  بعد تحقيق الربح المحدد  ويستمر الاكسيبرت فى العمل  فى فتح صفقات جديدة  لان ال profit  تحقق عند نقطة معينة  وابتعد السعر عنها بسبب التاخر فى تنفيذ امر الاغلاق 
- بارك الله فيك وجارى الان العمل للوصول لافضل الاعدادات

----------


## faisal

الاخ العزيز مستر دولار 
هناك مشكلة بالاكسيبرت وهو انه يقوم بوضع 37  أمر معلق دفعة واحدة  لنفس الامر ومن نفس النقطة وهذا هو ماردت توصيلة اليكم  فارجو  منكم حل هذه المشكلة وبارك الله فيك

----------


## a7med920

> سأقوم بإضافتها بإذن الله ولكن أخبرني أولا هل يقوم الإكسبرت بفتح جميع الصفقات بدون مشاكل وهل يقوم بإعادة فتح الأوامر بعد تحقق هدفها أو لا حتى أتأكد من أنه لا يوجد مشاكل مع البروكرات المختلفه بما أن بعض الأعضاء إشتكوا من مثل هذه المشاكل

 حاضر ان شاء الله سأجرب على منصه AVAFX وابلغ حضرتك بالنتائج 
شكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## MR.dollar

> *السلام عليكم  
> أخي العزيز Mr Dollar 
> ارفقت لك صورة لاعدادت الأكسبرت  
> مع صورة أخرى توضح الألية المفترضة لوضع الأوامر حسب الطريقة التي أعمل بها  
> فهل إعدادت الأاكسبرت كما وضعتها أنا ملائمة لهذه الصيغة ؟  
> و لدي استفسارت موجودة في صورة إعدادت الأكسبرت ارجو توضيحها و لك جزيل الشكر  
> أخوك عبدالمهيمن*

 بالنسبة للمتغير StartPrice فهو الخاص بالسعر الذي ستقوم ببدأ الأوامر المعلقه من عنده إذا لم تكون تريد وضع الأوامر بمجرد تفعيل الإكسبرت بناء على السعر الحالي  
لنفرض أنك تريد بدء الأوامر من سعر 1.4000 
سوف تجعل StartPrice=1.4000 
والآن إذا كنت تريد وضع أمر باي ستوب كل 50 نقطه 
فسوف تجعل DistanceBetweenBuyS=50 
فسوف يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع الأوامر على سعر 1.4050  و  1.4100 و 1.4150  وهكذا 
لكن لنفرض أنك تريد جعل الأمر الأول على مسافه تبعد عن السعر الأول بعشر نقاط بالإضافه إلى المسافه البين الصفقات 
فسوف تجعل DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS=10  
عندها سوف تكون الأوامر كالآتي 1.4060  و   1.4100 و 1.4150  ثم تستمر هكذا 
نفس الفكره بالنسبه لباقي الأوامر

----------


## MR.dollar

> استفسار  لو سمحت
> في الباي  ستوب والسيل استوب 
> لماذا  بعد التارجت يتم مسحهم
> بمعني انا عامل باي  ستوب والسعر طلع وجاب  تارجت
> ليه اخلي الاكسبرت يمسح وبعدين يعمل من جديد للباي  ستوب؟
> المفروض  يمسح السيل  فقط
> بحيث  انه بيعيد  عمل الباي ستوب مرة تانية وطبعا لو في وقت  خبر  مابيتمش  قبوله من البروكر
> في الحالة دي يبقي   ايه الوضع؟

 في جميع الأوامر في الإكسبرت إذا جعلت متغير DeleteOrdersAfterProfit=true 
وبعد وصول السعر إلى الهدف الذي قمت بتحديده عن طريق المتغير Profit  سوف يقوم بحذف جميع الأوامر المعلقه إذا كنت تريد تعطيل هذا الخيار إجعل DeleteOrdersAfterProfit=false
نفس الشيء بالنسبه لمتغير FridayDeleteOrders=false إذا جعلته  ترو فسوف يقوم بحذف الأوامر المعلقه في نهاية يوم الجمعه 
وسوف تجد أن جميع هذه الخيارات من حذف أو إغلاق الأوامر يمكن تفعيلها أو تعطيلها 
وطبعا الإكسبرت يقوم بمسح ووضع الأوامر من جديد حتى يضعها مره أخرى بناء على السعر الجديد وبطريقه متساويه مره أخرى

----------


## MR.dollar

> الاخ العزيز مستر دولار 
> نحن جميعا نعمل على تطوير الاكسيبرت ليكون مناسبا لجميع المتاجرين باذن الله 
> لذلك ارجو ان تاخذ بعين الاعتبار  الملاحظات  التالية وان تضيفها الى الاكسيبرت  : 
> 1 -  اضافة خاصية بالاكسيبرت لالغاء جميع الاوامر المعلقة  قبل تفعيلها  جملة واحدة وذلك لتفادى الخطأ او النسيان من المتاجر فى حال عدم رغبتة فى العمل على عملة معينة فيمكن عن طريق هذه الخاصية تدارك هذا الخطأ والغاء تلك الاوامر لان الغاء هذة الاوامر مانيوال  يستغرق وقتا طويلا خاصة وان الاكسيبرت يقوم بوضع  ما يقرب من 100 امر معلق وقد لا يسعف الوقت المتاجر فى الغاءها جميعا وتتفعل بعض هذه الاوامر مما يجبر المتاجر الى الدخول فى صفقات على عملة لايرغب فى المتاجرة عليها 
> 2 - اضافة خاصية بالاكسيبرت لاغلاق جميع الصفقات المفعلة قبل تحقيق الربح المحدد بال profit لان بعض المتاجرين يرغب فى متابعة الاكسيبرت اثناء العمل ولا يتركه بدون متابعة لذلك فان هذه الخاصية تتيح للمتاجر  غلق الصفقات  فى اي وقت يريده 
> 3- اضافة خاصية اعادة ارسال اوامر الاغلاق للصفقات فى حالة تحقيق الربح المحدد بال profit  حتى لا يتلاعب البروكر  ويؤخر اوامر الاغلاق  بعد تحقيق الربح المحدد  ويستمر الاكسيبرت فى العمل  فى فتح صفقات جديدة  لان ال profit  تحقق عند نقطة معينة  وابتعد السعر عنها بسبب التاخر فى تنفيذ امر الاغلاق 
> - بارك الله فيك وجارى الان العمل للوصول لافضل الاعدادات

 سأضيف الثلاث خصائص لكن بالنسبه للنقطه الأولى والثانيه هل تقصد حذف الأوامر بمجرد تفعيل الإكسبرت على الشارت مره أخرى أم تقصد حذف الأوامر في ساعه معينه   

> الاخ العزيز مستر دولار 
> هناك مشكلة بالاكسيبرت وهو انه يقوم بوضع 37  أمر معلق دفعة واحدة  لنفس  الامر ومن نفس النقطة وهذا هو ماردت توصيلة اليكم  فارجو  منكم حل هذه  المشكلة وبارك الله فيك

 بارك الله فيك وأتمنى أن يحذوا الجميع حذوك فعلا في كيفية عرض المشكله والخطأ وليس مجرد وضع رد مبهم بهذه الطريقه سيكون حلها أسهل بكثير 
بإذن الله سأرى المشكله يا ريت ترفق لي صوره من الإعدادات التي عملت عليها وهل يقوم بفتح هذه الأوامر الكثيره في أول مره تقوم بتفعيل الإكسبرت أم عندما يقوم بإعادة وضع الأمر عند تحقق الهدف أم عندما يقوم بحذف جميع الأوامر ووضع الأوامر من جديد وهل تظهر لك أخطاء في الجورنال مباشرة قبل وضع هذه الأوامر أو بعدها

----------


## mdmforex

شكرا لردك مستر دولار  لاكن  في حاجة غريبة بتحصل
انا حاليا بستخدم الباي ستوب والسيل استوب فقط 
في الباك تست لاكن الباك تست بيديني نتايج  مختلفة 
من فريم
الاربع ساعات النتايج كويسة جدا
انما فريم الساعه والنصف ساعه والفريمات الصغيرة
النتايج معظمها  ضرب استوبات
مع ان المفروض الاستراتيجية رقمية بحتة ماالهاش  علاقة بالفريم 
مع نفس الاعدادات في الحالتين

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

جزاك الله خيرا MR.dollar علي المجهود الكبير و علي الاكسبرت الجميل لي طلب تعديل بسيط عل النسخة الاولي حيث انها تلبي معظم احتياجاتي و هو امكانية تحديد عدد الاوامر المعلقة لكل من( sell stop , buy stop ) و( sell limit , buy limit) اي ان يكون عدد الاوامر المعلقة stop مختلف عن الاوامر المعلقة limit  ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## mdmforex

اخي الكريم مستر دولار النتايج فعلا كويسة جدا والموضوع شيق  بس انا ليا طلب اتمني  تقدمهولي 
وهو عند  استخدام الباي ستوب والسيل استوب فقط 
في حالة ضرب التارجت  وليكن باي  ستوب هل يمكن مسح الاوامر السيل ستوب فقط وتنزيلها من جديد بحيث  لايمسح الباي ستوب  والعكس في  حالة ضرب  تارجت السيل استوب 
يتم مسح اوامر الباي ستوب فقط وتنزيلها من جديد
 لانه فعلا  بيضيع عليك مسافة كبيرة بينك وبين السعر بيبقي في فجوة  بعدد النقط الي بتحددها في  خانة 
destance between 
ان شاء الله نوصل لاحسن النتايج وافضل الاعدادات قريب جدا

----------


## mdmforex

> شكرا لردك مستر دولار  لاكن  في حاجة غريبة بتحصل
> انا حاليا بستخدم الباي ستوب والسيل استوب فقط 
> في الباك تست لاكن الباك تست بيديني نتايج  مختلفة 
> من فريم
> الاربع ساعات النتايج كويسة جدا
> انما فريم الساعه والنصف ساعه والفريمات الصغيرة
> النتايج معظمها  ضرب استوبات
> مع ان المفروض الاستراتيجية رقمية بحتة ماالهاش  علاقة بالفريم 
> مع نفس الاعدادات في الحالتين

 دي النتايج  للباك تست شهر مايو 2010  علي الاربع ساعات   ومرة اخري لفريم الساعه 
لاحظ الفرق في  التوتال نت بروفيت انا عارف انه رقم خيالي اصلا بس  ده اخر ماتوصلت اليه 
لاكن الخوف كل الخوف يكون الحقيقي  غير الباك تست   
................................................. 
الاربع ساعات

----------


## faisal

> سأضيف الثلاث خصائص لكن بالنسبه للنقطه الأولى والثانيه هل تقصد حذف الأوامر بمجرد تفعيل الإكسبرت على الشارت مره أخرى أم تقصد حذف الأوامر في ساعه معينه   بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى والثانية اقصد حذف الاوامر بمجرد تفعيل الاكسيبرت على الشارت مره اخرى ولا يهم حذف الاوامر فى ساعة معينة 
> بارك الله فيك وأتمنى أن يحذوا الجميع حذوك فعلا في كيفية عرض المشكله والخطأ وليس مجرد وضع رد مبهم بهذه الطريقه سيكون حلها أسهل بكثير 
> بإذن الله سأرى المشكله يا ريت ترفق لي صوره من الإعدادات التي عملت عليها وهل يقوم بفتح هذه الأوامر الكثيره في أول مره تقوم بتفعيل الإكسبرت أم عندما يقوم بإعادة وضع الأمر عند تحقق الهدف أم عندما يقوم بحذف جميع الأوامر ووضع الأوامر من جديد وهل تظهر لك أخطاء في الجورنال مباشرة قبل وضع هذه الأوامر أو بعدها

 الاكسيبرت يقوم بوضع الاوامر فى البداية بطريقة صحيحة وبعد اغلاق بعض الصفقات المفعلة عند الوصول الى profit  المحدد  يبدأ الاكسيبرت فى وضع الاوامر المعلقة بالجملة على نفس السعر
مرسل بعض الصور التوضحية  مرفق الاكسيبرت بالتعديلات

----------


## MR.dollar

> الاكسيبرت يقوم بوضع الاوامر فى البداية بطريقة صحيحة وبعد اغلاق بعض الصفقات المفعلة عند الوصول الى profit  المحدد  يبدأ الاكسيبرت فى وضع الاوامر المعلقة بالجملة على نفس السعر
> مرسل بعض الصور التوضحية  مرفق الاكسيبرت بالتعديلات

 نعم وضحت المشكلة السبب حسب ما رأيت في الصور
أول صوره التاليه  
كما رأيت في خصائص الإكسبرت أنك وضعت في خصائص الإكسبرت NumberOfOrders=50
ولكن الأوامر التي تم تفعيلها هي 26 أمر فقط وهذا لأن البروكر لم يسمح بوضع 
حجم لوت أكبر من 409.60 لوت أو أن الرصيد غير كافي وبالتالي لم يقم بوضع الأوامر الأخرى للسيل ليميت وكذلك الباي ليميت وظهر في الجورنال خطأ 4051 وهي يعني خطأ في حجم اللوت وذلك لأن البروكر لم يقبل حجم لوت أكبر من 409.60 وهو المفروض سيكون الحجم التالي 819.10
ولا أعتقد أن البروكر سيسمح بحجم مثل هذا   
ثم بعد ذلك تفعلت الصفقتين وتم تحقيق الهدف وإغلاق الصفقات الرابحه وحذف الأوامر المعلقه ووضع الأوامر مره أخرى 
ثم بدأت بعدها المشكله وهي وضع أوامر كثيره من نفس النقطه وهذا سببه الخطأ الأول الذي شرحته سابقا وهو أن عدد الأوامر التي تفعلت فقط 26 وليس 50 أمر الذين قمت بوضعهم في خصائص الإكسبرت 
لذلك الأفضل أن تقلل عدد الأوامر NumberOfOrders  أو تقلل حجم اللوت الإبتدائي لتجعله مايكرو 0.01 حتى لا يصل إلى حجم لوت كبير لا يسمح به البروكر عندما يصل إلى المضاعفات الكبيره 
أو قم بتقليل طريقة المضاعفات عن طريق جعل المضاعفات الجمع 1 2 3 4 
ثم قم بتجربة الإكسبرت بعد إضافة هذه التعديلات وأخبرني بالنتيجه 
وسوف أقوم أنا أيضا بوضع خاصية في النسخه القادمه لإمكانية وضع صفقات أخرى بعد تفعلها بحيث نجعل NumberOfOrders =10 
ثم بعد ذلك كلما تفعلت الأوامر العشره يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع أوامر جديده حتى لا نقع في هذه المشكله التي حدثت لك

----------


## faisal

> نعم وضحت المشكلة السبب حسب ما رأيت في الصور
> أول صوره التاليه  
> كما رأيت في خصائص الإكسبرت أنك وضعت في خصائص الإكسبرت NumberOfOrders=50
> ولكن الأوامر التي تم تفعيلها هي 26 أمر فقط وهذا لأن البروكر لم يسمح بوضع 
> حجم لوت أكبر من 409.60 لوت أو أن الرصيد غير كافي وبالتالي لم يقم بوضع الأوامر الأخرى للسيل ليميت وكذلك الباي ليميت وظهر في الجورنال خطأ 4051 وهي يعني خطأ في حجم اللوت وذلك لأن البروكر لم يقبل حجم لوت أكبر من 409.60 وهو المفروض سيكون الحجم التالي 819.10
> ولا أعتقد أن البروكر سيسمح بحجم مثل هذا   
> ثم بعد ذلك تفعلت الصفقتين وتم تحقيق الهدف وإغلاق الصفقات الرابحه وحذف الأوامر المعلقه ووضع الأوامر مره أخرى 
> ثم بدأت بعدها المشكله وهي وضع أوامر كثيره من نفس النقطه وهذا سببه الخطأ الأول الذي شرحته سابقا وهو أن عدد الأوامر التي تفعلت فقط 26 وليس 50 أمر الذين قمت بوضعهم في خصائص الإكسبرت 
> لذلك الأفضل أن تقلل عدد الأوامر NumberOfOrders  أو تقلل حجم اللوت الإبتدائي لتجعله مايكرو 0.01 حتى لا يصل إلى حجم لوت كبير لا يسمح به البروكر عندما يصل إلى المضاعفات الكبيره  أو قم بتقليل طريقة المضاعفات عن طريق جعل المضاعفات الجمع 1 2 3 4 
> ...

 بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس  وياريت تشرح كيفية وضع المضاعفات بالطريقة التى قلت عليها والمكتوبة باللون الاحمر فى الاقتباس وماهو الخيار الذى استخدمة لذلك؟

----------


## MR.dollar

> بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس  وياريت تشرح كيفية وضع المضاعفات بالطريقة التى قلت عليها والمكتوبة باللون الاحمر فى الاقتباس وماهو الخيار الذى استخدمة لذلك؟

 إجعل UseMultiplier=true و  X_Multiplier=false 
ثم بعد ذلك تحكم في حجم اللوت الإبتدائي فإذا كان FirstLot=0.1
فسوف تكون المضاعفات بالشكل التالي 0.1    0.2    0.3     0.4      وهكذا

----------


## a7med920

تمام مستر دولار تم التجربه على منصه avafx  عدد الاوردرات 20 اوردر تم تفعيل ما تم ومسح اليباقى بعد الوصول للهدف ووضع اخرين غيرهم ياريت لو يستمر ويمسح فقط العمليات العكسيه يعنى لو جاب تارجت شراء يمسح السيل ويضعه مره اخرى ويخلى باقى اوردرات الشراء كما هى 
تحيتى لك وياريت لا تنسى ان يكون الاستوب لوس بالدولار وليس بالنقط لاخفاءه عن البروكر

----------


## mustafa26

اشكرك اخي مستر دولا ر على الاكسبيرت في النسخه الاخيره تقريبا الاضافات اللي وضعتها زي ماكنت اريد 
ولكن هل يوجد اضافه انه  اشتري مثلا بحجم صفقه 1.0 شراء  واجعل السل المعلق ب 0.1  يعني اختار حجم العقد ان كان شراء او بيع    
وهل تستطيع ان تضيف خانه مثلا  شراء  1.0  واوامر معلق  بيع بعد كم نقطه اختارها ولو تفعل امر بيع يضع امر معلق شراء عند سعر معين 
واشكرك اخي مره اخرى

----------


## mustafa26

هل ايضا اخي  مستر دولار تستطيع ان تضيف هاي الخيارات ايضا ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## MR.dollar

> تمام مستر دولار تم التجربه على منصه avafx  عدد الاوردرات 20 اوردر تم تفعيل ما تم ومسح اليباقى بعد الوصول للهدف ووضع اخرين غيرهم ياريت لو يستمر ويمسح فقط العمليات العكسيه يعنى لو جاب تارجت شراء يمسح السيل ويضعه مره اخرى ويخلى باقى اوردرات الشراء كما هى 
> تحيتى لك وياريت لا تنسى ان يكون الاستوب لوس بالدولار وليس بالنقط لاخفاءه عن البروكر

  

> اشكرك اخي مستر دولا ر على الاكسبيرت في النسخه  الاخيره تقريبا الاضافات اللي وضعتها زي ماكنت اريد 
> ولكن هل يوجد اضافه انه  اشتري مثلا بحجم صفقه 1.0 شراء  واجعل السل المعلق  ب 0.1  يعني اختار حجم العقد ان كان شراء او بيع    
> وهل تستطيع ان تضيف خانه مثلا  شراء  1.0  واوامر معلق  بيع بعد كم نقطه  اختارها ولو تفعل امر بيع يضع امر معلق شراء عند سعر معين 
> واشكرك اخي مره اخرى

  

> هل ايضا اخي  مستر دولار تستطيع  ان تضيف هاي الخيارات ايضا ولك مني جزيل الشكر

 بإذن الله جميع هذه الخيارات بالإضافة إلى ما ذكره الإخوه سابقا سآخذه في عين الإعتبار وأضيفه في النسخه الخامسه

----------


## محمد فهد

> دي النتايج  للباك تست شهر مايو 2010  علي الاربع ساعات   ومرة اخري لفريم الساعه 
> لاحظ الفرق في  التوتال نت بروفيت انا عارف انه رقم خيالي اصلا بس  ده اخر ماتوصلت اليه 
> لاكن الخوف كل الخوف يكون الحقيقي  غير الباك تست   
> ................................................. 
> الاربع ساعات

 الأخ mdmforex 
ممكن ارفاق ملف الأعدادت لهذ الباك تيست وشكرا لك

----------


## mohamedattia35

يا مستر دولار يا غالي
تسلم إيدك
ويد كل من ساهم في تعديل هذا العمل الرائع
وجاري التجربة

----------


## ATD

السلام عليكم 
مشكوور اخي MR.dollar على الاكسبرت الاكثر من رائع
اخي لقد قمت بتجربته ولكن تظهر لي مشكلة وهي ان الاكسبريت يستمر في فتح الصفقات حتى لو تحقق الهدف 
وايضا لا يغلق جميع الصفقات عند تحقق الهدف فهناك صفقات تستمر لليوم الذي يليه
وايضا لا يفتح الصفقات عند وقت معين لكل يوم
واليك كشف الحساب لمراجعته بالمرفقات
وايضا قد اكون وضعت الاعدادات بالخطأ، فاليك الاعدادات واذا كان بها ما يحتاج الى تعديل فأرشدني إليه وجزاك الله خير الجزاء. 
الاعدادات
UseHourTrade=true;
FromHourTrade=0;
ToHourTrade=23;
AddOrdersAfterClose=false; 
S1="BuyStop Orders Settings ";
OpenBuyStopOrders=true;
DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS=10;
DistanceBetweenBuyS=15; 
BuyStopTakeProfit=0; 
BuyStopSL=0; 
S2="BuyLimit Orders Settings";
OpenBuyLimitOrders=true;
DistanceFromCurrentPriceBL=5;
DistanceBetweenBuyL=10; 
BuyLimitTakeProfit=0;
BuyLimitSL=0; 
S3="SellStop Orders Settings"; 
OpenSellStopOrders=true;
DistanceFromCurrentPriceSS=10;
DistanceBetweenSellS=15;
SellStopTakeProfit=0;
SellStopSL=0; 
S4="SellLimit Orders Settings";
OpenSellLimitOrders=true;
DistanceFromCurrentPriceSL=5;
DistanceBetweenSellL=10;
SellLimitTakeProfit=0; 
SellLimitSL=0; 
S5=" Lots Multiplier ";
UseMultiplier=false;
X_Multiplier=true;
Multiplier=1;
FirstLot=0.1;
NumberOfOrders=20; 
S6=" Order Open Time/Price Settings ";
HighLowCandle=false;
OpenAtChoosenHour=false;
Hour_=0; 
StartPrice=0;
Gap=0;
OnlyOnce=true; 
S7=" Close and Delete Orders ";
FridayOpenOrdersFilter=true;
FridayDeleteOrders=false;
FridayCloseOrders=false;
_Hour=22;
CloseOrdersAfterProfit=true;
DeleteOrdersAfterProfit=true;
Profit=40; 
S8=" Order Management";
TrailingStop=15;
TrailingStep=0;
MagicNumber=2533;  
تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم 
> مشكوور اخي MR.dollar على الاكسبرت الاكثر من رائع
> اخي لقد قمت بتجربته ولكن تظهر لي مشكلة وهي ان الاكسبريت يستمر في فتح الصفقات حتى لو تحقق الهدف 
> وايضا لا يغلق جميع الصفقات عند تحقق الهدف فهناك صفقات تستمر لليوم الذي يليه
> وايضا لا يفتح الصفقات عند وقت معين لكل يوم
> واليك كشف الحساب لمراجعته بالمرفقات
> وايضا قد اكون وضعت الاعدادات بالخطأ، فاليك الاعدادات واذا كان بها ما يحتاج الى تعديل فأرشدني إليه وجزاك الله خير الجزاء. 
> الاعدادات  
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 الإكسبرت سيغلق جميع الصفقات عند وصول الربح إلى المبلغ الذي تحدده في المتغير Profit لجميع الصفقات إذا وجدته غير ذلك أرفق صوره للصفقات التي أغلقها ولم يغلق باقي الصفقات ولكن كشف الحساب المرفق الصفقات التي تغلق تكون بسبب التريلينج ستوب وليس لأن السعر وصل إلى الربح الذي تحدده لذلك إعتقدت أنه أغلق الصفقات على ربح 
ونفس الشيء سوف يتوقف الإكسبرت عن العمل إذا أغلق جميع الصفقات على الربح الذي قمت بتحديده أما إذا أغلق الصفقات على التريلينج ستوب فهذا لا يعتبر وصول إلى الربح المحدد وبالتالي سيستمر الإكسبرت في العمل
إذاأردت فتح الصفقات في وقت معين قم بتحديد الوقت الذي تريده عن طريق المتغيرات FromHourTrade  و  ToHourTrade  
ولكن أنت قمت بتحديد توقيت البدايه من 0 إلى 23 أي طوال اليوم لذلك سيفتح جميع الصفقات طوال اليوم  
أخيرا أرجوا أن تراجع شرح الإعدادات مره أخرى وكيفية عملها والتحكم في الإعدادات

----------


## ATD

> الإكسبرت سيغلق جميع الصفقات عند وصول الربح إلى المبلغ الذي تحدده في المتغير Profit لجميع الصفقات إذا وجدته غير ذلك أرفق صوره للصفقات التي أغلقها ولم يغلق باقي الصفقات ولكن كشف الحساب المرفق الصفقات التي تغلق تكون بسبب التريلينج ستوب وليس لأن السعر وصل إلى الربح الذي تحدده لذلك إعتقدت أنه أغلق الصفقات على ربح 
> ونفس الشيء سوف يتوقف الإكسبرت عن العمل إذا أغلق جميع الصفقات على الربح الذي قمت بتحديده أما إذا أغلق الصفقات على التريلينج ستوب فهذا لا يعتبر وصول إلى الربح المحدد وبالتالي سيستمر الإكسبرت في العمل
> إذاأردت فتح الصفقات في وقت معين قم بتحديد الوقت الذي تريده عن طريق المتغيرات FromHourTrade و ToHourTrade 
> ولكن أنت قمت بتحديد توقيت البدايه من 0 إلى 23 أي طوال اليوم لذلك سيفتح جميع الصفقات طوال اليوم  
> أخيرا أرجوا أن تراجع شرح الإعدادات مره أخرى وكيفية عملها والتحكم في الإعدادات

 شكرا اخي على التوضيح الان اتضحت لي الصورة جيدا
انا كنت اعتقد بان التوقيت من 0 الى 23 يعني فتح الصفقات عند الساعة 0 و اغلاق جميع الصفقات عند ما تأتي الساعة 23. 
اخي  MR.dollar
هل بامكانك اظافة خاصية اغلاق جميع الصفقات المفعلة والمعلقة عند وقت معين؟؟ 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لما تقدمه لاخوانك ولما تقوم به من مجهود كبير.
تحياتي

----------


## MR.dollar

> شكرا اخي على التوضيح الان اتضحت لي الصورة جيدا
> انا كنت اعتقد بان التوقيت من 0 الى 23 يعني فتح الصفقات عند الساعة 0 و اغلاق جميع الصفقات عند ما تأتي الساعة 23. 
> اخي  MR.dollar
> هل بامكانك اظافة خاصية اغلاق جميع الصفقات المفعلة والمعلقة عند وقت معين؟؟ 
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لما تقدمه لاخوانك ولما تقوم به من مجهود كبير.
> تحياتي

 سأضيفها في النسخه القادمه مع جميع الإضافات التي طلبها الأعضاء بإذن الله

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار بارك الله فيك عندى سوال  
لو اردت استخدام الاتجاه فقط يعنى تفعيل 10 اوردر باى ستوب و10 سيل ستوب ويكون التارجت طبعا بالدولار لجميع الصفقات المفتوحه نفترض على سبيل المثال الان متفعل اوردر سيل و3 باى واريد مكسب 50 دولار لو سمحت اريد الشروط او المتغيرات فى الاكسبيرت طبعا الكونت معروف وفولس على الباى ليميت والسيل لميت وتروو على الباى ستوب والسيل ستوب ما الذى ينقصنى لمسح باقى الاوردرات ووضعها من جديد فى حال الوصول الى التارجت ؟؟؟؟انا اريد ان يمسح جميع الاوردرات المتبقية ويبدأ من جديد 
ربنا يبارك فيك وشكرا مقدما

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر دولار بارك الله فيك عندى سوال  
> لو اردت استخدام الاتجاه فقط يعنى تفعيل 10 اوردر باى ستوب و10 سيل ستوب ويكون التارجت طبعا بالدولار لجميع الصفقات المفتوحه نفترض على سبيل المثال الان متفعل اوردر سيل و3 باى واريد مكسب 50 دولار لو سمحت اريد الشروط او المتغيرات فى الاكسبيرت طبعا الكونت معروف وفولس على الباى ليميت والسيل لميت وتروو على الباى ستوب والسيل ستوب ما الذى ينقصنى لمسح باقى الاوردرات ووضعها من جديد فى حال الوصول الى التارجت ؟؟؟؟انا اريد ان يمسح جميع الاوردرات المتبقية ويبدأ من جديد 
> ربنا يبارك فيك وشكرا مقدما

 إجعل CloseOrdersAfterProfit  ترو وأيضا DeleteOrdersAfterProfit ترو 
وقم بتحديد البروفيت الذي تريده بالدولار من المتغير Profit
وتأكد من أن OnlyOnce فولس وإذا واجهتك أي مشكله أخبرني بها

----------


## a7med920

> إجعل CloseOrdersAfterProfit  ترو وأيضا DeleteOrdersAfterProfit ترو 
> وقم بتحديد البروفيت الذي تريده بالدولار من المتغير Profit
> وتأكد من أن OnlyOnce فولس وإذا واجهتك أي مشكله أخبرني بها

 ممتاز وجميل جدا مستر دولار 
اشكرك للمتابعه اولا 
انا اخدت فى الاعتبار باى وسيل ستوب فقط وعملت تارجت عام (البروفيت)  ووضعت بروفيت الباى ستوب والسيل ستوب يساوى صفر وجدته يغلق الصفقات تقريبا قريب من البروفيت ولكن لاحظت شيئ مثلا موجود عدد 4 صفقات شراء ومن المفترض انهم وصلوا الى البروفيت ولكن لم يغلقوا وحينما عاد السعر للهبوط طبعا جاب مارجين هل كلمه بروفيت خاصه بالصفقات المختلطه (بيع مع شراء) 
مره اخرى  وضعت بروفيت فى خانه البروفيت وليكن 50 دولار ووضعت فى BuyStopTakeProfit   رقم وليكن 70 ووضعت مثله فىSellStopTakeProfit   ولكن بدون جدوى لم يغلق الصفقات التى هى من نفس النوع والتى وصلت الى التارجت الموضوع 
فبرجاء شرح متى ينظر الاكسبيرت الى البروفيت العام ومتى ينظر الى BuyStopTakeProfit    و  SellStopTakeProfit    
سوال اخر انا مفعل useMultiplier=true   اما Xmultiplier=false  وجعلت اللوت الابتدائى يساوى 0.1 والمضاعف او الmultiplier=0.05  المفترض ان النتيجه تكون جمع يعنى 1-1.5-2-2.5-3 لكن الموجود الان هو 1-2-3-4 فما هو السبب؟؟ رجاء الافادة واعتذر وااسف لكثره الاسئله

----------


## a7med920

شيئ اخر غريب جدا مستر دولار  
لاحظ الاعدادات فى التقرير والله خاليه من الباى ليميت ومع ذلك يفتح صفقات باى ليميت ولا يغلق على الاعدادات الموجوده !!! 
برجاء مساعدتى كل ما اريد ان افتح صفقات باى وسيل ستوب وامشى مع الاتجاه ويغلق الصفقات المتشابه على تارجت ويعيد من الاول او يغلق الصفقات المختلفه على تارجت عام ويعد من الاول

----------


## MR.dollar

> ممتاز وجميل جدا مستر دولار 
> اشكرك للمتابعه اولا 
> انا اخدت فى الاعتبار باى وسيل ستوب فقط وعملت تارجت عام (البروفيت)  ووضعت بروفيت الباى ستوب والسيل ستوب يساوى صفر وجدته يغلق الصفقات تقريبا قريب من البروفيت ولكن لاحظت شيئ مثلا موجود عدد 4 صفقات شراء ومن المفترض انهم وصلوا الى البروفيت ولكن لم يغلقوا وحينما عاد السعر للهبوط طبعا جاب مارجين هل كلمه بروفيت خاصه بالصفقات المختلطه (بيع مع شراء) 
> مره اخرى  وضعت بروفيت فى خانه البروفيت وليكن 50 دولار ووضعت فى BuyStopTakeProfit   رقم وليكن 70 ووضعت مثله فىSellStopTakeProfit   ولكن بدون جدوى لم يغلق الصفقات التى هى من نفس النوع والتى وصلت الى التارجت الموضوع 
> فبرجاء شرح متى ينظر الاكسبيرت الى البروفيت العام ومتى ينظر الى BuyStopTakeProfit    و  SellStopTakeProfit    
> سوال اخر انا مفعل useMultiplier=true   اما Xmultiplier=false  وجعلت اللوت الابتدائى يساوى 0.1 والمضاعف او الmultiplier=0.05  المفترض ان النتيجه تكون جمع يعنى 1-1.5-2-2.5-3 لكن الموجود الان هو 1-2-3-4 فما هو السبب؟؟ رجاء الافادة واعتذر وااسف لكثره الاسئله

 Profit  هو الربح لجميع الصفقات المفتوحه بالدولار فإذا وصل الربح إلى هذا العدد يتم إغلاق الصفقات 
أما SellStopTakeProfit و BuyStopTakeProfit فهو الربح للصفقه المحدده فقط ولكن بالنقاط وليس بالدولار

----------


## MR.dollar

> شيئ اخر غريب جدا مستر دولار  
> لاحظ الاعدادات فى التقرير والله خاليه من الباى ليميت ومع ذلك يفتح صفقات باى ليميت ولا يغلق على الاعدادات الموجوده !!! 
> برجاء مساعدتى كل ما اريد ان افتح صفقات باى وسيل ستوب وامشى مع الاتجاه ويغلق الصفقات المتشابه على تارجت ويعيد من الاول او يغلق الصفقات المختلفه على تارجت عام ويعد من الاول

 هذا لأنك قمت بتحديد  Profit  لجميع الصفقات إذا أردت وضع هدف محدد لكل صفقه يغلق عليه إجعل  Profit=0 حتى لا يغلق جميع الصفقات عند وصول الربح لها إلى العدد الذي قمت بتحديده

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار هذا كل ما اريده فى التعديل الجديد لو سمحت بكل بساطه انا عندى خمس انواع من الاهداف لكل من الباى والسيل ليميت والباى والسيل ستوب والهدف العام 
اريد اول اربع اهداف بالدولار وينظر الاكسبيرت للصفقات المتشابهه ويتعامل معها بهدفها فقط يعنى لو طلع السعر وفتح 5 عمليات باى ستوب ينظر فقط للهدف الخاص بالباى ستوب اما اذا فتح عمليه سيل ستتوب مثلا ثم فتح بعدها 3 عمليات باى ستوب واصبح اجمالى الصفقات هو مزيج من البيع والشراء ينظر الى التارجت العام المسمى profit  
عند تفعيل اكثر من تارجت لا يحدث التعارض الخاص الذى يسبب فتح صفقات غير مرغوبه (مثال انا فى التيست لم احدد ولم افعل صفقات الباى ليميت ومع ذلك بدا يستخدمها )
بعد اغلاق الصفقات يبدا بمسح الاوردرات ووضعها من جديد فقط اذا كان التارجت عباره عن مزيج من الصفقات (صفقات مختلفه باى مع سيل )
اذا اغلق الاكسبيرت على تارجت من نوع واحد مثال اغلق على صفقات جميعها من نوع شراء فقط يرحل صفقات البيع مع اتجاه السعر ويعوض الكونتر ما تم استهلاكه من صفقات الشراء مثال انا استخدمت 5 صفقات شراء حتى الان فقط وعدد الصفقات كان 20 اذن تبقى 15 صفقه معلقه اذن يقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع 5 صفقات جديده فوق اخر صفقه معلثه ليصبح الاجمالى 20 مره اخرى  
اما بالنسبه لصفقات البيع المعلق التى مازالت عددها 20 ولم استخدم منهم شيئ يترحلوا ليكونوا على مسافه متساويه من السعر الجديد(سعر اغلاق الصفقات الخاصه بالشراء) 
ان امكن اخى الغالى وضع متغير تروو وفولس بالنسبه للتارجت ان كان ترو مثلا وكتبت فى التارجت 20 يكون العدد نقاط اما اذا كان فولس وكتبت فى التارجت 20 يكون هذا العدد يدل على دولار 
تقبل تحيتى وشكرا مقدما وتعبك واضح بالمنتدى 
يارب تكون الفكره وضحت وان شاء الله يكون تعديل سهل 
بهذه التعديلات نكون قد وصلنا لاكسبيرت يعمل فقط مع الاتجاه

----------


## Jmeel

مهندس  مستر دولار  هل في نسخة مبسطة من الأكسبرت   قليلة الشروط  وتعمل مع  4  فواصل  مثل فكسول  وشكراً

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار 
السلام عليكم  
اسف جدا لكثره الطلبات ولكنها بسبب كثره التجارب 
المتغير الجبار DeletOrdersAfterProfit 
هنا اللغز فبقائه فولس يضعنا امام المارجين بسهوله لانه بيترك مكانه صفقه ليميت سواء باى او سيل حسب الاتجاه 
اما بقاؤه ترو فيجعلنا امام لغز اكبر حيث يقوم بمسح جميع الاوردرات بعد تحقق الهدف ويفسد الخطه  
كل ما اريده ان يكون عدد الاوردرات فوق يساوى عدد الاوردرات تحت على مسافه متساويه بغض النظر عن هذا المتغير لو كان فولس يفضل جميع الاوردرات لا تمسح ولا يضع مكان ما استنفذ منها سيل ليميت او باى ليميت لتحرك السعر وفقط يبقى على عدد الاوردرات ثااااابت مثال انا استهلكت 3 سيل ستوب من اسفل يكون التارجت الخاص بالسيل ستوب بالدولار لكل صفقات السيل ستوب فاذا اصاب الهدف كل ما عليه هو ان يعمل شيفت او ترحيل للصفقات الباى من اعلى الى اسفل نفس النسبه التى كانت عليه عند تشغيل الاكسبيرت وبنفس العدد  
فاذا فتح عدد 3 باى مثلا ثم نزل الى الاسفل وفتح صفقات سيل ينظر الى التارجت العام المسمى بروفيت لانه فى هذه الحاله لدينا مزيج من الصفقات باى وسيل واول ما يتم تحقيق الهدف يبدا يمسح الصفقات المتبقية ويبدا من جديد او يعمل ترحيل للباقى ويكملهم الى المتغير nomberoforders 
اتمنى تكون الفكره وصلت وان شاء الله خير

----------


## a7med920

> مستر دولار هذا كل ما اريده فى التعديل الجديد لو سمحت بكل بساطه انا عندى خمس انواع من الاهداف لكل من الباى والسيل ليميت والباى والسيل ستوب والهدف العام 
> اريد اول اربع اهداف بالدولار وينظر الاكسبيرت للصفقات المتشابهه ويتعامل معها بهدفها فقط يعنى لو طلع السعر وفتح 5 عمليات باى ستوب ينظر فقط للهدف الخاص بالباى ستوب اما اذا فتح عمليه سيل ستتوب مثلا ثم فتح بعدها 3 عمليات باى ستوب واصبح اجمالى الصفقات هو مزيج من البيع والشراء ينظر الى التارجت العام المسمى profit  
> عند تفعيل اكثر من تارجت لا يحدث التعارض الخاص الذى يسبب فتح صفقات غير مرغوبه (مثال انا فى التيست لم احدد ولم افعل صفقات الباى ليميت ومع ذلك بدا يستخدمها )
> بعد اغلاق الصفقات يبدا بمسح الاوردرات ووضعها من جديد فقط اذا كان التارجت عباره عن مزيج من الصفقات (صفقات مختلفه باى مع سيل )
> اذا اغلق الاكسبيرت على تارجت من نوع واحد مثال اغلق على صفقات جميعها من نوع شراء فقط يرحل صفقات البيع مع اتجاه السعر ويعوض الكونتر ما تم استهلاكه من صفقات الشراء مثال انا استخدمت 5 صفقات شراء حتى الان فقط وعدد الصفقات كان 20 اذن تبقى 15 صفقه معلقه اذن يقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع 5 صفقات جديده فوق اخر صفقه معلثه ليصبح الاجمالى 20 مره اخرى  
> اما بالنسبه لصفقات البيع المعلق التى مازالت عددها 20 ولم استخدم منهم شيئ يترحلوا ليكونوا على مسافه متساويه من السعر الجديد(سعر اغلاق الصفقات الخاصه بالشراء) 
> ان امكن اخى الغالى وضع متغير تروو وفولس بالنسبه للتارجت ان كان ترو مثلا وكتبت فى التارجت 20 يكون العدد نقاط اما اذا كان فولس وكتبت فى التارجت 20 يكون هذا العدد يدل على دولار 
> تقبل تحيتى وشكرا مقدما وتعبك واضح بالمنتدى 
> يارب تكون الفكره وضحت وان شاء الله يكون تعديل سهل 
> بهذه التعديلات نكون قد وصلنا لاكسبيرت يعمل فقط مع الاتجاه

  

> مستر دولار 
> السلام عليكم  
> اسف جدا لكثره الطلبات ولكنها بسبب كثره التجارب 
> المتغير الجبار DeletOrdersAfterProfit 
> هنا اللغز فبقائه فولس يضعنا امام المارجين بسهوله لانه بيترك مكانه صفقه ليميت سواء باى او سيل حسب الاتجاه 
> اما بقاؤه ترو فيجعلنا امام لغز اكبر حيث يقوم بمسح جميع الاوردرات بعد تحقق الهدف ويفسد الخطه  
> كل ما اريده ان يكون عدد الاوردرات فوق يساوى عدد الاوردرات تحت على مسافه متساويه بغض النظر عن هذا المتغير لو كان فولس يفضل جميع الاوردرات لا تمسح ولا يضع مكان ما استنفذ منها سيل ليميت او باى ليميت لتحرك السعر وفقط يبقى على عدد الاوردرات ثااااابت مثال انا استهلكت 3 سيل ستوب من اسفل يكون التارجت الخاص بالسيل ستوب بالدولار لكل صفقات السيل ستوب فاذا اصاب الهدف كل ما عليه هو ان يعمل شيفت او ترحيل للصفقات الباى من اعلى الى اسفل نفس النسبه التى كانت عليه عند تشغيل الاكسبيرت وبنفس العدد  
> فاذا فتح عدد 3 باى مثلا ثم نزل الى الاسفل وفتح صفقات سيل ينظر الى التارجت العام المسمى بروفيت لانه فى هذه الحاله لدينا مزيج من الصفقات باى وسيل واول ما يتم تحقيق الهدف يبدا يمسح الصفقات المتبقية ويبدا من جديد او يعمل ترحيل للباقى ويكملهم الى المتغير nomberoforders 
> اتمنى تكون الفكره وصلت وان شاء الله خير

 للرفع بارك الله فيكم

----------


## MR.dollar

سأضيف جميع إقتراحات الأعضاء في النسخه القادمه فقط الصبر قليلا فالموضوع ليس بهذه السهوله بالإضافه أن ليس هذا الإكسبرت الوحيد الذي أعمل عليه

----------


## a7med920

> سأضيف جميع إقتراحات الأعضاء في النسخه القادمه فقط الصبر قليلا فالموضوع ليس بهذه السهوله بالإضافه أن ليس هذا الإكسبرت الوحيد الذي أعمل عليه

 ربنا يبارك فيك وكان الله فى عونك مادمت فى عون الناس وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد وانا شخصيا بانتظارك

----------


## نور تيناوي

مستر دولار الغالي لاحظت من خلال الاطلاع على الموضوع عدم وجود امكانية وضع ستوب لوز للاوامر المعلقة وكذلك تحديد الحد الاقصى للسبريد وهو مهم جدا خاصة في فترات الاخبار والفترة الاسيوية  
                                                                                     مع الشكر الكبير لهذه الجهود العبقرية

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر دولار الغالي لاحظت من خلال الاطلاع على الموضوع عدم وجود امكانية وضع ستوب لوز للاوامر المعلقة وكذلك تحديد الحد الاقصى للسبريد وهو مهم جدا خاصة في فترات الاخبار والفترة الاسيوية  
>                                                                                      مع الشكر الكبير لهذه الجهود العبقرية

 بالنسبه للأستوب لوز فيمكنك تحديده من خصائص الإكسبرت عن طريق المتغيرات BuyLimitSL و BuyStopSL و SellStopSL و SellLimitSL 
أما أقصى عدد للإسبريد سنضيفه بإذن الله في النسخه القادمه

----------


## نور تيناوي

السيد مستر دولار لقد جربت الاكسبيرت وقد عمل بشكل جيد ولكن حالما غيرت فيه بعض الاعدادت أصبح يعطيني أخذ الأوامر بشكل يدوي فما هو السبب في ذلك علما أنني أعدت المحاولة عدة مرات وكانت النتيجة ذاتها .أرفق لك الاعدادات وأرجوا اخباري
مستر دولار عن الخطأ لانه بالفعل البرنامج رائع وأنت عبقري سيدي. 
 extern bool  UseHourTrade = false;        
 extern int  FromHourTrade = 0;            
 extern int  ToHourTrade = 23  
 extern bool AddOrdersAfterClose=true;
 extern string S1="BuyStop Orders Settings ";
 extern bool OpenBuyStopOrders=true;
  extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS=0;
 extern int DistanceBetweenBuyS=5;
 extern int BuyStopTakeProfit=10;
 extern int BuyStopSL=100;
 extern string S2="BuyLimit Orders Settings";
 extern bool OpenBuyLimitOrders=true;
  extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceBL=0;
extern int DistanceBetweenBuyL=5;
 extern int BuyLimitTakeProfit=10;
 extern int BuyLimitSL=100;
 extern string S3="SellStop Orders Settings";
 extern bool OpenSellStopOrders=true;
  extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceSS=0;
 extern int DistanceBetweenSellS=5;
 extern int SellStopTakeProfit=10;
 extern int SellStopSL=100;
 extern string S4="SellLimit Orders Settings";
 extern bool OpenSellLimitOrders=true;
  extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceSL=0;
 extern int DistanceBetweenSellL=5;
 extern int SellLimitTakeProfit=10;
 extern int SellLimitSL=100;
extern string S5=" Lots Multiplier ";
 extern bool UseMultiplier=false;
 extern bool X_Multiplier=false;
 extern double Multiplier=1;
 extern double FirstLot=0.1;
 extern int NumberOfOrders=50;
 extern string S6=" Order Open Time/Price Settings ";
  extern bool HighLowCandle=false;
 extern bool OpenAtChoosenHour=false;
 extern int Hour_=12;
 extern double StartPrice=0;
 extern int Gap=3; 
 extern bool OnlyOnce=false;
 extern string S7=" Close and Delete Orders ";
 extern bool FridayOpenOrdersFilter=true;
 extern bool FridayDeleteOrders=false;
 extern bool FridayCloseOrders=false;
 extern int _Hour=20;
 extern bool CloseOrdersAfterProfit=false;
 extern bool DeleteOrdersAfterProfit=false;
 extern int Profit=0;
extern string S8=" Order Management"; 
extern int TrailingStop=0;
extern int TrailingStep=0;  
 bool enter;
  double point;double Price;
 int digits;int i,Q,Qq;
 extern int MagicNumber=2533; 
 int MagicNumberS,MagicNumberB;

----------


## MR.dollar

> السيد مستر دولار لقد جربت الاكسبيرت وقد عمل بشكل جيد ولكن حالما غيرت فيه بعض الاعدادت أصبح يعطيني أخذ الأوامر بشكل يدوي فما هو السبب في ذلك علما أنني أعدت المحاولة عدة مرات وكانت النتيجة ذاتها .أرفق لك الاعدادات وأرجوا اخباري
> مستر دولار عن الخطأ لانه بالفعل البرنامج رائع وأنت عبقري سيدي. 
>  extern bool  UseHourTrade = false;        
>  extern int  FromHourTrade = 0;            
>  extern int  ToHourTrade = 23  
>  extern bool AddOrdersAfterClose=true;
>  extern string S1="BuyStop Orders Settings ";
>  extern bool OpenBuyStopOrders=true;
>   extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS=0;
> ...

 السبب ليس من إعدادات الإكسبرت ولكن عند تفعيل الإكسبرت على الشارت تأكد من أنك أزلت علامة الصح من خيار Ask manual confirmation وسوف يعمل بدون مشاكل

----------


## نور تيناوي

شكرا ً جزيلا مستر دولار يا غالي وقد عمل الاكسبيرت بشكل مزهل ولكن هناك ملاحظة غريبة أنه يضع أوامر معلقة عند أخذ الربح وفي نفس النقطة ولكن لعدة مرات ولكن من الفترض أن يضع فقط الأمر الذي حقق عنده الأمر سواء بيع أو شراء فمثلا وضع لي 9 أوامر بيع على نفس السعر وكأني أخذت 9 أضعاف اللوت هل هناك من خطأ أرفقت لك ملف الاكسبيرت وأنا آسف لكثرة الاسئلة ولكن لا بد من الوصول الى أقصى امكانية للاكسبيرت وأفضل أداء ولك الشكر الجزيل على جهودك المباركة.

----------


## MR.dollar

> شكرا ً جزيلا مستر دولار يا غالي وقد عمل الاكسبيرت بشكل مزهل ولكن هناك ملاحظة غريبة أنه يضع أوامر معلقة عند أخذ الربح وفي نفس النقطة ولكن لعدة مرات ولكن من الفترض أن يضع فقط الأمر الذي حقق عنده الأمر سواء بيع أو شراء فمثلا وضع لي 9 أوامر بيع على نفس السعر وكأني أخذت 9 أضعاف اللوت هل هناك من خطأ أرفقت لك ملف الاكسبيرت وأنا آسف لكثرة الاسئلة ولكن لا بد من الوصول الى أقصى امكانية للاكسبيرت وأفضل أداء ولك الشكر الجزيل على جهودك المباركة.

 راجع المشاركه رقم 115 وسوف تعرف سبب المشكله والحل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9636...ml#post1713706

----------


## نور تيناوي

> راجع المشاركه رقم 115 وسوف تعرف سبب المشكله والحل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9636...ml#post1713706

 مستر دولار شكرا لك ولكن في الحقيقة أنا جعلت المضاعفات فولس والرصيد عندي كبير
هو 25000 دولار على الديمو ولكن حسب متابعتي وجدت أن الخطأ يكمن في أن الاكسبيرت يضع الأمر المعلق عند السعر الذي تم عنده الربح مرة واحدة ثم يضعه عدة مرات كلما عاد السعر الى نفس النقطة مرة أخرى وكأنه يفهم من اعدادات البرنامج أن يعيد الأمر عند هذه النقطة كلما زارها السعر والدليل أنه مر يضع الامر مرتين ومرة ثلاث وفي أحدى المرات وصل الى 15 مرة يرجى مراجعة البرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر وأكرر أسفي على كثرة الأسئلة.

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر دولار شكرا لك ولكن في الحقيقة أنا جعلت المضاعفات فولس والرصيد عندي كبير
> هو 25000 دولار على الديمو ولكن حسب متابعتي وجدت أن الخطأ يكمن في أن الاكسبيرت يضع الأمر المعلق عند السعر الذي تم عنده الربح مرة واحدة ثم يضعه عدة مرات كلما عاد السعر الى نفس النقطة مرة أخرى وكأنه يفهم من اعدادات البرنامج أن يعيد الأمر عند هذه النقطة كلما زارها السعر والدليل أنه مر يضع الامر مرتين ومرة ثلاث وفي أحدى المرات وصل الى 15 مرة يرجى مراجعة البرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر وأكرر أسفي على كثرة الأسئلة.

 كم جعلت عدد الأوامر المعلقة التي يضعها في أول مره 
تأكد من أنك بمجرد تفعيل الإكسبرت قام بوضع جميع الأوامر بشكل صحيح وأرفق صوره من الجورنال في حال ظهور خطأ

----------


## msasb

اخوي مستر دولر 
شكرا لك على جهودك المثمرة 
بغيت الاصدار الاخير لها وكيف اعمل باك تيست لأني كل ما اعمل يعلق علي البرنامج

----------


## MR.dollar

> اخوي مستر دولر 
> شكرا لك على جهودك المثمرة 
> بغيت الاصدار الاخير لها وكيف اعمل باك تيست لأني كل ما اعمل يعلق علي البرنامج

 سوف تجد الإصدار الأخير في الصفحه الأولى 
بالنسبة لعمل الباك تست تأكد من إعدادات الإكسبرت وحاول تقليل عدد الأوامر المعلقه تأكد من أنك قمت بتحديث الميتاتريدر لآخر إصدار وقم بحذفه وإعادة تنصيبه

----------


## ATD

السلام عليكم
مساء الخير اخي الكريم
اخي اعرف انك مشغول كثير
ولكن احببت ان استفسر عن النسخة الاخيرة.
هل اكتملت او لا؟؟
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## mustafa26

انا كنت اتمنا ان تكون الاضافات على النحو التالي 
1- باي ستوب : 
*عدد الاوامر
*المسافه بين الاوامر
*حجم العقد
* متى بدأ فتح الاوامر بعد كم نقطه زي مثلا بعد 20 نقطه يبدأ
* الهدف
* الاستوب
*يفتح مضاعفات او اوامر بنفس العقود حسب الطلب 
2 - باي لميت: 
*عدد الاوامر
*المسافه بين الاوامر
*حجم العقد
* متى بدأ فتح الاوامر بعد كم نقطه زي مثلا بعد 20 نقطه يبدأ
* الهدف
* الاستوب
*يفتح مضاعفات او اوامر بنفس العقود حسب الطلب 
3- سل ستوب : 
*عدد الاوامر
*المسافه بين الاوامر
*حجم العقد
* متى بدأ فتح الاوامر بعد كم نقطه زي مثلا بعد 20 نقطه يبدأ
* الهدف
* الاستوب
*يفتح مضاعفات او اوامر بنفس العقود حسب الطلب 
4-سل ليمت : 
*عدد الاوامر
*المسافه بين الاوامر
*حجم العقد
* متى بدأ فتح الاوامر بعد كم نقطه زي مثلا بعد 20 نقطه يبدأ
* الهدف
* الاستوب
*يفتح مضاعفات او اوامر بنفس العقود حسب الطلب 
يعني كل امر فيه الخيارات هاذي

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم
> مساء الخير اخي الكريم
> اخي اعرف انك مشغول كثير
> ولكن احببت ان استفسر عن النسخة الاخيرة.
> هل اكتملت او لا؟؟
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء

 
الإكسبرت حاليا في نسخته الأخيره حسب ما تم شرحه وسيعمل بدون أخطاء أما بالنسبه للإضافات التي ذكرها الاعضاء فسأضيفها بإذن الله قريبا

----------


## نور تيناوي

أخي مستر دولار أرجو أن لاأكون بطلبي هذا أخالف قوانين المنتدى ولكن هذا الاكسبيرت هو من صنع يدك والأفضل أن أوجه الطلب لك بتعديل على ما أعتقد أنه بسيط على هذا الاكسبيرت الأكثر من رائع والشكر لك على جهودك الجبارة.
التعديل هو أنني أضع أوامر معلقة فقط من نوع buy stop , sell stop وذلك أعلى السعر شراء وأدنى السعر بيع  ولكن أريد من الاكسبيرت عند تحقيق صفقة البيع وضع أمر معلق شراء بدلا من البيع لأن السعر أصبح أسفل الطلب والعكس عند تحقيق أمر الشراء
وذلك لأن الاكسبيرت حاليا يضع أمر من نفس النوع وهذا ما يفسد الاسترتيجية المطلوبة.
ولك جزيل الشكر على التعاون الكبير ورحابة صدرك.

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار 
اود الاستئذان منك بصفتك صاحب الموضوع 
هل يمكن ان انقل الاكسبيرت الى المنتديات الاجنبيه ربما نصل معهم الى اعدادات ام لا 
طبعا لك حريه السماح لى بذلك او  لا  وودت ان ااخذ موافقتك اولا
شكرا لك

----------


## MR.dollar

> أخي مستر دولار أرجو أن لاأكون بطلبي هذا أخالف قوانين المنتدى ولكن هذا الاكسبيرت هو من صنع يدك والأفضل أن أوجه الطلب لك بتعديل على ما أعتقد أنه بسيط على هذا الاكسبيرت الأكثر من رائع والشكر لك على جهودك الجبارة.
> التعديل هو أنني أضع أوامر معلقة فقط من نوع buy stop , sell stop وذلك أعلى السعر شراء وأدنى السعر بيع  ولكن أريد من الاكسبيرت عند تحقيق صفقة البيع وضع أمر معلق شراء بدلا من البيع لأن السعر أصبح أسفل الطلب والعكس عند تحقيق أمر الشراء
> وذلك لأن الاكسبيرت حاليا يضع أمر من نفس النوع وهذا ما يفسد الاسترتيجية المطلوبة.
> ولك جزيل الشكر على التعاون الكبير ورحابة صدرك.

 بالتأكيد أرحب بأي أفكار جديده لكن ما هي فكرتك في هذا التعديل أو المبدأ الذي إعتمدت عليه حتى نعلم إذا كان ذو فائده أو لا    

> مستر دولار 
> اود الاستئذان منك بصفتك صاحب الموضوع 
> هل يمكن ان انقل الاكسبيرت الى المنتديات الاجنبيه ربما نصل معهم الى  اعدادات ام لا 
> طبعا لك حريه السماح لى بذلك او  لا  وودت ان ااخذ موافقتك اولا
> شكرا لك

 إن أردت رأيي فالأفضل أن نحاول معا في هذا الموضوع ولدينا أفكار وعقول يمكن أن نصل بها إلى طريق ناجح بإذن الله ولكن العيب الوحيد فينا هو الكسل والرغبة دائما في الحصول على الشيء جاهز لكن بالتأكيد لا أمانع بنقل الإكسبرت إلى أي منتدى آخر ما دام فيه فائده للجميع

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار 
ربنا يبارك فيك لكن انت عارف ماهو مقدار التعب وبجد توقف عقلى عن التفكير من كثره القراءة والتجربه فى الاكسبيرتات 
احب دائما العمل الجماعى فهنا قليل منا ما يعمل وحتى ان عملوا فقليلا ما يكون منهم المتحدون 
الفكره فى اننا يمكن ان نجد فكره يمكن ان تكون مبهمه بالنسبه لنا نأخذها ونطورها يمكن تكون فعلا الافادة للجميع 
على كل حال ان شاء الله نجد مانردي سواء هنا او فى اى مكان كى يستفيد الجميع

----------


## a7med920

> أخي مستر دولار أرجو أن لاأكون بطلبي هذا أخالف قوانين المنتدى ولكن هذا الاكسبيرت هو من صنع يدك والأفضل أن أوجه الطلب لك بتعديل على ما أعتقد أنه بسيط على هذا الاكسبيرت الأكثر من رائع والشكر لك على جهودك الجبارة.
> التعديل هو أنني أضع أوامر معلقة فقط من نوع buy stop , sell stop وذلك أعلى السعر شراء وأدنى السعر بيع  ولكن أريد من الاكسبيرت عند تحقيق صفقة البيع وضع أمر معلق شراء بدلا من البيع لأن السعر أصبح أسفل الطلب والعكس عند تحقيق أمر الشراء
> وذلك لأن الاكسبيرت حاليا يضع أمر من نفس النوع وهذا ما يفسد الاسترتيجية المطلوبة.
> ولك جزيل الشكر على التعاون الكبير ورحابة صدرك.

 فهمت قصدك وهذا ما طلبته انا ايضا من قبل  
ببساطه مستر دولار لو الاكسبيرت فاتح صفقات شراء لفوق عند فتحها بيترك مكانها صفقات شراء ايضا بعد ما يفوت المكان ويطلع لكن لو ترك مكانه صفقات بيع فهذا يذيد من احتماليه المكسب لان لو السعر طلع اكثر لن تتفعل صفقات البيع اما لو نزل مره اخرى يجد صفقه بيع فيكون مع الترند  
ولكن من رأيى انه ممكن يرجع السعر مره اخرى يفتح البيع ويطلع تانى فى حاله التذبذب وهذا يجعل النظريه بغير قيمه خاصه فى وقت الاخبار 
فين الاخ تيك بوينت لعله بخير :Hands:

----------


## نور تيناوي

> بالتأكيد أرحب بأي أفكار جديده لكن ما هي فكرتك في هذا التعديل أو المبدأ الذي إعتمدت عليه حتى نعلم إذا كان ذو فائده أو لا    
> إن أردت رأيي فالأفضل أن نحاول معا في هذا الموضوع ولدينا أفكار وعقول يمكن أن نصل بها إلى طريق ناجح بإذن الله ولكن العيب الوحيد فينا هو الكسل والرغبة دائما في الحصول على الشيء جاهز لكن بالتأكيد لا أمانع بنقل الإكسبرت إلى أي منتدى آخر ما دام فيه فائده للجميع

 الفكرة ببساطة تعتمد على أن السعر عندما يحقق صفقة شراء من الممكن أن يعود الى نفس النقطة ولكن بحركة عكسية وبالتالي سيحقق صفقة بيع وذلك عند تذبذب السوق ولكن هذه الطريقة من حسناتها أنها تحمي الربح خلال الأخبار والرالي لأنها تأخذ صفقات من نفس النوع وبنفس اتجاه رحيل السعر صحيح أنك ستقول لي أن هناك صفقة معاكسة رحلت مع السعر ولكن لاحظ أن الأرباح في الاتجاه الأخر مساوية للخسائر وهذا يعني هيدج من نوع آخر أثناء الرالي وسفر السعر ثم تعود الأرباح عند تذبذب السوق مرة أخرى وأنا جربت هذه الطريقة وهي رابحة ولكن من الصعوبة ملاحقة السعر على مدى 24 ساعة وهنا يأتي أهمية الاكسبيرت وأرجو التعديل وسنقوم سوية بتجربة هذه الطريقة وان كان فيها أخطاء سنستفيد من رأي الأعضاء وسيكون العمل بطريقة جماعية ان أردت لكن أرجو أن تقوم بتعديل الاكسبيرت على هذا النحو وأكون لك من الشاكرين.

----------


## عاشق الهيدج

> الفكرة ببساطة تعتمد على أن السعر عندما يحقق صفقة شراء من الممكن أن يعود الى نفس النقطة ولكن بحركة عكسية وبالتالي سيحقق صفقة بيع وذلك عند تذبذب السوق ولكن هذه الطريقة من حسناتها أنها تحمي الربح خلال الأخبار والرالي لأنها تأخذ صفقات من نفس النوع وبنفس اتجاه رحيل السعر صحيح أنك ستقول لي أن هناك صفقة معاكسة رحلت مع السعر ولكن لاحظ أن الأرباح في الاتجاه الأخر مساوية للخسائر وهذا يعني هيدج من نوع آخر أثناء الرالي وسفر السعر ثم تعود الأرباح عند تذبذب السوق مرة أخرى وأنا جربت هذه الطريقة وهي رابحة ولكن من الصعوبة ملاحقة السعر على مدى 24 ساعة وهنا يأتي أهمية الاكسبيرت وأرجو التعديل وسنقوم سوية بتجربة هذه الطريقة وان كان فيها أخطاء سنستفيد من رأي الأعضاء وسيكون العمل بطريقة جماعية ان أردت لكن أرجو أن تقوم بتعديل الاكسبيرت على هذا النحو وأكون لك من الشاكرين.

 أنا أضم صوتي للأخ نور وباقي الأخوة وبالفعل يا شباب هذه الطريقة الصحيحة التي كنت أرغب بصنع اكسبيرت لها وهي المعنى الحقيقي للهيدج (الحفاظ على الأرباح أثناء المخاطر) وهي طريقة بعيدة جدا عن المارجن كول المخيف وأنا شخصيا عملت باك تيست يدوي لمدة 6 أشهر مضت وكانت الأرباح مذهلة تصل الى 11000 نقطة وأرجو من السيد مستر دولار المحترم أن يساعدنا في هذا الاكسبيرت فأنا لا أدري لماذا الشباب أصابهم الملل سريعا من هذا الموضوع مع أنه في غاية الأهمية وأرى أننا نسير في الاتجاه الصحيح . أكرر رجائي لمستر دولار أن يساعدنا وكذلك لباقي الأعضاء اذا كان هناك من يمتلك القدرة على جعل الاكسبيرت يعمل على هذه الطريقة.

----------


## نور تيناوي

شكرا ً للسيد عاشق الهيدج على ضم صوته ولقد لاحظت بعض الأخوة تطرح الطريقة في مواضيع أخرى وأظن أنه بدأ الأهتمام به بشكل جدي .يرجى من مستر دولار أن يهتم معنا ويسعفنا بالتعديل البسيط للأكسبيرت ليتم تجربة الطريقة بشكل جدي من الأخوة .نحن نأسف يا مستر دولار على كترة طلباتنا ولكن ربما نصل الى حل يستفيد منه الجميع.

----------


## MR.dollar

> شكرا ً للسيد عاشق الهيدج على ضم صوته ولقد لاحظت بعض الأخوة تطرح الطريقة في مواضيع أخرى وأظن أنه بدأ الأهتمام به بشكل جدي .يرجى من مستر دولار أن يهتم معنا ويسعفنا بالتعديل البسيط للأكسبيرت ليتم تجربة الطريقة بشكل جدي من الأخوة .نحن نأسف يا مستر دولار على كترة طلباتنا ولكن ربما نصل الى حل يستفيد منه الجميع.

 
في أقرب وقت سيكون التعديل جاهز بإذن الله

----------


## نور تيناوي

شكرا لك مستر دولار ونحن بانتظار التعديل بفارغ الصبر.

----------


## عاشق الهيدج

وأنا معك السيد نور من المنتظرين للمستر دولار والشكرين له سلفا ً

----------


## نور تيناوي

أنا أعرف أن مستر دولار مشغول ولكن عندي أمل أنه سيتحفنا بالتعديل قريبا جدا .

----------


## نور تيناوي

أرجو أن لا تكون نسيت الطلب مستر دولار.........

----------


## نور تيناوي

ستر دولار أين أنت وأين الشباب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MR.dollar

تم تعديل الإكسبرت 
سوف يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع أمر بيع بدلا من أمر الشراء بعد إغلاق أمر الشراء وأيضا والعكس صحيح 
أرجو تجربة الإكسبرت وإخبارنا بالنتائج والتأكد من خانة الجورنال وعدم وجود أخطاء بها 
وأيضا التأكد من أن عدد الأوامر التي وضعتها يسمح الإكسبرت بها

----------


## الغلبان

> تم تعديل الإكسبرت 
> سوف يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع أمر بيع بدلا من أمر الشراء بعد إغلاق أمر الشراء وأيضا والعكس صحيح 
> أرجو تجربة الإكسبرت وإخبارنا بالنتائج والتأكد من خانة الجورنال وعدم وجود أخطاء بها 
> وأيضا التأكد من أن عدد الأوامر التي وضعتها يسمح الإكسبرت بها

 على السريع ... رسالة خطأ في الجورنال ..

----------


## a7med920

اشكرك يا مستر دولار وربنا يبارك فيك جارى التجربه  
بالنسبه للنسه نعتمدها الاصدار رقم كام منعا للغبطة؟

----------


## ATD

> شكرا اخي على التوضيح الان اتضحت لي الصورة جيدا
> انا كنت اعتقد بان التوقيت من 0 الى 23 يعني فتح الصفقات عند الساعة 0 و اغلاق جميع الصفقات عند ما تأتي الساعة 23. 
> اخي MR.dollar
> هل بامكانك اظافة خاصية اغلاق جميع الصفقات المفعلة والمعلقة عند وقت معين؟؟ 
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لما تقدمه لاخوانك ولما تقوم به من مجهود كبير.
> تحياتي

  السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
اخي MR.dollar
هل بامكانك اظافة خاصية اغلاق جميع الصفقات المفعلة والمعلقة عند وقت معين؟؟ 
ماذا عن هذه الخاصية ؟؟ هل بامكانك توفيرها ولك جزيل الشكر 
تحياتي

----------


## a7med920

تمت التجربه اخ اسامه  
للاسف هناك خطا الله اعلم من ايه  
الاعدادات كما هى اخدتها من ملف الاعدادات المسبق اعداداه على النسخه القديمه ومرفق الايضاح هناك عمليتين سيل ليميت تمت فى النسخه القديمة من المفترض ان يكون باى ستوب لم يتم تنفيذهم مرفق صورتين للايضاح

----------


## Ahmed Shihab

ماشاء الله أخى مستر دولار

----------


## عاشق الهيدج

شكرا جزيلا لك مستر دولار ولكن بعد تجربة الاكسبيرت على الديمو لم يقم بأية أوامر بعد تحقق الصفقات لا ليميت ولا ستوب ولا أي حاجة.

----------


## MR.dollar

> تمت التجربه اخ اسامه  
> للاسف هناك خطا الله اعلم من ايه  
> الاعدادات كما هى اخدتها من ملف الاعدادات المسبق اعداداه على النسخه القديمه ومرفق الايضاح هناك عمليتين سيل ليميت تمت فى النسخه القديمة من المفترض ان يكون باى ستوب لم يتم تنفيذهم مرفق صورتين للايضاح

  

> شكرا جزيلا لك مستر دولار ولكن بعد تجربة الاكسبيرت على  الديمو لم يقم بأية أوامر بعد تحقق الصفقات لا ليميت ولا ستوب ولا أي حاجة.

 أرفق صوره للأخطاء التي تظهر في الجورنال وصوره من الإعدادات التي قمت بإستخدامها

----------


## sea_star_1987

اهلا ياشباب كيف حالكم
يارب تكونوا كلكم بصحة وعافية وصفقاتكم خضرا ان شاء الله  :Big Grin:  
فى البداية كل الشكر والتقدير لمستر دولار لمجهوده العظيم
وباذن الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
لن اطيل عليكم وهذه الاعدادات توصلت لها بفضل الله باسرع وقت منذ 10 دقائق  :Big Grin:  بدون خسارة واحدة  :AA:  فى الباك تيست  :013:  :013:  :013:  
الاصدار الاخير للاكسبيرت V.4.1
 اليورو دولار 
وملف السيت فى المرفقات
وارجوكم ارجوكم  :Hands:  من يتوصل لباقى العملات يرفق لنا الاعدادات التى توصل لها 
ورجاء اخر  :Hands:  تجربة الاكسبيرت ديمو وارفاق النتائج
واخيرا الدعاء لى ولوالدى بالرحمة دنيا واخرة   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## MR.dollar

> اهلا ياشباب كيف حالكم
> يارب تكونوا كلكم بصحة وعافية وصفقاتكم خضرا ان شاء الله  
> فى البداية كل الشكر والتقدير لمستر دولار لمجهوده العظيم
> وباذن الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
> لن اطيل عليكم وهذه الاعدادات توصلت لها بفضل الله باسرع وقت منذ 10 دقائق  بدون خسارة واحدة  فى الباك تيست  
> الاصدار الاخير للاكسبيرت V.4.1
>  اليورو دولار 
> وملف السيت فى المرفقات
> وارجوكم ارجوكم  من يتوصل لباقى العملات يرفق لنا الاعدادات التى توصل لها 
> ...

 بارك الله فيك جاري الإطلاع على الإعدادات والمتابعه ومنتظرين باقي التجارب من الإخوه

----------


## عاشق الهيدج

#property link      "[email protected]"  
 extern bool  UseHourTrade = false;        
 extern int  FromHourTrade = 0;            
 extern int  ToHourTrade = 23;  
 extern bool AddOrdersAfterClose=true;
 extern string S1="BuyStop Orders Settings ";
 extern bool OpenBuyStopOrders=true;
  extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS=0;
 extern int DistanceBetweenBuyS=25;
 extern int BuyStopTakeProfit=25;
 extern int BuyStopSL=225;
 extern string S2="BuyLimit Orders Settings";
 extern bool OpenBuyLimitOrders=false;
  extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceBL=0;
extern int DistanceBetweenBuyL=0;
 extern int BuyLimitTakeProfit=0;
 extern int BuyLimitSL=0;
 extern string S3="SellStop Orders Settings";
 extern bool OpenSellStopOrders=true;
  extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceSS=0;
 extern int DistanceBetweenSellS=25;
 extern int SellStopTakeProfit=25;
 extern int SellStopSL=225;
 extern string S4="SellLimit Orders Settings";
 extern bool OpenSellLimitOrders=false;
  extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceSL=0;
 extern int DistanceBetweenSellL=0;
 extern int SellLimitTakeProfit=0;
 extern int SellLimitSL=0;
extern string S5=" Lots Multiplier ";
 extern bool UseMultiplier=false;
 extern bool X_Multiplier=false;
 extern double Multiplier=1;
 extern double FirstLot=0.1;
 extern int NumberOfOrders=20;
 extern string S6=" Order Open Time/Price Settings ";
  extern bool HighLowCandle=false;
 extern bool OpenAtChoosenHour=false;
 extern int Hour_=12;
 extern double StartPrice=0;
 extern int Gap=3; 
 extern bool OnlyOnce=false;
 extern string S7=" Close and Delete Orders ";
 extern bool FridayOpenOrdersFilter=true;
 extern bool FridayDeleteOrders=false;
 extern bool FridayCloseOrders=false;
 extern int _Hour=20;
 extern bool CloseOrdersAfterProfit=true;
 extern bool DeleteOrdersAfterProfit=true;
 extern int Profit=200;
extern string S8=" Order Management"; 
extern int TrailingStop=0;
extern int TrailingStep=0;  
 bool enter;
  double point;double Price;
 int digits;int i,Q,Qq;
 extern int MagicNumber=2533; 
 int MagicNumberS,MagicNumberB;                            
 int init()
{
MagicNumberS=MagicNumber+1;
MagicNumberB=MagicNumber+2;
  if(OpenBuyStopOrders&&OpenBuyLimitOrders){Q=2;}
  else if((OpenBuyStopOrders&&OpenBuyLimitOrders==false)|  |
    (OpenBuyStopOrders==false&&OpenBuyLimitOrders)){Q=  1;}
  else{Q=0;}
  if(OpenSellStopOrders&&OpenSellLimitOrders){Qq=2;}
  else if((OpenSellStopOrders&&OpenSellLimitOrders==false  )||
    (OpenSellStopOrders==false&&OpenSellLimitOrders)){  Qq=1;}
  else{Qq=0;}
  enter=true;
    if(Digits<4)
   {
      point=0.01;
      digits=2;
   }
   else
هذه هي الاعدادت ولم يقم الاكسبيرت بأي صفقة بعد تحقيق الهدف

----------


## عاشق الهيدج

أرجو  مستر دولار اعادة الاهتمام بالموضوع ومراجعة الخطأ في الااكسبيرت .

----------


## MR.dollar

> #property link      "[email protected]"  
>  extern bool  UseHourTrade = false;        
>  extern int  FromHourTrade = 0;            
>  extern int  ToHourTrade = 23;  
>  extern bool AddOrdersAfterClose=true;
>  extern string S1="BuyStop Orders Settings ";
>  extern bool OpenBuyStopOrders=true;
>   extern int DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS=0;
>  extern int DistanceBetweenBuyS=25;
> ...

  

> أرجو  مستر دولار اعادة الاهتمام بالموضوع  ومراجعة الخطأ في الااكسبيرت .

 بالنسبه لإعدادات الإكسبرت التي تستخدمها فهي سليمة ولا يوجد بها مشكله 
إذا راجعت مشاركتي الأخيره فسوف تلاحظ أني طلبت منك إرفاق صوره لخانة الجورنال حتى نعلم سبب الخطأ 
ربما المشكله في أنك لم تسمح بخاصية فتح الصفقات أو أي سبب آخر لن نعرفه إلا إذا عرفنا ما هو الخطأ الذي يظهر عندك

----------


## a7med920

يامستر دولار 
كل الرجاء لو سمحت اريد النسخه الاخيره من الاكسبيرت ان يضع امر معلق عكس ما كان موجود  
مثال فى الصوره السابقه تحقق اول امر شراء وبعدها بقليل تحقق الهدف لاحظ السعر نززل مره اخرى للمكان القديم ولكن للاسف لم يجد اوردر  عكس ما كان موجود يعنى اوردر بيع  لانه لم يضعه حتى المتغير المسمى بــ AddOrdersAfter Profit  لا يتفعل الا اذا اغلق جميع الصفقات المفتوحه على بروفيت معين دون النظر الى صفقه صفقه  
ياريت التعديل دا وان شاء الله خير فى هذا الاكسبيرت

----------


## جلال العراقي

حياك الله 
وبارك الله في عملك وجزيت خير الجزاء
وشكرا على اهتمام

----------


## MR.dollar

> يامستر دولار 
> كل الرجاء لو سمحت اريد النسخه الاخيره من الاكسبيرت ان يضع امر معلق عكس ما كان موجود  
> مثال فى الصوره السابقه تحقق اول امر شراء وبعدها بقليل تحقق الهدف لاحظ السعر نززل مره اخرى للمكان القديم ولكن للاسف لم يجد اوردر  عكس ما كان موجود يعنى اوردر بيع  لانه لم يضعه حتى المتغير المسمى بــ AddOrdersAfter Profit  لا يتفعل الا اذا اغلق جميع الصفقات المفتوحه على بروفيت معين دون النظر الى صفقه صفقه  
> ياريت التعديل دا وان شاء الله خير فى هذا الاكسبيرت

 تفضل تم تعديله جربه وتأكد من عدم وجود أخطاء تظهر في الجورنال وإذا ظهر خطأ أرفق صوره للخطأ

----------


## a7med920

> تفضل تم تعديله جربه وتأكد من عدم وجود أخطاء تظهر في الجورنال وإذا ظهر خطأ أرفق صوره للخطأ

 
الشكر كل الشكر لله ثم لك ياغالى والله انت من القوم التى تقضى على ايديهم حوائج الناس 
معلش انا بحب اجتهد قدر المستطاع ومازال هناك امكانيات اريد ان اضيفها وياريت تساعدنى فيها 
اولا عدد اوردرات منفصل لكل نوع من الاوردرات باى وسيل ليميت وباى وسيل ستوب 
لو هناك متغير bool  بحيث لو ترو يكون التارجت والاستوب بالدولار ولو فولس يكون التارجت والاستوب بالنقاط بس خلينا فى المطلوب الاول وهو عدد الاوردرات المنفصل والله المستعان  
جارى تجربه النسخه الاخيره وان شاء الله خير

----------


## a7med920

2010.07.25 19:27:51	2010.01.29 19:27  MR.dollar_Pending Orders EA Reversed Orders V2 EURJPY,M30: OrderSend error 130  
دا كوبى من الجورنال الاكسبيرت بيعمل اوامر وكل حاجه لكن الامر بعد اغلاقه لا يضع امر مكانه عكسى ولا حتى مثله  مرفق صوره الاعداادت 
مرفق اعدادات رقم 1 باستخدام التريلينج ستوب والاعدادات رقم 2 بدون وصوره توضح عدم عمل اوردرات عكسيه ببعد اغلاق الاوردر

----------


## a7med920

اسف مستر دولار  
حبيت بس انوه ان التعديل المطلوب الخاص بعدد الاوردرات يكون على الاصدار رقم 4 العادى وليس اصدار الاوردرات المعكوسة  
كل الود والاحترام لك

----------


## a7med920

حبيت بس انوه عن فكره التعديل الجديد وهو عدد الاوردرات
انا كنت اعمل بنظام المضاعفات الناجح جدا على الرصيد الصغير الذى لا يتحمل اكثر من 6 مضاعفات متتاليه طيب ما الحل اذا حدث رالى سوف استخدم الباى ليميت والسيل لميت نظام المضاعفات ويكون عدد الاوردرات 6 مثلا وبعدها سوف استخدم عدد اوردرات وليكن 20 للباى ستوب والسيل ستوب حتى اضمن انه لا يكون بعدها مضاعفات باى ليميت وسيل ليميت اخرى ويكون الباى ستوب والسيل ستوب على بعد وليكن 6فى المسافه ما بين كل مضاعف منهم وليكن مثلا 120 نقطه وربنا يسهل الفكره ناجحه مانوال ولكن الاكسبيرت لا استطيع السيطره عليها

----------


## a7med920

معلش نسيت اذكر التعديل يكون لعدد الاوردرات وحجم اللوت لو امكن وان لم يمكن التعديل فى حجم اللوت لكل عملي سوف اتغلب عليها بعدد نقاط اقل

----------


## a7med920

لاتنسانى مستر دولار

----------


## a7med920

انتظرك مستر دولار

----------


## MR.dollar

تفضل تم تعديل الإكسبرت 
أضفت إمكانية تحديد حجم لوت لكل نوع من الأوامر
وأيضا إمكانية تحديد عدد الصفقات لكل نوع من الأوامر

----------


## a7med920

> تفضل تم تعديل الإكسبرت 
> أضفت إمكانية تحديد حجم لوت لكل نوع من الأوامر
> وأيضا إمكانية تحديد عدد الصفقات لكل نوع من الأوامر

 
ربنا يبارك فيك والله انا كنت  انتظر هذه المشاركه بفارغ الصبر جارى التجربه ولكن لى ملاحظة ان اللوت  الجديد لا يقبل كسر لانه init  وليس double  ان اردت فضلا لا امرا ان تتفضل بتعديلها لا مانع وسوف اقوم بتعديلها   
جارى التجربه بعد التعديل وشكرا لك اخى ربنا يبارك فيك

----------


## MR.dollar

> ربنا يبارك فيك والله انا كنت  انتظر هذه المشاركه بفارغ الصبر جارى التجربه ولكن لى ملاحظة ان اللوت  الجديد لا يقبل كسر لانه init  وليس double  ان اردت فضلا لا امرا ان تتفضل بتعديلها لا مانع وسوف اقوم بتعديلها   
> جارى التجربه بعد التعديل وشكرا لك اخى ربنا يبارك فيك

 نعم شكرا للتعديل وعفوا للخطأ المطبعي 
تم تعديل الإكسبرت في المشاركه السابقه قم بتحميله مره أخرى

----------


## a7med920

السلام عليكم جميعا 
مستر دولار 
اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
بعد التجربه وجدت شيئ غريب مش عارف الغلط من عندى ام من البرمجه 
الصوره المرفقه والاعدادت مرفقه  
الخطا على سبيل المثال فى عمليات الباى ستوب بدايه العمليات على بعد 70 نقطه من السعر الخالى والمسافه ما بين كل اوردر باى ستوب هى 5 نقاط وكتبت ذلك فى الاعدادات  
الملاحطة انه اول اوردر يوضع فعلا بعد ال 70 نقطه بالاضافة الى  الاسبريد طبعا اما الاوردرات الثانى والثالث ....الخ فلا تكون على بعد 5 نقاط من الاوردر الاول 
نلاحظ فى الصوره الاوردر الاول باى ستوب عند سعر 133.76* المفترض ان يكون السعر للاوردر الذى يليه عند 133.81 ولكن لا يوجد ذلك ما هو السبب هل هناك خطا فى الاعدادات ام البرمجه وكذلك طبعا السيل ستوب  
برجاء الافادة

----------


## mdmforex

السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار من الاخوة الاعضاء  الاكسبرت يعتبر  رقمي  بحت  المفروض التست  لا يعتمد علي الفريم 
لاكن في الباك تست   بيظهر معايا نتايج  مختلفة تماما   حسب الفريم
مع العلم ان الاعدادات   ثابته في كل الحالات  فقط تغير الفريم
لو حد عنده علم  بالفروق  بين الباك تست وانواعه يريت يدلنا  عليها

----------


## mdmforex

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> مستر دولار 
> اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
> بعد التجربه وجدت شيئ غريب مش عارف الغلط من عندى ام من البرمجه 
> الصوره المرفقه والاعدادت مرفقه  
> الخطا على سبيل المثال فى عمليات الباى ستوب بدايه العمليات على بعد 70 نقطه من السعر الخالى والمسافه ما بين كل اوردر باى ستوب هى 5 نقاط وكتبت ذلك فى الاعدادات  
> الملاحطة انه اول اوردر يوضع فعلا بعد ال 70 نقطه بالاضافة الى  الاسبريد طبعا اما الاوردرات الثانى والثالث ....الخ فلا تكون على بعد 5 نقاط من الاوردر الاول 
> نلاحظ فى الصوره الاوردر الاول باى ستوب عند سعر 133.76* المفترض ان يكون السعر للاوردر الذى يليه عند 133.81 ولكن لا يوجد ذلك ما هو السبب هل هناك خطا فى الاعدادات ام البرمجه وكذلك طبعا السيل ستوب  
> برجاء الافادة

 انا  حصل معايا العكس  
العمليات علي  بعد 70 المفروض  والمسافة بعد كده10
اتنفذت ال 10 
اما ال
70 لا
لاحظ الصورة

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار برجاء حل المشكلة 
انا لاحظت ان المشكلة ايضا موجوده فى الاصدار رقم 4 والاصدارر قم 4.1 يعنى كل التيستات والحكم على الاكسبيرت قديما كان خطا

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> مستر دولار 
> اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
> بعد التجربه وجدت شيئ غريب مش عارف الغلط من عندى ام من البرمجه 
> الصوره المرفقه والاعدادت مرفقه  
> الخطا على سبيل المثال فى عمليات الباى ستوب بدايه العمليات على بعد 70 نقطه من السعر الخالى والمسافه ما بين كل اوردر باى ستوب هى 5 نقاط وكتبت ذلك فى الاعدادات  
> الملاحطة انه اول اوردر يوضع فعلا بعد ال 70 نقطه بالاضافة الى  الاسبريد طبعا اما الاوردرات الثانى والثالث ....الخ فلا تكون على بعد 5 نقاط من الاوردر الاول 
> نلاحظ فى الصوره الاوردر الاول باى ستوب عند سعر 133.76* المفترض ان يكون السعر للاوردر الذى يليه عند 133.81 ولكن لا يوجد ذلك ما هو السبب هل هناك خطا فى الاعدادات ام البرمجه وكذلك طبعا السيل ستوب  
> برجاء الافادة

 أرفق صوره من الإعدادات التي إستخدمتها

----------


## a7med920

الاعدادات موجوده فى المشاركه  
ومرفقه هنا مره اخرى

----------


## MR.dollar

> الاعدادات موجوده فى المشاركه  
> ومرفقه هنا مره اخرى

 صوره يا أخي الكريم وليس الإعدادات نفسها بارك الله فيك حتى يسهل مقارنتها

----------


## a7med920

السلام عليكم 
والله انا مش فاهم يعنى ايه صوره الاعدادات هل اصورها ولا الاعدادات مكتوبه يعنى عموما هنا الاتنين  الاعدادات مكتوبه وصوره مرفقه للاعدادات كلها  
2010.07.29 18:57:20	MR.dollar_Pending Orders EA V4.2 inputs: FromHourTrade=7; ToHourTrade=17; NumberOfBuyStopOrders=5; BuyStopFirstLot=0.2; DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS=70; DistanceBetweenBuyS=5; BuyStopTakeProfit=0; BuyStopSL=0; NumberOfBuyLimitOrders=5; BuyLimitFirstLot=0.01; DistanceFromCurrentPriceBL=0; DistanceBetweenBuyL=11; BuyLimitTakeProfit=0; BuyLimitSL=0; NumberOfSellStopOrders=5; SellStopFirstLot=0.2; DistanceFromCurrentPriceSS=70; DistanceBetweenSellS=5; SellStopTakeProfit=0; SellStopSL=0; NumberOfSellLimitOrders=5

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم 
> والله انا مش فاهم يعنى ايه صوره الاعدادات هل اصورها ولا الاعدادات مكتوبه يعنى عموما هنا الاتنين  الاعدادات مكتوبه وصوره مرفقه للاعدادات كلها  
> 2010.07.29 18:57:20    MR.dollar_Pending Orders EA V4.2 inputs: FromHourTrade=7; ToHourTrade=17; NumberOfBuyStopOrders=5; BuyStopFirstLot=0.2; DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS=70; DistanceBetweenBuyS=5; BuyStopTakeProfit=0; BuyStopSL=0; NumberOfBuyLimitOrders=5; BuyLimitFirstLot=0.01; DistanceFromCurrentPriceBL=0; DistanceBetweenBuyL=11; BuyLimitTakeProfit=0; BuyLimitSL=0; NumberOfSellStopOrders=5; SellStopFirstLot=0.2; DistanceFromCurrentPriceSS=70; DistanceBetweenSellS=5; SellStopTakeProfit=0; SellStopSL=0; NumberOfSellLimitOrders=5

 
نعم الآن فهمت هو في الحقيقه ليس خطأ ولكن هذا ما تم تصميم الإكسبرت عليه بحيث يفتح الصفقه الأولى على بعد المسافه التي قمت بتحديدها ثم بعد ذلك الصفقات التي تليها تكون بشكل طبيعي تبعد مسافة التي قمت بتحديدها عن السعر الحالي لكن فرقت معك هذه الخاصيه لأنك جعلت المسافه المبدئيه 70 نقطه أكبر من المسافه بين الصفقات 5 نقاط 
على العموم سوف أضيف أيضا هذه الخاصيه لزيادة كفاءة الإكسبرت

----------


## a7med920

> نعم الآن فهمت هو في الحقيقه ليس خطأ ولكن هذا ما تم تصميم الإكسبرت عليه بحيث يفتح الصفقه الأولى على بعد المسافه التي قمت بتحديدها ثم بعد ذلك الصفقات التي تليها تكون بشكل طبيعي تبعد مسافة التي قمت بتحديدها عن السعر الحالي لكن فرقت معك هذه الخاصيه لأنك جعلت المسافه المبدئيه 70 نقطه أكبر من المسافه بين الصفقات 5 نقاط 
> على العموم سوف أضيف أيضا هذه الخاصيه لزيادة كفاءة الإكسبرت

 ربنا يبارك فيك واعتقد ان الشغل كله فى المعدلتين التاليتين  

```
if(StartPrice==0){Price=Bid-(DistanceFromCurrentPriceSS*point)-(i*DistanceBetweenSellS*point);}
        else{Price=StartPrice-(DistanceFromCurrentPriceSS*point)-(i*DistanceBetweenSellS*point);}
```

 وطبعا سيكرر بتغيير بعض الاشارات + و - حسب كل نوع من انواع الاوردرات الاربعة  
ياريت الله يكرمك التعديل لان الخطه كلها مبنيه باذن الله على هذا الاساس

----------


## a7med920

عموما انا ايضا تفهمت الموقف وبحاول اعمل تيست على المطلوب فى الخطه وعلى حسب امكانيات الاكسبيرت الحاليه بتقريب المسافه بين المتغيرين وماشاء الله ارباح خياليه تصل الى 30 الف فى الشهر من بدايه 1000 دولار!!! 
انتظر التعديل بفارغ الصبر  ربنا يجزيك الخير ان شاء الله

----------


## mohd_atef86

توجد مشكلة واحدة بالنسبة لي 
وهي أن السعر عندما يبعد عن الأوامر المعلقة فالاكسبرت لايفتح أي صفقات بانتظار وصول السعر لتلك الصفقات المعلقة 
مثل الصورة 
فالسعر سيهبط الآن وهناك أوامر معلقة فوق السعر لن يصلها أبدا والمشكل أنه الاكسبرت سينتظر الى اللأبد 
فطلبي فضلا لا أمرا عندما يبتعد السعر بمسافة 150 أو 200نقطة أو أي رقم متغير عن أقرب أمر معلق فيلغي المعلق ثم يبدأ وضع الأوامر من جديد

----------


## جلال العراقي

اخي الكريم 
 عندما انزل الملفات مع بعضها  
كيف ممكن انزلها جميعا مع بعض على الشارت؟
علما اشهاد واحدة فقط تنزل على الشارت

----------


## a7med920

> توجد مشكلة واحدة بالنسبة لي 
> وهي أن السعر عندما يبعد عن الأوامر المعلقة فالاكسبرت لايفتح أي صفقات بانتظار وصول السعر لتلك الصفقات المعلقة 
> مثل الصورة 
> فالسعر سيهبط الآن وهناك أوامر معلقة فوق السعر لن يصلها أبدا والمشكل أنه الاكسبرت سينتظر الى اللأبد 
> فطلبي فضلا لا أمرا عندما يبتعد السعر بمسافة 150 أو 200نقطة أو أي رقم متغير عن أقرب أمر معلق فيلغي المعلق ثم يبدأ وضع الأوامر من جديد

 حاول تضييق المسافات او اجعل الاكسبيرت يغلق على بروفيت وليس تارجت يعنى فعل المتغير closeorderafterprofit  والمتغير addorderafterprofit

----------


## a7med920

فى انتظارك مستر دولار للتعديل الاخير الخاص بوضع الاوامر على ابعاد متساويه

----------


## Ammar.FX

مرحبا أخواني وأعزائي: 
في البدء أود شكر مستر دولار على هذا المجهود الرائع الذي بذله في سبيل هذا الاكسبيرت وجميع الأعضاء الذين شاركوا بآرائهم لإنجاح هذا الاكسبيرت. 
أعتذر عن مشاركاتي القليلة وذلك بسبب السفر الدائم والمستمر وأود أن أطلب من مستر دولار لو تكرم علي بعمل اكسبيرت سهل و بسيط جدا ولا يحتاج لكثير من الوقت وذلك بسبب ضعفي في البرمجة وقلة خبرتي. 
كل ما أريده من هذا الاكسبيرت هو وضع أوامر معلقة شراء فوق سعر الافتتاح حسب خاصية الستيب وكذلك وجود خاصية الستوب والتيك بروفيت وعدد الصفقات المفتوحة وحجم العقد. 
لنقل أن سعر الافتتاح للنفط هو 70 مثلا, سوف يقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع أوامر شراء معلقة كل 25 نقطة مثلا فوق ال70 . 
الآن وهو المهم: إذا قام السعر بالانخفاض أسفل ال 70 فيجب على الاكسبيرت أن يقوم بوضع أمر شراء أيضا أي إذا وصل السعر إلى 69.75 فيجب على الاكسبيرت أن يقوم بوضع أمر شراء عند ال 70 أي كلما هبط السعر نحو الأسفل قام الاكسبيرت بوضع أوامر شراء فوقه وهكذا. 
في حال إغلاق إحدي الصفقات على التيك بروفيت لا يقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع نفس الأمر عند نفس السعر إلا بعد انخفاض السعر إلى الأسفل بمقدار خاصية الستيب.  
أرجو مساعدتي قدر الإمكان وذلك لقلة معرفتي ببرمجة الاكسبيرتات
وأرجو أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع انشاء الله

----------


## MR.dollar

تم تحديث الإكسبرت وتم تعديل المتغير DistanceFromCurrentPrice 
الإكسبرت في المرفقات

----------


## Ammar.FX

الاكسبيرت الذي قمت بتصميمه شبيه جدا بما أريد
المهم أن لايقوم بوضع أوامر الشراء فور إغلاق الصفقات وإنما الانتظار لكي يهبط السعر ثم يضع أمر الشراء المعلق فوقه 
هل هنالك أي إمكانية بمساعدتي

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار 
الاصدار الاخير وجميع الاصدارات  
الاعدادت كما بالمرفقات اريد اللوت يكون على صوره متسلسلات 0.01-0.04-0.07   وهكذا زياده 3 فى كل مره   
الاعدادات المرفقه تعطى النتائج التاليه 0.01-0.02-0.03  ما هو السبب؟

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر دولار 
> الاصدار الاخير وجميع الاصدارات  
> الاعدادت كما بالمرفقات اريد اللوت يكون على صوره متسلسلات 0.01-0.04-0.07   وهكذا زياده 3 فى كل مره   
> الاعدادات المرفقه تعطى النتائج التاليه 0.01-0.02-0.03  ما هو السبب؟

 بالنسبه لطريقة المضاعفات إذا لم تجعلها مضاعفات ثنائية أو مضروبة فتلقائيا الخيار الآخر هو أن تكون مضاعفات متتالية 1 2 3  
أي أن المتغير Multiplier  هو خاص فقط في حال جعلت X_Multiplier=true

----------


## a7med920

> بالنسبه لطريقة المضاعفات إذا لم تجعلها مضاعفات ثنائية أو مضروبة فتلقائيا الخيار الآخر هو أن تكون مضاعفات متتالية 1 2 3  
> أي أن المتغير Multiplier  هو خاص فقط في حال جعلت X_Multiplier=true

 فهمتك وشكرا لسرعة ردك وان كان فى الامكانيه فى الاصدار القادم تكون متغيره بتغير الرقم كما وضحت يكون جزاك الله خير  
شكرا والله ياخى لمساعدتك وخدمتك المستمره ربنا يبارك فيك وكل سنه وانت طيب

----------


## Ammar.FX

الاكسبيرت الذي قمت بتصميمه شبيه جدا بما أريد
المهم أن لايقوم بوضع أوامر الشراء فور إغلاق الصفقات وإنما الانتظار لكي يهبط السعر ثم يضع أمر الشراء المعلق فوقه وذلك لتحاشي تراكم الأوردرات. 
هل هنالك أي إمكانية لمساعدتي وشكرا سلفا

----------


## Ammar.FX

إن إلحاحي الشديد يرجع إلى أنني كنت أقوم باختبار استراتيجية كالتي صنعت لها اكسبيرت ولمدة 8 شهور وهي ناجحة جدا جدا ولكنها تحتاج فقط لتعديل عملية إعادة وضع الأوامر المعلقة سواء عمليات الشراء أو البيع لأن وضعها بعد انخفاض السعر لعمليات الشراء أو بعد ارتفاع السعر لعمليات البيع يعمل على عدم تراكم العمليات وبالتالي المحافظة على الإكويتي و البالانس قريبين من بعضهما البعض. 
أرجو الأخذ برأيي وإن كان سخبفا بنظر الآخرين ولكني متأكد من منفعته وفائدته على هذا الاكسبيرت وأرجو أن تعم الفائدةعلى الجميع.

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار السلام عليكم  
عندى طلب لو سمحت على الاكسبيرت ياريت يتفعل 
لاحظت فى الباك تسيت لو استخدمت التايم فلتر من الساعة مثلا 1 الى الساعه 6 فان الاكسبيرت يضع الصفقات فى تمام الواحده وينتظر تحرك السعر حتى يفعل الصفقات المعلقة طبيعى فان لم تتفعل الصفات حتى الساعة 6 لا يقوم بمسحها وانما تظل معلقه وتفتح عندما يتحرك السعر هل يمكن  اضافه خاصيه انه فى حال وصول الوقت الى الساعة 6 ولم يتقعل اى صفقه يقوم بمسحهم جميها ويتوقف واكرر لم يفعل اى صفقه لان الاكسبيرت يتابع الصفات المفتوحه ولكن هنا الحاله التى لم تحصل نادرا ولكنها حدثت بالفعل اريد الاكسبيرت فى حال لم يكن هناك اى صفقه مفتوحه والتايم فلتر زاد عن القيمه الموضوعه يقوم بالغاء الاوردرات كلها فهل هذا ممكن ؟

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار لا تنسانى اعلم ان مطالبى كثيره ولكن ان شاء الله سنصل الى الافضل بفضل الله

----------


## Poltroni

مستر دولار
السلام عليكم و هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الذي بدات اتابعه منذ فترة
و يجب علي انا اشكرك واهنيك على الاعمال الجبارة اللتي تقوم بها هنا بالمنتدى. 
لقد قمت بتحميل الاكسبيرت منذ فترة و انا اعمل عليه و ادرس افضل الاعدادات, و سوف اقوم انشالله باخباركم بذلك و بالمشكلات اللتي واجهتني بالاكسبيرت بعد ان اتعمق بذلك اكثر. 
شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك و في ما تقدمه لاخوانك

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر دولار السلام عليكم  
> عندى طلب لو سمحت على الاكسبيرت ياريت يتفعل 
> لاحظت فى الباك تسيت لو استخدمت التايم فلتر من الساعة مثلا 1 الى الساعه 6 فان الاكسبيرت يضع الصفقات فى تمام الواحده وينتظر تحرك السعر حتى يفعل الصفقات المعلقة طبيعى فان لم تتفعل الصفات حتى الساعة 6 لا يقوم بمسحها وانما تظل معلقه وتفتح عندما يتحرك السعر هل يمكن  اضافه خاصيه انه فى حال وصول الوقت الى الساعة 6 ولم يتقعل اى صفقه يقوم بمسحهم جميها ويتوقف واكرر لم يفعل اى صفقه لان الاكسبيرت يتابع الصفات المفتوحه ولكن هنا الحاله التى لم تحصل نادرا ولكنها حدثت بالفعل اريد الاكسبيرت فى حال لم يكن هناك اى صفقه مفتوحه والتايم فلتر زاد عن القيمه الموضوعه يقوم بالغاء الاوردرات كلها فهل هذا ممكن ؟

 فعلا ملاحظه جميله منك
تفضل تم تعديله سوف يقوم بحذف جميع الأوامر المعلقه إذا لم تتفعل بعد إنتهاء توقيت عمل الإكسبرت جربه وأخبرني إذا فيه خطأ

----------


## Poltroni

مستر دولار
من خلال تجربتي للاكبيرت لمدة اسبوعين تقريبين وجدت الملاحظات التالية: 
1- الاكسبيرت لا يقوم بغلق الصفقة الاولى اذا وصلت الى الربح المحدد الا لو صعد السعر عنها ثم نزل مرة اخرى في حالة الشراء. اما لو كان هناك اكثر من صفقة مفتوحة فهو يعمل بشكل صحيح ويغلق جميع الصقات عند الربح المحدد. اتمنى لو تستطيع تعديل هذا الشيئ.  
2-في الخيار only once :
اذا كان false فهو سووف يقوم بفتح صفقة جديدة في كل مرة يتذبذب فيها السعر حول مكان الاوردر و بنفس حجم العقد. و بالتالي ينتج عندك اكثر من عقد شراء بسعر 1 لوت مثلا.
انا دائما اضع الخيار true لانني لا احتاج ان يقوم باعادة فتح صفقة, ولكنني اردت تنبيهك للامر فقط. 
3- اذا استخدمت الاكسبيرت على اكثر من عملة مع مراعاة تغيير الماجيك نمبر , فهو لا يعمل بشكل صحيح؟ لاحظت انه احيانا ينتظر حتى يصلج مجموع الربح من العملتين الى الربح المحدد , ثم يقوم باغلاق جميع الصفقات في وقت واحد. اتوقع انه المفروض ان يعامل الاكسبيرت كل عملة على انفراد؟ قد يكون الخطا مني في الاختيارات فارجو تنبيهي.  
انا مستمر بالفوروورد تست انشالله وساعلمكم بالنتائج قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## Poltroni

مستر دولار 
ارجو ان تقوم بتعديل الاكسبيرت بما يسمح لك وقتك ليقوم باغلاق الصفقات في حال تم الوصول للربح المطلوب من المضاعفة الاولى 
- الاكسبيرت لا يقوم بغلق الصفقة الاولى اذا وصلت الى الربح المحدد الا لو صعد السعر عنها ثم نزل مرة اخرى في حالة الشراء. اما لو كان هناك اكثر من صفقة مفتوحة فهو يعمل بشكل صحيح ويغلق جميع الصقات عند الربح المحدد. اتمنى لو تستطيع تعديل هذا الشيئ مع ذكر التعديل الذي قمت به في الكود حتى استطيع الستفادة من ذلك للمستقبل

----------


## a7med920

شكرا مستر دولار الاصدار الاخير  جارى التجربه ان شاء الله

----------


## MR.dollar

النسخه الجديده من الإكسبرت 
تم حل بعض المشاكل في النسخه السابقه حاليا سيعمل الإكسبرت على أكثر من عمله بدون مشاكل  
يا ريت الإخوه الذين يقومون بالتجربه أن يرفق شارتات دائما وصوره للصفقات والجورنال في حال وجود أي خطأ وليس مجرد رد

----------


## Poltroni

مستر دولار
شكرا على التفاعل السريع. جاري تجربة النسخة الجديدة و سوف اعلمك بالنتائج

----------


## Poltroni

مستر دولار
يبدو ان المشكلة لا تزال موجودة. الاعدادات التي احددهابالاكسبيرت هي وضع اوامر باي ستوب و سل ستوب فقط. الفرق بين كل امر و الذي يليه "الستيب" هو 25 نقطة. و الربح المطلوب هو 20 نقطة.
هذا يعني انه اذا ارتفع السعر و تفعل الامر المضاعف الاول, و استمر بالارتفاع, فيجب ان يغلق جميع الصفقات بعد ارتفاع 20 نقطه و قبل تفعيل المضاعفة الثانية الموجودة على بعد 25 نقطة. 
الصورة المرفقة تبين انه تم تفعيل المضاعفة الاولى و الثانية.  لاحظت شيئا و هو ان الاكسبيرت يقوم بالبداية باغلاق الصفقات المعلقة بالبداية ثم الصفقات المفعلة. يبدو ان هناك اختلاف ايضا بوقت اغلاق الصفقات؟ كما قام الاكسبيرت بالاغلاق على ربح صافي و هو 1.3 مع ان المطلوب هو 2.

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر دولار
> يبدو ان المشكلة لا تزال موجودة. الاعدادات التي احددهابالاكسبيرت هي وضع اوامر باي ستوب و سل ستوب فقط. الفرق بين كل امر و الذي يليه "الستيب" هو 25 نقطة. و الربح المطلوب هو 20 نقطة.
> هذا يعني انه اذا ارتفع السعر و تفعل الامر المضاعف الاول, و استمر بالارتفاع, فيجب ان يغلق جميع الصفقات بعد ارتفاع 20 نقطه و قبل تفعيل المضاعفة الثانية الموجودة على بعد 25 نقطة. 
> الصورة المرفقة تبين انه تم تفعيل المضاعفة الاولى و الثانية.  لاحظت شيئا و هو ان الاكسبيرت يقوم بالبداية باغلاق الصفقات المعلقة بالبداية ثم الصفقات المفعلة. يبدو ان هناك اختلاف ايضا بوقت اغلاق الصفقات؟ كما قام الاكسبيرت بالاغلاق على ربح صافي و هو 1.3 مع ان المطلوب هو 2.

 كيف حددت الربح المطلوب 20 نقطة وحسب ما هو موجود في الصوره لا يوجد تيك بروفيت!!
أرفق صوره للإعدادات التي إستخدمتها

----------


## Poltroni

الربح المطلوب "2 دولار" و لكن في حالة ان النقطة ب 10 سنتات و ان المضاعفة الاولى هي الفعالة فقط, فان ذلك يعني 20 نقطة = 2 دولار

----------


## MR.dollar

> الربح المطلوب "2 دولار" و لكن في حالة ان النقطة ب 10 سنتات و ان المضاعفة الاولى هي الفعالة فقط, فان ذلك يعني 20 نقطة = 2 دولار

 عند عمل باك تست سوى تجد كومنت بإسم Profit Value وهو الربح المعلق قم بعمل باك تست بطيء وتابع قيمة الربح عندما تصل إلى الربح الذي حددته وتأكد هل وصل الرقم إلى الربح المحدد أم لا وأرفق لي صوره للشارت في نفس اللحظه وتأكد من أنه لا توجد أخطاء في الجورنال 
بالنسبه لأنه قد يغلق على ربح أقل من الربح المحدد فقد تحدث أحيانا بسبب التغير في السعر أو Slippage  عند إغلاق الصفقات والتحرك السريع للزوج

----------


## Poltroni

شكرا مستر دولار. خبرتي محدودة في عمل الباك تست حيث انني لا استخدمها كثيرا و لكنني ساحاول تنفيذ الطلب و ارفاق الشارت.
بالنسبة لاغلاق الصفقات, لو قمت بوضع امر اغلاق الصفقات المفعلة قبل المعلقة "حاليا الاكسبيرت مبرمج delete pending orders  ثم close all orders," فربما سوف يكون الاكسبيرت اكثر دقة؟ حيث انه سوف يغلق الصفقات على الربح المحدد بسرعه, و بعد ذلك يقوم بالغاء الصفقات المعلقة؟

----------


## MR.dollar

> شكرا مستر دولار. خبرتي محدودة في عمل الباك تست حيث انني لا استخدمها كثيرا و لكنني ساحاول تنفيذ الطلب و ارفاق الشارت.
> بالنسبة لاغلاق الصفقات, لو قمت بوضع امر اغلاق الصفقات المفعلة قبل المعلقة "حاليا الاكسبيرت مبرمج delete pending orders  ثم close all orders," فربما سوف يكون الاكسبيرت اكثر دقة؟ حيث انه سوف يغلق الصفقات على الربح المحدد بسرعه, و بعد ذلك يقوم بالغاء الصفقات المعلقة؟

 نعم كلامك صحيح سوف يقوم الإكسبرت بغلق الصفقات أولا ثم حذف الأوامر المعلقه

----------


## zorrozorro10

ممكن لو سمحتم حد يفهمني يشرح ستينج  إكسبرت

----------


## MR.dollar

> ممكن لو سمحتم حد يفهمني يشرح ستينج  إكسبرت

 شرح الإعدادات ستجدها في المشاركة الأولى في أول الموضوع

----------


## zorrozorro10

تسلم إيدك يا باشا  :015:

----------


## Poltroni

مستر دولار
الى الان, تم تنفيذ صفقتين على الربح المحدد بعد ان تم تبديل اوامر اغلاق الصفقات و الغائها. اعتقد ان المشكلة انحلت. 
شكرا لك على مجهودك

----------


## Ammar.FX

مرحبا مرة أخرى أخواني وأحبائي
لا أدري ما سبب عدم الأخذ بفكرتي مع ثقتي بأهميتها وفعاليتها
إن إلحاحي الشديد يرجع إلى أنني كنت أقوم باختبار استراتيجية كالتي صنع لها مستر دولار اكسبيرت لها ولمدة 8 شهور وهي ناجحة جدا جدا ولكنها تحتاج فقط لتعديل عملية إعادة وضع الأوامر المعلقة سواء عمليات الشراء أو البيع لأن إعادة وضعها بعد انخفاض السعر لعمليات الشراء أو بعد ارتفاع السعر لعمليات البيع يعمل على عدم تراكم العمليات وبالتالي المحافظة على الإكويتي و البالانس قريبين من بعضهما البعض. 
أرجو الأخذ برأيي وإن كان سخبفا بنظر الآخرين عله يعود بالمنفعة والفائدة على هذا الاكسبيرت وأرجو أن تعم الفائدةعلى الجميع.

----------


## MR.dollar

> مرحبا مرة أخرى أخواني وأحبائي
> لا أدري ما سبب عدم الأخذ بفكرتي مع ثقتي بأهميتها وفعاليتها
> إن إلحاحي الشديد يرجع إلى أنني كنت أقوم باختبار استراتيجية كالتي صنع لها مستر دولار اكسبيرت لها ولمدة 8 شهور وهي ناجحة جدا جدا ولكنها تحتاج فقط لتعديل عملية إعادة وضع الأوامر المعلقة سواء عمليات الشراء أو البيع لأن إعادة وضعها بعد انخفاض السعر لعمليات الشراء أو بعد ارتفاع السعر لعمليات البيع يعمل على عدم تراكم العمليات وبالتالي المحافظة على الإكويتي و البالانس قريبين من بعضهما البعض. 
> أرجو الأخذ برأيي وإن كان سخبفا بنظر الآخرين عله يعود بالمنفعة والفائدة على هذا الاكسبيرت وأرجو أن تعم الفائدةعلى الجميع.

 سأعمل على إضافتها في أقرب وقت لكن يا ريت توضح متى سيتم حذف الأوامر إذا لم تتفعل وما الفرق بين وضعها على شكل أوامر ليميت أو ستوب

----------


## Ammar.FX

لا يوحد أي مشكلة في عدم حذف الأوامر المعلقة إن لم تتفعل 
لنقل أن السعر الآن هو 50 سيقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع أوامر شراء معلقة كل 25 نقطة مثلا للأعلى وأوامر بيع معلقة كل 25 نقطة للأسفل. 
تحرك السعر فلنقل بالاتجاه الصعودي وقام بأخذ أوامر الشراء الثلاثة الأولى التي هي عند 50.25 و50.50 و50.75 عندما أخذ أمر الشراء الأول عند 50.25 يجب على الاكسبيرت أن يضع أمر بيع معلق عند ال 50 أي كلما صعد السعر وأخذ أمر شراء معلق يقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر بيع معلق تحت السعر وقد يصعد السعر 50 نقطة ثم يهبط فكذلك الأمر عند الهبوط على الاكسبيرت أن يضع أوامر شراء معلقة فوق السعر الذي وصله وبذلك نعمل على عدم تراكم الأوامر المأخوذة فقد يقفز المجنون 100 نقطة للأعلى وبالتالي سوف أكون قد ربحت 100 دولار من عمليات الشراء ولكني خاسر لأربع عمليات بيع 100+75+50+25=250 
بالتالي فإن وضع أوامر ستوب شراء كانت أم بيع هي الحل الوحيد لمنع تراكم العمليات 
ملاحظة: إذا وضعنا 10 أوامر شراء معلقة فوق السعر الحالي وعشر أوامر بيع معلقة أسفل السعر الحالي, إذا أخذ أول أمر معلق قام الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر شراء معلق رقم 11 وهكذا كلما أخذ أمر شراء وضع الاكسبيرت أمر شراء معلق فوق الأوامر المعلقة السابقة وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لأوامر البيع 
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت بالشرح ولك جزيل الشكر أستاذنا مستر دولار

----------


## عاشق الهيدج

> لا يوحد أي مشكلة في عدم حذف الأوامر المعلقة إن لم تتفعل 
> لنقل أن السعر الآن هو 50 سيقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع أوامر شراء معلقة كل 25 نقطة مثلا للأعلى وأوامر بيع معلقة كل 25 نقطة للأسفل. 
> تحرك السعر فلنقل بالاتجاه الصعودي وقام بأخذ أوامر الشراء الثلاثة الأولى التي هي عند 50.25 و50.50 و50.75 عندما أخذ أمر الشراء الأول عند 50.25 يجب على الاكسبيرت أن يضع أمر بيع معلق عند ال 50 أي كلما صعد السعر وأخذ أمر شراء معلق يقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر بيع معلق تحت السعر وقد يصعد السعر 50 نقطة ثم يهبط فكذلك الأمر عند الهبوط على الاكسبيرت أن يضع أوامر شراء معلقة فوق السعر الذي وصله وبذلك نعمل على عدم تراكم الأوامر المأخوذة فقد يقفز المجنون 100 نقطة للأعلى وبالتالي سوف أكون قد ربحت 100 دولار من عمليات الشراء ولكني خاسر لأربع عمليات بيع 100+75+50+25=250 
> بالتالي فإن وضع أوامر ستوب شراء كانت أم بيع هي الحل الوحيد لمنع تراكم العمليات 
> ملاحظة: إذا وضعنا 10 أوامر شراء معلقة فوق السعر الحالي وعشر أوامر بيع معلقة أسفل السعر الحالي, إذا أخذ أول أمر معلق قام الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر شراء معلق رقم 11 وهكذا كلما أخذ أمر شراء وضع الاكسبيرت أمر شراء معلق فوق الأوامر المعلقة السابقة وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لأوامر البيع 
> أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت بالشرح ولك جزيل الشكر أستاذنا مستر دولار

 هذا الكلام جميل وطلبته منذ مدة من الأخ العزيز مستر دولار وأرجو أن يتحفنا بهذا التعديل وله جزيل الشكر.

----------


## Poltroni

اخواني,
بعد تجربة دامت شهر تقريبا لهذا الاكسبيرت باعدادات مختلفة لمعرفة افضل الاعدادات, توصلت للتالي والذي ارجو ان تقومو بتجربته على الديمو فقط. انا عن نفسي انتقلت من الديمو للحقيقي و الحمدلله احقق ارباح بسيطة. الاعدادات التالية لن تحقق لك الربح الكثير, و لكنها تحقق ربح يومي شبه مضمون انشاء الله بدون المخاطرة براس المال.  
لا يوجد ستوب لوز او تيك بروفيت حيث انها طريقة مضاعفات, و لكن الحمدلله حتى الان لم يمر اي يوم بدون ان يكون الربح المحدد قد تحقق لصفقتين على الاقل باستخدام الطريقة الاولى. 
الزوج = الباوند دولار 
انا استخدم التالي:
4 اوامر شراء ستوب و 4 اوامير بيع ستوب. الفرق بين الاوامر 25 نقطة. قيمة الامر الاول 0,01 
نستعمل المضاعفات بالقيمة 2
في خانة الرح المطلوب Profit اضع 2 دولار 
الطريقة الثانية:
4 اوامر شراء ستوب و 4 اوامير بيع ستوب. الفرق بين الاوامر 50 نقطة. قيمة الامر الاول 0,01 
نستعمل المضاعفات بالقيمة 2
في خانة الرح المطلوب Profit اضع 10 دولار 
يمكن زيادة قيمة النقطة بزيادة راس المال. كما قلت ارجو التجربة على الديمو. 
و اخيرا اود ان اشكر الاخ اسامة على مجهوده و مساعداته لاخراج الاكسبيرت بهذه الصورة.

----------


## forexmen

مشكور اخي الكريم علي متابعتك وطرحك تجربتك لافادة اخوانك - لمزيد من الفائدة ماذا كان نسبة اقصي خسارة معلقة واجهتها في خلال شهر التجربة ؟

----------


## Poltroni

> مشكور اخي الكريم علي متابعتك وطرحك تجربتك لافادة اخوانك - لمزيد من الفائدة ماذا كان نسبة اقصي خسارة معلقة واجهتها في خلال شهر التجربة ؟

 اخي لم ادقق على اكبر خسارة معلقة لعدم مراقبتي للسوق,  ولكن لم يتم تنفيذ اي امر اكبر من المضاعفة الرابعة. الطريقة بسيطة و لا تحتاج لاي تفكير حيث انني اترك الاكسبيرت يقوم بعمله دون ان اتدخل. الارباح ليست كبيرة ابدا في حالة راس المال الصغير "في حالتي حوالي 6 دولارات في اليوم" , ولكنني اعتبر ان اي ربح يدخل في محفظتي بدون اي مجهود او متابعة للسوق هو ربح جيد والحمدلله.  
جرب على الديمو و قد تفيدنا ايضا و قد نستطيع معا تحديد حجم النقطة لكل راس مال

----------


## Poltroni

هذا الاكسبيرت بالاعدادات جاهزة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...rs EA V4.5.mq4

----------


## ضياء شلش

بصراحة اكسبرت هايل جدا 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الاكسبرت الممتاز . 
هل ممكن طلب تعديل عليه أعتقد انه سوف يكون مفيد جدا ان شاء الله ؟ 
بعد اذن صاحب الاكسبرت هل  من الممكن جعل الصفقات الباي ستوب والسل ستوب توضع تلقائيا لو انخفض أو ارتفع السعر عن منطقة بداية عمل الاكسبرت ؟ 
في الوضع الحالي  عند بداية عمل الاكسبرت مع تحديد مثلا 10 عمليات باي ستوب و 10 سل ستوب فإنه يضع العشر عمليات الباي فوق منطقة بداية العمل وال 10 عمليات بيع تحت منطقة بداية العمل . 
فهل من الممكن جعله يضع عمليات باي ستوب اضافيه كلما هبط السعر عن سعر البدايه أو سل ستوب اضافيه عند صعود السعر عن منطقة البدايه ؟ 
فمثلا لو وضعنا 10 نقاط فقط المسافه بين الاوامر وبدأنا عمل الاكسبرت فسيضع 10 أوامر باي ستوب تلقائيا فوق نقطة البدايه واذا انخفض السعر مثلا 15 نقطه فسيظل ال 10 أوامر كما هم . فهل يمكن اضافة أمر باي ستوب  كلما انخفض السعر بحيث يصبح عدد الباي ستوب 11 وإذا انخفض أكثر يضع أمر جديد وهكذا .
ونفس الشيء بالنسبة لأوامر البيع . 
وشكرا جزيلا على سعة صدركم.

----------


## Ammar.FX

يبدو أن تفكيرنا واحد يا سيد ضياء

----------


## a7med920

> بصراحة اكسبرت هايل جدا 
> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الاكسبرت الممتاز . 
> هل ممكن طلب تعديل عليه أعتقد انه سوف يكون مفيد جدا ان شاء الله ؟ 
> بعد اذن صاحب الاكسبرت هل  من الممكن جعل الصفقات الباي ستوب والسل ستوب توضع تلقائيا لو انخفض أو ارتفع السعر عن منطقة بداية عمل الاكسبرت ؟ 
> في الوضع الحالي  عند بداية عمل الاكسبرت مع تحديد مثلا 10 عمليات باي ستوب و 10 سل ستوب فإنه يضع العشر عمليات الباي فوق منطقة بداية العمل وال 10 عمليات بيع تحت منطقة بداية العمل . 
> فهل من الممكن جعله يضع عمليات باي ستوب اضافيه كلما هبط السعر عن سعر البدايه أو سل ستوب اضافيه عند صعود السعر عن منطقة البدايه ؟ 
> فمثلا لو وضعنا 10 نقاط فقط المسافه بين الاوامر وبدأنا عمل الاكسبرت فسيضع 10 أوامر باي ستوب تلقائيا فوق نقطة البدايه واذا انخفض السعر مثلا 15 نقطه فسيظل ال 10 أوامر كما هم . فهل يمكن اضافة أمر باي ستوب  كلما انخفض السعر بحيث يصبح عدد الباي ستوب 11 وإذا انخفض أكثر يضع أمر جديد وهكذا .
> ونفس الشيء بالنسبة لأوامر البيع . 
> وشكرا جزيلا على سعة صدركم.

 بالفعل تم عمل ذلك فى النسخه العكسيه ولكن خطر جدا لانه ممكن يفعل الصفقات فى حال التصحيح ويكمل الاتجاه مره اخرى من حيث جاء وهنا المارجن حليفك انا جربت هذا الكلام ولكن دون جدوى

----------


## a7med920

> هذا الاكسبيرت بالاعدادات جاهزة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...rs EA V4.5.mq4

 عن اى زوج تتحدث وهل اختبرت هذه الاعدادات ؟ وكم كان الرصيد

----------


## a7med920

> اخواني,
> بعد تجربة دامت شهر تقريبا لهذا الاكسبيرت باعدادات مختلفة لمعرفة افضل الاعدادات, توصلت للتالي والذي ارجو ان تقومو بتجربته على الديمو فقط. انا عن نفسي انتقلت من الديمو للحقيقي و الحمدلله احقق ارباح بسيطة. الاعدادات التالية لن تحقق لك الربح الكثير, و لكنها تحقق ربح يومي شبه مضمون انشاء الله بدون المخاطرة براس المال.  
> لا يوجد ستوب لوز او تيك بروفيت حيث انها طريقة مضاعفات, و لكن الحمدلله حتى الان لم يمر اي يوم بدون ان يكون الربح المحدد قد تحقق لصفقتين على الاقل باستخدام الطريقة الاولى. 
> الزوج = الباوند دولار 
> انا استخدم التالي:
> 4 اوامر شراء ستوب و 4 اوامير بيع ستوب. الفرق بين الاوامر 25 نقطة. قيمة الامر الاول 0,01 
> نستعمل المضاعفات بالقيمة 2
> في خانة الرح المطلوب Profit اضع 2 دولار 
> الطريقة الثانية:
> ...

 تم تطبيق ما تقوله بالحرف والنتيجه خساره !! راجع مره اخرى وبالامكان رفع الريبورت

----------


## ضياء شلش

كيف يتم اغلاق عمل الاكسبرت عند وصول الاكوتي وليس البلانس الى ربح محدد ؟

----------


## ضياء شلش

سؤال اخر اريد ان يبدأ العمل في ساعه معينه ويغلق كل الصفقات والاوامر المعلقه أيا كانت النتيجه ربح أو خساره في ساعه اخرى . 
كيف يمكن عمل ذلك ؟
وشكرا

----------


## ضياء شلش

> بالفعل تم عمل ذلك فى النسخه العكسيه ولكن خطر جدا لانه ممكن يفعل الصفقات فى حال التصحيح ويكمل الاتجاه مره اخرى من حيث جاء وهنا المارجن حليفك انا جربت هذا الكلام ولكن دون جدوى

 
انا حملت النسخه العكسيه وجربتها لاكن مع الاسف لا يتم عمل ذلك أعتقد هناك خطأ ما

----------


## a7med920

> انا حملت النسخه العكسيه وجربتها لاكن مع الاسف لا يتم عمل ذلك أعتقد هناك خطأ ما

 اخى ضياء  
بالمرفقات جميع الستينج التى توصلت لها وكن اعمل اما على الباوند دولار او اليورو ين ياريت حضرتك تطلع عليها كجزء من المشاركه وان شاء الله يمكن نصل لشيئ مفيد او يكون عندك تعديل على احدهم

----------


## Poltroni

> تم تطبيق ما تقوله بالحرف والنتيجه خساره !! راجع مره اخرى وبالامكان رفع الريبورت

 اخي العزيز,
هناك العديد من الاعدادات في الاكسبيرت و اعتقد انك اخطات في بعضها. فعلى سبيل المثال هناك اختيار only once و يجب عليك ان تجعله true و الا فان الاكسبيرت سيقو بتنفيذ امر جديد في كل مرة يلامس فيها السعر هذه النقطة. 
يرجى تجربة الاكسبيرت الذي وضعته  في الوصلة في ردي السابق
الاعدادات جاهزة و كل ما عليك هو ان تدعه يعمل. انا متاكد من الاعدادات و الحمدلله يعمل بشكل ممتاز. ارجو ان تجرب على الديمو ثم تخبرني بالنتائج. الزوج هو الباوند\ دولار
يبدو انك قمت بعمل باك تست ليظهر لك خسارة. يرجى ملاحظه ان الباك تست سينهي فترة الدراسة و بعض الاوامر ما زالت لم تغلق بعد و هذا قد يسبب خسارة. 
انا اعمل براس مال ابتدائي 2000 دولار. اتوقع ممكن ازيد قيمة العقد ولكنني الحمدلله مرتاح للعمل بدون اي نوع من المخاطرة.

----------


## ضياء شلش

> اخى ضياء  
> بالمرفقات جميع الستينج التى توصلت لها وكن اعمل اما على الباوند دولار او اليورو ين ياريت حضرتك تطلع عليها كجزء من المشاركه وان شاء الله يمكن نصل لشيئ مفيد او يكون عندك تعديل على احدهم

 
شكرا أخ أحمد . 
أنا لا أعتقد في المضاعفات نهائيا ولكني أحاول بناء تجاره هرميه لهذا طلبت التعديل في الاكسبرت .
لقد جربت النسخ كلها ولا توجد نسخه تقوم بعمل ما أردته . 
الاكسبرت بحد ذاته ممتاز جدا ولكن زي ما بيقولو محتاج الخطوه الاخيره .
إذا تكرم علينا الاستاذ مستر دولار فقط بدراسة الطلب الذي ذكرته  قد يقتنع به . 
وبالتوفيق للجميع بإذن الله .

----------


## Ammar.FX

بانتظارك يا مستر دولار لإجراء التعديلات اللازمة

----------


## عمركو

> بانتظارك يا مستر دولار لإجراء التعديلات اللازمة

   :Good: بانتظارك مستر دولار

----------


## عمركو

الله يجزاك الخير

----------


## عبد المهيمن

> طلبه الكثير من الأعضاء وما زال هناك من يطلبه 
> يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقات معلقة أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر بناء على المتغيرات التي تحددها في الإكسبرت 
> الإكسبرت به أغلب الخيارات التي يمكن البحث عنها قررت جمعها كلها في إكسبرت واحد  
> متغيرات الإكسبرت  UseHourTrade فلتر العمل في وقت محدد FromHourTrade ساعة البدايه ToHourTrade ساعة النهايه  **خيار وضع الأوامر المعلقه** OpenBuyStopOrders وضع صفقات باي ستوب  DistanceBetweenBuyS المسافه بين صفقات الباي ستوب  OpenBuyLimitOrders  وضع صفقات باي ليميت DistanceBetweenBuyL المسافه بين صفقات الباي ليميت  OpenSellStopOrders وضع صفقات سيل ستوب DistanceBetweenSellS المسافه بين صفقات سيل ستوب  OpenSellLimitOrders  وضع صفقات سيل ليميت DistanceBetweenSellL المسافه بين صفقات سيل ليميت  **خيار حجم اللوت والمضاعفات** UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier  نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
> إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
> مثلا إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=true  
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه 1  2   4   8    16   وهكذا
> أما إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=false
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه  1   2   3   4   5   وهكذا FirstLot  حجم اللوت الأول NumberOfOrders  عدد الأوامر المعلقه التي يتم وضعها  OpenAtChoosenHour  وضع الصفقات في ساعة معينه  Hour_  الساعة التي يتم وضع الصفقات فيها  OnlyOnce  وضع الصفقات مره واحده فقط وبعدها لن يضع الإكسبرت صفقات أخرى حتى يتم تفعيله مره أخرى  **خيارات حذف وإغلاق الصفقات** FridayOpenOrdersFilter  عدم فتح صفقات يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayDeleteOrders  حذف الصفقات المعلقه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayCloseOrders  إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعه التي يتم تحديدها  _Hour  الساعة التي يتم تنفيذ الأوامر السابقه عندها  CloseOrdersAfterProfit  إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit  حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده Profit  الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) TakeProfit  هدف كل صفقه  TrailingStop  التريلينج ستوب  TrailingStep  التريلينج ستيب 
> ...

 
السلام عليكم 
أخي مستر دولار أنا استخدم النسخة رقم 4.5 
ولكن اواجه مشكلة في إعداد الأكسبرت 
فارجو أن تضع لي الأاعدادت المناسبة وفق التالي  
السعر الحالي لليورو دولار 1.3500 
أريد وضع أوامر شراء  ليمت ابتداء من 1.3475
كل خمس نقاط امر شراء 
بمعنى 
اوامر الشراء ستكون 
1.3475
1.3470
1.3465
1.3460
1.3455
1.3450
و هكذا  
أما بالنسبة لاوامر البيع ستوب ( سل ستوب )
فسوف تكون كالتالي 
سل ستوب 
1.3473
1.3468
1.3463
1.3458
وهكذا  
فارجو منك اعطائي الاعداد المناسب للاكسبرت لاضعها لاني غلبت ما كنت اعرف كيف اضعها
وشكرا لك

----------


## Qamar14

سأتابع معكم

----------


## forexmen

الاخ paltroni ما نتائج الاعدادت التي تفضلت بها خلال شهر سبتمبر المنتهي ؟ 
الاخ مستر دولار - هل ممكن اضافة خاصية التريلنج بروفيت وخاصية التايم رينج  حتي يمكن تنفيذ صفقات مع بداية كل فترة سوق - اوربية - امريكية - اسيوية

----------


## Poltroni

> الاخ paltroni ما نتائج الاعدادت التي تفضلت بها خلال شهر سبتمبر المنتهي ؟ 
> الاخ مستر دولار - هل ممكن اضافة خاصية التريلنج بروفيت وخاصية التايم رينج  حتي يمكن تنفيذ صفقات مع بداية كل فترة سوق - اوربية - امريكية - اسيوية

 اخي العزيز
عملت على الاكسبيرت بشهر اغسطس و حققت 7 او 8 صفقات رابحة ,  ولكن بعد ذلك دخل بمضاعفات حتى الثالثة و قررت اغلاق الامر (مع انه تحقق الهدف بعد ذلك). لم اعد استخدم الطريقة لانه من غير المنطقي ان يكون دروداون 30 او 40 دولار و الهدف 2دولار.

----------


## محب للخير

الاخ الكريم مستر دولار نتمنى وضع امر اغلاق جميع المضاعفات حتى لو على خسارة  
ان حققت المضاعفة الاخيره هدفها
و هناك امر اخر مهم 
مثلا شمعة الساعة الثالثة فجرا  
لديها بالطبع هاي ولو 
نود ان تكون المسافة من الهاي ثم تفتح مضاعفات سل ليمت فوقه 
ومن اللو وتفتح مضاعفات باي ليمت تحته  
مع تحديد وقت الشمعة التي يحسب بها ذلك 
والمسافة التي تبعد عن الهاي واللو

----------


## محب للخير

> الاخ الكريم مستر دولار نتمنى وضع امر اغلاق جميع المضاعفات حتى لو على خسارة  
> ان حققت المضاعفة الاخيره هدفها
> و هناك امر اخر مهم 
> مثلا شمعة الساعة الثالثة فجرا  
> لديها بالطبع هاي ولو 
> نود ان تكون المسافة من الهاي ثم تفتح مضاعفات سل ليمت فوقه 
> ومن اللو وتفتح مضاعفات باي ليمت تحته  
> مع تحديد وقت الشمعة التي يحسب بها ذلك 
> والمسافة التي تبعد عن الهاي واللو

 بالانتظار ان امكن اخي مستر دولار

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم 
> أخي مستر دولار أنا استخدم النسخة رقم 4.5 
> ولكن اواجه مشكلة في إعداد الأكسبرت 
> فارجو أن تضع لي الأاعدادت المناسبة وفق التالي  
> السعر الحالي لليورو دولار 1.3500 
> أريد وضع أوامر شراء  ليمت ابتداء من 1.3475
> كل خمس نقاط امر شراء 
> بمعنى 
> اوامر الشراء ستكون 
> ...

 سوف تجعل خيار OpenBuyLimitOrders ترو وايضا OpenSellStopOrders  ترو وباقي خيارات حجم أول لوت والمسافه بين الأوامر والهدف والأستوب لوز قم بتحديدها حسب ما تريد  
بالنسبه للجزء الآخر وهو وضع أول أمر على بعد مسافة معينه من السعر الحالي فيمكنك تحديده 
من المتغير DistanceFromCurrentPriceBL   بالنسبة للباي ليميت 
و DistanceFromCurrentPriceSS  بالنسبة لسيل ستوب    

> الاخ الكريم مستر دولار نتمنى وضع امر اغلاق جميع المضاعفات حتى لو على خسارة  
> ان حققت المضاعفة الاخيره هدفها
> و هناك امر اخر مهم 
> مثلا شمعة الساعة الثالثة فجرا  
> لديها بالطبع هاي ولو 
> نود ان تكون المسافة من الهاي ثم تفتح مضاعفات سل ليمت فوقه 
> ومن اللو وتفتح مضاعفات باي ليمت تحته  
> مع تحديد وقت الشمعة التي يحسب بها ذلك 
> والمسافة التي تبعد عن الهاي واللو

 هل تقصد بالمضاعفة الأخيره أي آخر صفقه تم تفعيلها أم آخر صفقة تم وضعها كأمر معلق

----------


## محب للخير

> هل تقصد بالمضاعفة الأخيره أي آخر صفقه تم تفعيلها أم آخر صفقة تم وضعها كأمر معلق

 اخر صفقة تم تفعيلها ان حققت هدفها  
تغلق جميع الصفقات المتسلسله (المضاعفة) والتي سبقتها 
مثال فتحنا مثلا 0.1 ولم يحقق الهدف 
ثم 0.2 ولم يحقق الهدف 
ثم 0.4 ولم يحقق الهدف 
بينما 0.6 حققت الهدف 
هنا تغلق جميع الصفقات السابقة مع هدف 
0.6 وفي نفس الوقت 
بالنسبة لموضوع هاي ولو الشمعة  اخي الكريم 
اريد تحديد شمعة ساعة معينة على فريم الساعة مثلا 
تأخذ هايها ونكتب مسافة فوقها مثلا لفتح اول سل ليمت 
ونأخذ اللو ونحدد مسافة تحته لفتح اول باي ليمت 
ثم يتضاعف الباقي وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## MR.dollar

> اخر صفقة تم تفعيلها ان حققت هدفها  
> تغلق جميع الصفقات المتسلسله (المضاعفة) والتي سبقتها 
> مثال فتحنا مثلا 0.1 ولم يحقق الهدف 
> ثم 0.2 ولم يحقق الهدف 
> ثم 0.4 ولم يحقق الهدف 
> بينما 0.6 حققت الهدف 
> هنا تغلق جميع الصفقات السابقة مع هدف 
> 0.6 وفي نفس الوقت 
> بالنسبة لموضوع هاي ولو الشمعة  اخي الكريم 
> ...

 تفضل هذه النسخه 
سوف تجد متغير CloseIfLastOrderProfit  إجعله ترو لإغلاق جميع الصفقات في حال وصول آخر صفقه للهدف 
بالنسبه لوضع الأوامر في ساعة محدده أعلى الهاي وأسفل اللو فهذا الخيار موجود فعلا عن طريق المتغير 
HighLowCandle  إجعله لترو لوضع الأوامر أعلى الهاي وأقل اللو 
OpenAtChoosenHour  إجعله ترو لوضع الأوامر في ساعة محدده تحددها 
Hour_  ساعة وضع الأوامر    

> الاخ paltroni ما نتائج الاعدادت التي تفضلت بها خلال شهر سبتمبر المنتهي ؟ 
> الاخ مستر دولار - هل ممكن اضافة خاصية التريلنج بروفيت وخاصية التايم رينج   حتي يمكن تنفيذ صفقات مع بداية كل فترة سوق - اوربية - امريكية -  اسيوية

 تم إضافة خاصية التريلينج بروفيت بالنسبه للتايم  رينج فيمكنك وضع الإكسبرت على أكثر من شارت ثم تحديد بداية ونهاية عمل الإكسبرت حسب الفتره التي تريد العمل عليها أعتقد أنها ستفي بالغرض في الوقت الحالي

----------


## forexmen

مشكور مستر دولار - بارك الله فيك

----------


## محب للخير

> تفضل هذه النسخه 
> سوف تجد متغير CloseIfLastOrderProfit  إجعله ترو لإغلاق جميع الصفقات في حال وصول آخر صفقه للهدف 
> بالنسبه لوضع الأوامر في ساعة محدده أعلى الهاي وأسفل اللو فهذا الخيار موجود فعلا عن طريق المتغير 
> HighLowCandle  إجعله لترو لوضع الأوامر أعلى الهاي وأقل اللو 
> OpenAtChoosenHour  إجعله ترو لوضع الأوامر في ساعة محدده تحددها 
> Hour_  ساعة وضع الأوامر    
> تم إضافة خاصية التريلينج بروفيت بالنسبه للتايم  رينج فيمكنك وضع الإكسبرت على أكثر من شارت ثم تحديد بداية ونهاية عمل الإكسبرت حسب الفتره التي تريد العمل عليها أعتقد أنها ستفي بالغرض في الوقت الحالي

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم اسامة 
ولكن السؤال بالنسبة للهاي واللو 
انا لا اريد الهاي نفسه ولكن اريد مسافة محدده 
تبعد عنه من اعلى ليفتح اول صفقة مثلا تبعد +40 
ثم +40 اخرى تفتح صفقة ثانية 
فهل هذا الخيار لوضع مسافة من هاي الشمعة موجود  
اين هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MR.dollar

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم اسامة 
> ولكن السؤال بالنسبة للهاي واللو 
> انا لا اريد الهاي نفسه ولكن اريد مسافة محدده 
> تبعد عنه من اعلى ليفتح اول صفقة مثلا تبعد +40 
> ثم +40 اخرى تفتح صفقة ثانية 
> فهل هذا الخيار لوضع مسافة من هاي الشمعة موجود  
> اين هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 نعم أول صفقة ستكون على بعد عدد النقاط التي تحددها من الهاي أو اللو ثم تزيد مع كل صفقه حسب الإستيب الذي تريده

----------


## محب للخير

> نعم أول صفقة ستكون على بعد عدد النقاط التي تحددها من الهاي أو اللو ثم تزيد مع كل صفقه حسب الإستيب الذي تريده

 نعم اخي الكريم اسامة تمام 
ولكن هناك امر واحد لم اجده 
ابحث عن خيار اغلاق جميع الاوردرات المعلقة والتي لم تفعل بنهاية اليوم 
اي انه يستمر عادي في فتح صفقات المضاعفات طالما انها لم تنتهي السلسلة .. ولكن لايفتح صفقات جديدة من البداية 
لان ارقام اليوم الجديد مختلفة 
او بمعنى اخر طالما انه معلق في سلسلة فلاداعي فتح اوردرات جديدة في اليوم الجديد 
+ ان الامر الهام انه يجب ان يكتفي بلمس كل هدف مره واحده في اليوم 
ولايفتح صفقات متعدده كلما يلمسه 
هل هذا مفعل ولا اراه 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Ammar.FX

ممكن أخي الكريم مستر دولار أن تقرأ مشاركتي أنا والسيد ضياء في الصفحة السابقة والعمل على إدخالها في نظام عمل الاكسبيرت

----------


## عبد المهيمن

اخي مستر دولار 
الاعدادت كما هي في الصورة تمام معي هيك هذا ما اريد 
عندي سؤالين  
اول سؤال 
كيف ممكن اعرف اقصى حد يسمح به البروكر لوضع الاوامر 
السؤال الثاني  
لنفترض ان البروكر لا يسمح الا بوضع مجمل اوردرات سواء ليمت او ستوب وهو 50 اوردر  
بهذه الاعدادت المرفقة بالصورة سوف يكون حدود الاوردرات مثلا  على مستوى 150 نقطة فوق السعر المحدد و 150 تحت السعر المحدد 
سؤالي  طيب لنفرض ان اخر اوردر شراء تم وضعه كان على 1.3900 على افتراض ان السعر المحدد في الاكسبرت لوضع الاوامر هو 1.4110 كما في الصورة 
كيف يمكن ان اشغل الاكسبرت مرة اخرى  بحيث يضع اوامر اذا وصل السعر إلى 1.3900
يعني اخلي الاكسبرت شغال بس ما يحط الاوامر الا لما يوصل السعر 1.3900 يقوم عندها بوضع اوامر جديدة  
يعني ماذا ساضع في هذه الحالة على في خانة start price  في الاكسبرت و دون ان يقوم الاكسبرت بوضع هذه الاوامر عندما يكون السعر 1.4000

----------


## MR.dollar

> اخي مستر دولار 
> الاعدادت كما هي في الصورة تمام معي هيك هذا ما اريد 
> عندي سؤالين  
> اول سؤال 
> كيف ممكن اعرف اقصى حد يسمح به البروكر لوضع الاوامر 
> السؤال الثاني  
> لنفترض ان البروكر لا يسمح الا بوضع مجمل اوردرات سواء ليمت او ستوب وهو 50 اوردر  
> بهذه الاعدادت المرفقة بالصورة سوف يكون حدود الاوردرات مثلا  على مستوى 150 نقطة فوق السعر المحدد و 150 تحت السعر المحدد 
> سؤالي  طيب لنفرض ان اخر اوردر شراء تم وضعه كان على 1.3900 على افتراض ان السعر المحدد في الاكسبرت لوضع الاوامر هو 1.4110 كما في الصورة 
> ...

 بالنسبة للسؤال الأول 
يمكنك أن تسأل الشركة مباشرة وهي أفضل من سيدلك على أقصى عدد يمكن أن تسمح به الشركة لوضع أوامر فهي تختلف من شركة لأخرى 
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني هذه الخاصية لم أضيفها إلى الآن لذلك لن يضع الإكسبرت أوامر إلا ما تم وضعه في بداية عمل الإكسبرت فإذا تجاوز السعر جميع هذه الأوامر وتم تفعيلها فلن يضع الإكسبرت أوامر أخرى 
سوف أضيفها بإذن الله

----------


## forexmen

اخي مستر دولار - لو اردت استخدام الاكسبرت بحيث ضع شراء اعلي السعر وامر بيع اسفل السعر علي مسافة 20 نقطة والستوب 40 نقطة والهدف 40 نقطة مثلا فاذا فتحت صفقة الشراء وحققت الهدف يغلق امر البيع تلقائيا والعكس ايضا 
وفي -حالة ضرب الستوب لامر منهم سيتفعل الاخر تلقائيا طبقا لان المسافة بينهم هي نفس قيمة الستوب ولكن سيضع مكان امر الشراء الذي تم تفعل الستوب الخاص به بضعف العدد السابق 
وهكذا - فكيف هي الاعدادت المفترضة وكما تلاحظ ان عدد الاوامر سيكون امرين فقط في مكان ثابت ولكن مضاعفاتهم هي التي تتغير

----------


## forexmen

للرفع والتذكرة

----------


## MR.dollar

> اخي مستر دولار - لو اردت استخدام الاكسبرت بحيث ضع شراء اعلي السعر وامر بيع اسفل السعر علي مسافة 20 نقطة والستوب 40 نقطة والهدف 40 نقطة مثلا فاذا فتحت صفقة الشراء وحققت الهدف يغلق امر البيع تلقائيا والعكس ايضا 
> وفي -حالة ضرب الستوب لامر منهم سيتفعل الاخر تلقائيا طبقا لان المسافة بينهم هي نفس قيمة الستوب ولكن سيضع مكان امر الشراء الذي تم تفعل الستوب الخاص به بضعف العدد السابق 
> وهكذا - فكيف هي الاعدادت المفترضة وكما تلاحظ ان عدد الاوامر سيكون امرين فقط في مكان ثابت ولكن مضاعفاتهم هي التي تتغير

 إستخدم الإعدادات التاليه وأيضا راجع شرح الإعدادات في أول الموضوع حتى تستطيع التغيير فيها كما تريد 
CloseIfLastOrderProfit=true
OpenBuyStopOrders=true
DistanceBetweenBuyS=20
BuyStopTakeProfit=40
BuyStopSL=40 
OpenSellStopOrders=true
DistanceBetweenSellS=20
SellStopTakeProfit=40
SellStopSL=40

----------


## forexmen

اشكرك علي المتابعة وعذرا للارهاقك في التفاصيل 
لقد قمت بعمل هذه الاعدادت بالفعل امس ولكن وجدت الاكسبرت لا يفتح مضاعفات - فقط يقوم بفتح الامرين المعلقين وسواء اغلقت احد الصفقات علي ربح او خسارة يقوم باغلاق الاوامر المتبقية ويفتح من جديد 
مرفق الصفقات التي تفعلت اثتاء التجربة  
هذه هي الاعدادت الحالية علي اساس هدف 20 وستوب 20 وفتح الصفقات فوق السعر ب 10 نقاط ووضعت المسافات بين الصفقات صفر لاني ارغب بفتح صفقة شراء وبيع فقط 
UseHourTrade=0
FromHourTrade=7
ToHourTrade=17
AddOrdersAfterClose=1
CloseIfLastOrderProfit=1
S1=BuyStop Orders Settings 
OpenBuyStopOrders=1
NumberOfBuyStopOrders=1
BuyStopFirstLot=0.10000000
DistanceFromCurrentPriceBS=10
DistanceBetweenBuyS=0
BuyStopTakeProfit=20
BuyStopSL=20
S2=BuyLimit Orders Settings
OpenBuyLimitOrders=0
NumberOfBuyLimitOrders=50
BuyLimitFirstLot=0.10000000
DistanceFromCurrentPriceBL=0
DistanceBetweenBuyL=20
BuyLimitTakeProfit=0
BuyLimitSL=0
S3=SellStop Orders Settings
OpenSellStopOrders=1
NumberOfSellStopOrders=1
SellStopFirstLot=0.10000000
DistanceFromCurrentPriceSS=10
DistanceBetweenSellS=0
SellStopTakeProfit=20
SellStopSL=20
S4=SellLimit Orders Settings
OpenSellLimitOrders=0
NumberOfSellLimitOrders=50
SellLimitFirstLot=0.10000000
DistanceFromCurrentPriceSL=0
DistanceBetweenSellL=20
SellLimitTakeProfit=0
SellLimitSL=0
S5= Lots Multiplier 
UseMultiplier=1
X_Multiplier=1
Multiplier=2.00000000
S6= Order Open Time/Price Settings 
HighLowCandle=0
OpenAtChoosenHour=0
Hour_=12
StartPrice=0.00000000
Gap=3
OnlyOnce=0
S7= Close and Delete Orders 
FridayOpenOrdersFilter=1
FridayDeleteOrders=0
FridayCloseOrders=0
_Hour=20
CloseOrdersAfterProfit=1
DeleteOrdersAfterProfit=1
Profit=200
S8= Order Management
TrailingStop=0
TrailingProfit=0
TrailingStep=0
MagicNumber=2533

----------


## MR.dollar

> اشكرك علي المتابعة وعذرا للارهاقك في التفاصيل 
> لقد قمت بعمل هذه الاعدادت بالفعل امس ولكن وجدت الاكسبرت لا يفتح مضاعفات - فقط يقوم بفتح الامرين المعلقين وسواء اغلقت احد الصفقات علي ربح او خسارة يقوم باغلاق الاوامر المتبقية ويفتح من جديد 
> مرفق الصفقات التي تفعلت اثتاء التجربة  
> هذه هي الاعدادت الحالية علي اساس هدف 20 وستوب 20 وفتح الصفقات فوق السعر ب 10 نقاط ووضعت المسافات بين الصفقات صفر لاني ارغب بفتح صفقة شراء وبيع فقط 
> UseHourTrade=0
> FromHourTrade=7
> ToHourTrade=17
> AddOrdersAfterClose=1
> CloseIfLastOrderProfit=1
> ...

 الخطأ عندك في المتغيرات NumberOfBuyStopOrders و NumberOfSellStopOrders
حيث أنك جعلتها 1  بالتالي لن يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع سوى أمرين معلقين فقط واحد بيع والآخر شراء

----------


## forexmen

اشكرك علي المتابعة ساجرب هذا التعديل

----------


## forexmen

لقد قمت بتجربة التعديل المقترح فوجدته يقوم بفتح عدد من الاوامر المعلقة عند نفس السعر المحدد بمضاعفات ولكن المطلوب ان يتم فتح الاوامر عند اغلاق اول صفقة بخسارة 
مرفق صورة من الاوامر

----------


## MR.dollar

> لقد قمت بتجربة التعديل المقترح فوجدته يقوم بفتح عدد من الاوامر المعلقة عند نفس السعر المحدد بمضاعفات ولكن المطلوب ان يتم فتح الاوامر عند اغلاق اول صفقة بخسارة 
> مرفق صورة من الاوامر

 أرجو أن تراجع الإعدادات في أول الموضوع حتى تستطيع التغيير فيها كما تريد 
السبب لأنك جعلت DistanceBetweenSellS=0  بالتالي سوف يفتح الأوامر المعلقه في نفس المكان 
ونفس الشيء بالنسبة لأمر الباي

----------


## forexmen

معلش غلبتك معي  - انا مستوعب الخواص  
انا اريد فقط صفقة واحدة شراء فوق السعر وصفقة واحدة بيع تحت السعر  - اذا فتحت صفقة الشراء ووصلت الهدف سيغلق صفقة البيع تلقائيا ويتوقف 
واذا اغلقت صفقة الشراء علي ستوب سيغلق صفقة البيع ويفتح صفقة بيع اخري بضعف القيمة وصفقة شراء اخري بضعف القيمة

----------


## MR.dollar

> معلش غلبتك معي  - انا مستوعب الخواص  
> انا اريد فقط صفقة واحدة شراء فوق السعر وصفقة واحدة بيع تحت السعر  - اذا فتحت صفقة الشراء ووصلت الهدف سيغلق صفقة البيع تلقائيا ويتوقف 
> واذا اغلقت صفقة الشراء علي ستوب سيغلق صفقة البيع ويفتح صفقة بيع اخري بضعف القيمة وصفقة شراء اخري بضعف القيمة

 ليست هذه الفكرة الأساسيه للإكسبرت 
فكرة الإكسبرت تعتمد على وضع عدد محدد من الأوامر المعلقه أعلى وأسفل السعر وتقوم بإختيار إعداداتها من خصائص الإكسبرت 
بالنسبة لطالبك راجع هذا الموضوع هو الأقرب إلى طلبك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t97056.html

----------


## forexmen

مشكور اخي الكريم غلبتك معي  - انا كنت ابحث عن حل مناسب للفكرة فوجدت اكسبرت سوبابلكس ولكن له عدة اصدارات وتعديلات فلم استطع تحديد ايهما سيناسب بصراحة

----------


## siko

*ممكن اعدادات الاكسبرت ده لو انا عايز مضاعفات 1 2 4 8 16 32 ويكون الهدف 50 نقطة للاولي ولو نزل 50 تفتح واحدة تانية مضاعفة هدفها 50 عند تحقيقها تغلق الاولي علي 0 والثانية علي 50 نقطة ولو نزل 50 كمان تغلق الاولي علي - 50 نقطة والثانية علي 0 والثالثة علي + 50 وهكذا ويتم اغلاق جميع الصفقات عند حقق اي واحده ل 50 نقطة ياريت الاعدادات المناسب *

----------


## siko

> *ممكن اعدادات الاكسبرت ده لو انا عايز مضاعفات 1 2 4 8 16 32 ويكون الهدف 50 نقطة للاولي ولو نزل 50 تفتح واحدة تانية مضاعفة هدفها 50 عند تحقيقها تغلق الاولي علي 0 والثانية علي 50 نقطة ولو نزل 50 كمان تغلق الاولي علي - 50 نقطة والثانية علي 0 والثالثة علي + 50 وهكذا ويتم اغلاق جميع الصفقات عند حقق اي واحده ل 50 نقطة ياريت الاعدادات المناسب *

 للتوضيح اكتر ده بالظبط اللي انا عايزة  *مثلا انا فتحت صفقة شراء والسعر  نزل 200 نقطة طبعا كل 50 نقطة هيتفتح صفقة مضاعفة عن اللي قبلها لو اللوت  مثلا ب 1 دولار الصفقات هتكون كالتالي 
الاولي 1.00 هتكون خسرانة 100 نقطة = 100 دولار خسارة
الثانية 2.00 هتكون خسرانة 50 نقطة = 100 دولار خسارة
الثالثة 4.00 هتكون خسرانة 0 نقطة     = 0 دولار خسارة
الرابعة 8.00 هتكون كسبانة 50 نقطة = 400 دولار مكسب
وبكده اجمالي المكسب 400 - 100 - 100 - 0 = 200 دولار 
وبعد كده يتم اغلاق كل الصفقات ويتم البدء من اول وجديد باية من اللوت ب 1.00 
ياريت ياجماعة حد يفيدني بالاكسبرت ده وبالاعدادات والفكرة اللي انا قلتها دي لان انا تعبت اوي ولحد دلوقي موصلتش للي انا عايزة 
وشكرا والسلامة عليكم
وبانتظار الردود 
ارجو مساعدتي في الاعدادات الصحيحة لان الاعدادات اللي انا عملتها مش بتقفل اي صفقه علي سالب وكله موجب وبس انا عايز السالب يقفل مع الموجب*

----------


## azeroth

اخ اسامة السلام عليكم  
اذا ممكن تعديل بسيط وهو  
اضافة خاصية التريلنج ستيب او بوفت او استوب لكل نوع من الصفقات  
في النسخة الحالية هي متواجدة للناتج الاجمالي  
ولكن اريد ان افعل خاصية التريلنج ستيب لاوامر الاستوب مع ترك اوامر الليمت تعمل في اطار ربح السلة  
واذا ما كان ما افهمة عن التريلنج ستيب صحيح  
فبفرض ان الفرق بين مستويات السيل والباي ستوب هو 25 نقطة  
فاريد الاكسبيرت ان ينقل استوبات كل نوع اوامر الستوب المفتوحة كل 25 نقطة   
مثال توضيحي اكثر  
الامر 1 شراء استوب من 1.5500
الامر 2 شراء استوب من  1.5525
الامر 3 شراء استوب من 1.5550
الامر 4 شراء استوب من 15575
الامر 5 شراء استوب من 1.5600 
فالمطلوب انة اذا تم تفعيل الامر الثاني يتم وضع الاستوب للامرين المفتوح عند المستوي الاول 
وعند تفعيل الثالث ينقل استوبات ال3 اوامر المفتوحة الي المستوي التاني 
وعند تفعيل الرابع ينقل استوبات المستويات الاربعة الي المستوي الثالث   
وميزة ما سبق هو انك تستطيع تفعيل اوامر الليمت والاستوب معا وسيتم تصفية اوامر الاستوب بخاصيب التريلنج بعد الرالي 
وعند التصحيح تغلق صفقات الليمت نفسها من خلال الوصول لربح السلة 
وبكدة يكون نظام المضاعفات امن ومربح في حالات الرالي والارتداد منشار يعني  :Regular Smile:   
ما راي اخي اسامة

----------


## azeroth

ستر دولار هل بالمكان اضافة بسيطة عليا الاكسبيرت ام انك توقفت عن تعديل هذا المشروع 
هذا الاكسبيرت هو اسلوب متاجرتي الرئيسي واطل تعديل بسيط علية غير ما سطرتة باعلي  
هل ممكن ؟

----------


## جلال العراقي

خير الناس من نفع الناس 
طوبى لك اخي على مجهودك الكبير

----------


## gashaweb

> طلبه الكثير من الأعضاء وما زال هناك من يطلبه 
> يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقات معلقة أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر بناء على المتغيرات التي تحددها في الإكسبرت 
> الإكسبرت به أغلب الخيارات التي يمكن البحث عنها قررت جمعها كلها في إكسبرت واحد  
> متغيرات الإكسبرت  UseHourTrade فلتر العمل في وقت محدد FromHourTrade ساعة البدايه ToHourTrade ساعة النهايه  **خيار وضع الأوامر المعلقه** OpenBuyStopOrders وضع صفقات باي ستوب  DistanceBetweenBuyS المسافه بين صفقات الباي ستوب  OpenBuyLimitOrders  وضع صفقات باي ليميت DistanceBetweenBuyL المسافه بين صفقات الباي ليميت  OpenSellStopOrders وضع صفقات سيل ستوب DistanceBetweenSellS المسافه بين صفقات سيل ستوب  OpenSellLimitOrders  وضع صفقات سيل ليميت DistanceBetweenSellL المسافه بين صفقات سيل ليميت  **خيار حجم اللوت والمضاعفات** UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier  نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
> إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
> مثلا إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=true  
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه 1  2   4   8    16   وهكذا
> أما إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=false
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه  1   2   3   4   5   وهكذا FirstLot  حجم اللوت الأول NumberOfOrders  عدد الأوامر المعلقه التي يتم وضعها  OpenAtChoosenHour  وضع الصفقات في ساعة معينه  Hour_  الساعة التي يتم وضع الصفقات فيها  OnlyOnce  وضع الصفقات مره واحده فقط وبعدها لن يضع الإكسبرت صفقات أخرى حتى يتم تفعيله مره أخرى  **خيارات حذف وإغلاق الصفقات** FridayOpenOrdersFilter  عدم فتح صفقات يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayDeleteOrders  حذف الصفقات المعلقه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayCloseOrders  إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعه التي يتم تحديدها  _Hour  الساعة التي يتم تنفيذ الأوامر السابقه عندها  CloseOrdersAfterProfit  إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit  حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده Profit  الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) TakeProfit  هدف كل صفقه  TrailingStop  التريلينج ستوب  TrailingStep  التريلينج ستيب 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الغالي مستر دولار  
بعد اذنك مطلوب تعديل على اكسبريت الاوامر المعلقة بحيث : 
- يكون العمل على شمعة الساعة 10 بتوقيت fxdd
- يضع امر شراء معلق فوق الهاي بـ 15 نقطة 
- يضع امر بيع معلق فوق اللو بـ 15 نقطة 
- استوب الشراء مكان امر البيع المعلق 
-و استوب البيع مكان أمر الشراء المعلق
- اذا كان طول الشمعة 60 و اكبر لا يفتح اي صفقة 
- في حال تم تفعيل أمر الشراء و ضرب استوب الشراء يفتح صفقة بيع بعقد مضاعف 
و كذلك بالنسبة للبيع اذا تم تفعيل أمر البيع و تم ضرب الاستوب يفتح صفقة شراء بعقد مضاعف 
الهدف 30 نقطة  أو وضع إمكانية ملاحقة الارباح كل 20 نقطة  
- في حال دخل شمعة الساعة 10 لليوم الجديد يتم فتح صفقات جديدة و لا يلغى القديم بل يترك حتى يحقق الهدف أو يضرب الاستوب 
- فتح صفقة عكسية في حال ضرب الاستوب لاول مرة  يكون لمرة واحدة فقط 
أي في حال ضرب استوب شراء يتم فتح فتح عقد بيع مضاعف لمرة واحدة فقط إما أن يحقق الهدف 30 نقطة أو يضرب الاستوب . 
يوجد شرح على الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t114796.html 
دمت بود و عافية

----------


## alhlw

مستر دولار جزاك الله خيرا واسأل الله العظيم ان يرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب 
كان لى استفسار هل الاكسبرت به خاصيه اخفاء هدف الربح واخفاء الاستوب لوز ام لا وان كانت غير موجوده هل ممكن اضافتها  *(ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا)*

----------


## عبد المهيمن

_أخي  MR.Dollar  
عندي سؤال اذا سمحت  
كيف اخلي الاكسبرت  يقوم بالتالي  
انا وضعت اوامر بيع ابتداء من سعر 1.3500 كل عشرين نقطة يعمل عملية بيع بهدف 20 نقطة ايضا
و شراء ايضا كل 20 نقطة ابتداء من تحت ال 13500 كل 20 نقطة  بهدف 20 نقطة  
فتصبح الأوامر كالتالي : 
sell limit @1.3520 tp 1.3500
sell limit 1.3540 tp 1.3520
buy limit @ 1.3480 tp 1.3500
buy limit @ 1.3460 tp 1.3480 
لنفرض تفعلت أوامر البيع  كلها كيف اخلي الاكسبرت يرجع يضع مكان عملية البيع السابقة عملية باي ليمت
يعني مثلا تفعل امر البيبع من 1.3540 بهدف 1.3520 
و تحقق الهدف المطلوب من الاكسبرت ان  يقوم بوضع امر شراء بمجرد تفعيل امر البيع على سعر 1.3520 و هكذا بالنسبة لعمليات الشراء كل ما تفعل  اوردر شراء يضع مكان هدف عملية الشراء امر بيع  
يعني باختصار المطلوب  
بعد تفعل كل امر بيع يقوم الاكسبرت بوضع امر شراء من نقطة هدف البيع ( باي ليمت )
وكل ما تفعل امر شراء يقوم الاكسبرت بوضع امر بيع من  نقطة هدف االشراء ( سل ليمت ) 
و ايضا في حال مثلا انقطع الاتصال و رجع ما يقوم الاكسبرت بوضع الاوامر التي وضعها من قبل مرة اخرى  
او حتى لو اغلقت البرنامج و رجعت فتحته ما يرجع يضعع نفس الاوامر السابقة 
فمثلا ممكن يكون السعر الحالي اللي ابتدا الاكسبرت بوضع الاوامر عليه هو 1.3500 و عمل 30 اوردر بيع ليمت  
و فصل الانترنت او اضطريت اغلق البرنامج و ارجع اشغله مرة ثانية فما يرجع يحط  نفس الاوامر السابقة و يكتفي بالاوامر الموجودة الا اذا كان هناك امر بيع مثلا تفعل و يجب وضع امر شراء ليمت من مستوى الهدف_

----------


## كتكوت

استاذ اسامه 
جازاك الله الف خير 
ارجو اضافه الدقيقه مع خاصيه الزمن على اخر نسخه 
شكرا لك مقدما

----------


## Ammar.FX

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 لقد كنت متابعاً لهذا الاكسبيرت منذ البداية وقمت ببعض المشاركات ولكني قررت جمعها كلها في مشاركة واحدة لكي تكون أوضح وأتناقش فيها مع الجميع وخاصةً أستاذنا أسامة صاحب هذا الاكسبيرت 
هنالك أربع خيارات يجب إضافتها لكي يصبح هذا الاكسبيرت جاهزاً للعمل برأيي: 
1- أهم إضافة هي بأن يعيد الاكسبيرت وضع الأوامر المعلقة بالنسبة لأوامر البيع بعد إغلاق صفقات الشراء وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لأوامر الشراء أي كلما صعد السعر للأعلى وأغلق صفقة شراء قام الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر بيع معلق أسفل السعر وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لأوامر الشراء المعلقة، إن لهذه الخاصية الأثر الأكبر في حماية الحساب من المارجن كول وخاصة أوقات الرالي فإذا صعد السعر ألف نقطة للأعلى سوف أكون رابحاً 1000$ صافية ذلك لأن صفقات الشراء هي التي تفعلت وأغلقت فقط أما صفقات البيع فما زالت غير مفعلة فإذا بدأ السعر بالارتداد والهبوط بدأت أربح من صفقات البيع. 
2- الاكسبيرت لا يقوم بملاحقة السعر أي أنه يضع 20 أمر شراء معلق فوق السعر و20 أمر بيع معلق أسفل السعر فإذا صعد السعر 100 نقطة مثلاً وكنت واضعاً أوامر الشراء كل 25 نقطة فبعد تفعيلها وإغلاقها وإذا بدء السعر بالهبوط فإنه لا يبدأ بتفعيل أوامر البيع المعلقة بل علي الانتظار لهبوط السعر 100 نقطة حتى يبدأ بذلك أي أنه كلما صعد السعر للأعلى لا يقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر بيع معلق أسفله وهذا هو سر هذه الاستراتيجية (كذلك الأمر طبعاً بالنسبة لصفقات البيع) 
3- موجود في الاكسبيرت إمكانية إغلاق جميع الصفقات المفتوحة والمعلقة عند وصول الربح إلى قيمة محددة، أرجو إضافة خاصية إغلاق جميع الصفقات المفتوحة والمعلقة عند وصول الخسارة أيضاً إلى قيمة محددة. 
4- نستطيع أن نضيف خاصية بالنسبة لحسابات المايكرو لأنها لا تقبل وضع أكثر من 30 صفقة معلقة لكي نستطيع ملاحقة السعر دائماً وهي أن يقوم الاكسبيرت عند بدء تشغيله بوضع 5 صفقات معلقة شراء أعلى السعر و5 صفقات بيع معلقة أسفل السعر وكلما صعد السعر وأغلقت صفقة شراء قام الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر بيع معلق أسفل السعر وكذلك وضع أمر شراء معلق فوق الصفقات الخمسة الموضوعة سابقاً والاستمرار بذلك أي كلما صعد السعر وأغلق صفقة شراء استمر الاكسبيرت بوضع أوامر الشراء والبيع المعلقة.  أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت بشرحي وأنا بانتظار ردكم

----------


## tarek talaat

مستر دولار  انا عارف ان الموضوع قديم بس انا عاوز اضافة بسيطة لهذا الأكسبيرت العظيم و هى اضافة مضاعفات فيبوناتشى ضمن الخيارات الموجودة بالأكسبيرت  و شاكر جدا مقدما

----------


## tarek talaat

> مستر دولار  انا عارف ان الموضوع قديم بس انا عاوز اضافة بسيطة لهذا الأكسبيرت العظيم و هى اضافة مضاعفات فيبوناتشى ضمن الخيارات الموجودة بالأكسبيرت  و شاكر جدا مقدما

 ارجوك مستر دولار تحقق لى طلبى و دى اول مرة اطلب من حضرتك حاجة   و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## tarek talaat

> ارجوك مستر دولار تحقق لى طلبى و دى اول مرة اطلب من حضرتك حاجة   و شكرا جزيلا

 مستر دولار 
لو تكرمت النظر فى طلبى لآنة يهمنى جدا 
و شكرا لتعاوكم

----------


## shady2500

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكور مستر دولار على عمل هذا الاكسبيرت و لكن لى طلب بسيط و هو انت تجعل النسخه الاولى من الاكسبيرت تعيد وضع الصفقات التى فتحت و اغلقت على ربح او خسارة . علما انى اخذت الكود من فيرجن رقم ٤ و هو خاص ل AddOrdersAfterClose  و عملت كومبيل و لم يظهر اى اخطاء و لكن للاسف الامر لا يعيد نفسه عند الربح او الخساره و عند الانتهاء من اليوم لا يضع اوامر جديده لليوم الجديد.
و شكرا جدا و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## tohami

مستر  دولار هل يمكن اضافة فتح صفقة ماركت بيع او شراء بمجرد تفعيله على الشارت
وشكرا

----------


## sabo

السلام عليكم
تحية قلبية و شكر على الاكسبريتات الرائعة
و لكن هل يمكن جعل الاوامر المعلقة مخفية 
و خاصة النسخة 4.6

----------


## لوجه الله تعالى

> دي النتايج  للباك تست شهر مايو 2010  علي الاربع ساعات   ومرة اخري لفريم الساعه 
> لاحظ الفرق في  التوتال نت بروفيت انا عارف انه رقم خيالي اصلا بس  ده اخر ماتوصلت اليه 
> لاكن الخوف كل الخوف يكون الحقيقي  غير الباك تست   
> ................................................. 
> الاربع ساعات

 من شهر 6 ومبرمج الاكسبريت نفسه يسألك ما هى الاعدادات  
وانت عامل نفسك مش شايف 
و 100 عضو سؤلوك وانت عامل نفسك مش شايف 
سلامت هو الاكسبريت انت صممته بنفسك وتعبت فيه بنفسك وسهرت الليل تبرمجه ونزلته مجانا للاعضاء ؟ 
الم تستفد من المنتدى ومن الاكسبريت ؟ 
ما يمنع من طرح الاعدادات هل سوف نكسب من جيبك الخاص  
لا تعليق والله يهديك

----------


## Pipsi

> مستر دولار  انا عارف ان الموضوع قديم بس انا عاوز اضافة بسيطة لهذا الأكسبيرت العظيم و هى اضافة مضاعفات فيبوناتشى ضمن الخيارات الموجودة بالأكسبيرت  و شاكر جدا مقدما

 UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
 إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true وجعلت X_Multiplier=true   وجعلت Multiplier= 1.6 
فسوف تكون المضاعفه فيبوناتشى

----------


## mbkingdom

موضوع قوي و جميل مثل هذ مؤسف جدا انه يترك و يذهب في طي النسيان

----------


## mbkingdom

قمت بتجربة الإكسبرت النسخة الأخير  اعطى نتائج جيدة جدا و لكن قامت الشركة بحذف بعض الأوامر المعلقة التي كانت قريبة من التفعل  وبعدها اصبح الكسبرت يضع 10 اوامر من نفس السعر و بعدها تم غلق جميع الأوامر دفعة واحدة  و الأحداث هذي صارت اكثر من ثلاث مرات مع شركة معينة ثم جربت على شركة اخرى لم يفتح اي امر ثم اخرى صار مثل الشركة الولى رجاءا من يعرف شركة محترمة لا تتلاعب بالحساب و لا تمنع الاكسبرت يدلنا عليها مشكور

----------


## sabo

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد اكسبريت اوامر معلقة مضافة اليها امر سوق  مباشر بيع او شراء  عند اغلاق كل سلسة 
مثلا :
امر شراء مباشر من السوق او بيع مباشر  
بالاضافة الى اوامر معلقة شراء فوق  و اوامر بيع معلقة تحت الامر المباشر 
وبعد اغلاق العقود و حذف الاوامر المعلقة يبدا من جديد بامر مباشر من السوق و اوامر معلقة فوق و تحت
مع خالص حبي و تقديري

----------


## sabo

هل من مجيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبوخالد2010

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar.FX
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 لقد كنت متابعاً لهذا الاكسبيرت منذ البداية وقمت ببعض المشاركات ولكني قررت جمعها كلها في مشاركة واحدة لكي تكون أوضح وأتناقش فيها مع الجميع وخاصةً أستاذنا أسامة صاحب هذا الاكسبيرت 
هنالك أربع خيارات يجب إضافتها لكي يصبح هذا الاكسبيرت جاهزاً للعمل برأيي: 
1- أهم إضافة هي بأن يعيد الاكسبيرت وضع الأوامر المعلقة بالنسبة لأوامر البيع بعد إغلاق صفقات الشراء وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لأوامر الشراء أي كلما صعد السعر للأعلى وأغلق صفقة شراء قام الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر بيع معلق أسفل السعر وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لأوامر الشراء المعلقة، إن لهذه الخاصية الأثر الأكبر في حماية الحساب من المارجن كول وخاصة أوقات الرالي فإذا صعد السعر ألف نقطة للأعلى سوف أكون رابحاً 1000$ صافية ذلك لأن صفقات الشراء هي التي تفعلت وأغلقت فقط أما صفقات البيع فما زالت غير مفعلة فإذا بدأ السعر بالارتداد والهبوط بدأت أربح من صفقات البيع. 
2- الاكسبيرت لا يقوم بملاحقة السعر أي أنه يضع 20 أمر شراء معلق فوق السعر و20 أمر بيع معلق أسفل السعر فإذا صعد السعر 100 نقطة مثلاً وكنت واضعاً أوامر الشراء كل 25 نقطة فبعد تفعيلها وإغلاقها وإذا بدء السعر بالهبوط فإنه لا يبدأ بتفعيل أوامر البيع المعلقة بل علي الانتظار لهبوط السعر 100 نقطة حتى يبدأ بذلك أي أنه كلما صعد السعر للأعلى لا يقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر بيع معلق أسفله وهذا هو سر هذه الاستراتيجية (كذلك الأمر طبعاً بالنسبة لصفقات البيع)
3- موجود في الاكسبيرت إمكانية إغلاق جميع الصفقات المفتوحة والمعلقة عند وصول الربح إلى قيمة محددة، أرجو إضافة خاصية إغلاق جميع الصفقات المفتوحة والمعلقة عند وصول الخسارة أيضاً إلى قيمة محددة. 
4- نستطيع أن نضيف خاصية بالنسبة لحسابات المايكرو لأنها لا تقبل وضع أكثر من 30 صفقة معلقة لكي نستطيع ملاحقة السعر دائماً وهي أن يقوم الاكسبيرت عند بدء تشغيله بوضع 5 صفقات معلقة شراء أعلى السعر و5 صفقات بيع معلقة أسفل السعر وكلما صعد السعر وأغلقت صفقة شراء قام الاكسبيرت بوضع أمر بيع معلق أسفل السعر وكذلك وضع أمر شراء معلق فوق الصفقات الخمسة الموضوعة سابقاً والاستمرار بذلك أي كلما صعد السعر وأغلق صفقة شراء استمر الاكسبيرت بوضع أوامر الشراء والبيع المعلقة.  أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت بشرحي وأنا بانتظار ردكم  *

----------


## ابوكلبشه

الاخ  مستر دولار 
جزاك الله خير على هذا الاكسبيرت  ويشهد الله انني استفدت منه الكثير 
هل من الممكن تعديل بسيط على الاكسبيرت النسخة4.5 
بحيث يعطي امرشراء وبيع مباشرة(هيدج) ثم يضع الاوامر المعلقه حسب الاعدادات المعروفه

----------


## sabo

> طلبه الكثير من الأعضاء وما زال هناك من يطلبه 
> يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقات معلقة أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر بناء على المتغيرات التي تحددها في الإكسبرت 
> الإكسبرت به أغلب الخيارات التي يمكن البحث عنها قررت جمعها كلها في إكسبرت واحد  
> متغيرات الإكسبرت  UseHourTrade فلتر العمل في وقت محدد FromHourTrade ساعة البدايه ToHourTrade ساعة النهايه  **خيار وضع الأوامر المعلقه** OpenBuyStopOrders وضع صفقات باي ستوب  DistanceBetweenBuyS المسافه بين صفقات الباي ستوب  OpenBuyLimitOrders  وضع صفقات باي ليميت DistanceBetweenBuyL المسافه بين صفقات الباي ليميت  OpenSellStopOrders وضع صفقات سيل ستوب DistanceBetweenSellS المسافه بين صفقات سيل ستوب  OpenSellLimitOrders  وضع صفقات سيل ليميت DistanceBetweenSellL المسافه بين صفقات سيل ليميت  **خيار حجم اللوت والمضاعفات** UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier  نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
> إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
> مثلا إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=true  
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه 1  2   4   8    16   وهكذا
> أما إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=false
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه  1   2   3   4   5   وهكذا FirstLot  حجم اللوت الأول NumberOfOrders  عدد الأوامر المعلقه التي يتم وضعها  OpenAtChoosenHour  وضع الصفقات في ساعة معينه  Hour_  الساعة التي يتم وضع الصفقات فيها  OnlyOnce  وضع الصفقات مره واحده فقط وبعدها لن يضع الإكسبرت صفقات أخرى حتى يتم تفعيله مره أخرى  **خيارات حذف وإغلاق الصفقات** FridayOpenOrdersFilter  عدم فتح صفقات يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayDeleteOrders  حذف الصفقات المعلقه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayCloseOrders  إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعه التي يتم تحديدها  _Hour  الساعة التي يتم تنفيذ الأوامر السابقه عندها  CloseOrdersAfterProfit  إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit  حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده Profit  الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) TakeProfit  هدف كل صفقه  TrailingStop  التريلينج ستوب  TrailingStep  التريلينج ستيب 
> ...

 استاذ اسامة اذا ممكن اضافة خاصية الغاء الاوامر المعاكسة عند تفعيل احد الاوامر 
مثلا عند تنفيذ امر شراء يحذف الاكسبريت جميع اوردرات البيع و العكس صحيح
deleteoppsitse 
و كل عام و انت بخير

----------


## sabo

ساقوم بوضع اوامر شراء فوق السعر ب 1لوت لكل الاوامر
و اومر شراء اسفل السعر و لكل بنظام مضاعفات  
و بالعكس للبيع  
اي اوامر بيع اسفل السعر ب 1لوت
و اوامر بيع معلقة فوق السعر بنظام مضاعفات 
و لكل اريد عندما يتفعل اي امر بيع او شراء يتم الغاء جميع الاوامر من النوع المعاكس 
تقبل ودي و حبي

----------


## sabo

للرفع

----------


## sniper619

استاذ اسامة اذا ممكن إلغاء بعض الخيارات وجعله بسيط وإجراء تعديل المسافة:  
Step 1: للمسافة بين أول أمرين بيع وشراء
Step 2: للمسافة بين التعزيزات

----------


## Mammad

السام عليكم
شكرا لهذا الاكسبرت الرائع و عملت باكتست بجوده 99% و النتائج ممتازه
GBPUSD 15m

----------


## الفانوس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
اخوي اسامة ارجو منك التعديل علي النسخة الاخيرة بحيث انة اذا تبقي العقود المفتوحة .... مفتوحة حتي وصولها للبروفت الي انا محددة سواء في نفس اليوم او اليوم الثاني او اي يوم المهم هنا انة اذا وصل للهدف بتاعي يوقف ويلغي جميع العقود المعلقة ولايفتح اي شئ الا مع الشمعة الجديد 
لانة ملاحظة بعد تحقيق الهدف يلغي العقود المعلقة ولكن مباشرة يبدأ بعقود جديدة في نفس الشمعة فياريت تعدلة وكل عام وانت بالف بصحة وعافية

----------


## الفانوس

والملاحظ ايضا اخي اسامة انة عندما احدد الربح وليكن مثلا 200 profit  والمقصود 200 دولار فانة لايقفل الصفقات المفتوحة مع العلم بانة خاصية close orders after profit ترو وخاصية delete orders after profit  ترو ولكنة يستمر  فهل الاكسبيرت فية شئ خطأ ام انا المخطئ مع الشكر

----------


## mohamed86

> السام عليكم
> شكرا لهذا الاكسبرت الرائع و عملت باكتست بجوده 99% و النتائج ممتازه
> GBPUSD 15m

 إعدادك لو سمحت أخى

----------


## hsngs14

هل يمن اضافة ايقاف الخسارة للاوامر

----------


## mohammed2030

اخي الكريم اسامه اشكرك على الاكسبرت العظيم ولكني بحاجه الى تغييرين فقط واكون لك من الشاكرين 
اولاً خاصية اغلاق الصفقات عند الوصل الى خساره معينه على غرار الاغلاق على ربح معين
ثانياُ لا اعلم اذا بالأمكان تفعيل خاصيه اغلاق الاوامر بعد مرور دقائق معينه اقوم بتحديدها مسبقاً 
ولكن مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

----------


## mohamed86

يعنى بضيع 4 ساعات لأوصل إلى شيىء ولكن بلا فائدة , اللى عنده إعداد يتفضل يقوله بدل ما يكتب نسب وأرقام حققها فى الباكتيست وإلا يظل الإكسبرت قيد التعديل ليس إلا

----------


## mohammed2030

up up

----------


## mohammed2030

هل من مجيب ؟

----------


## mohamed86

هية الناس مش فاضية ولا ايه؟

----------


## MAMDOH111

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همس
					  اخي الكريم اسامه اشكرك على الاكسبرت العظيم ولكني بحاجه الى تغييرين فقط واكون لك من الشاكرين 
اولاً خاصية اغلاق الصفقات عند الوصل الى خساره معينه على غرار الاغلاق على ربح معين
ثانياُ لا اعلم اذا بالأمكان تفعيل خاصيه اغلاق الاوامر بعد مرور دقائق معينه اقوم بتحديدها مسبقاً 
ولكن مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان    
فى انتظار أسامه باشا لبحث هذه التعديلات المهمة 
وخاصة الطلب الأول يخصوص خاصية اغلاق الصفقات عند الوصول الى خساره معينه*

----------


## MR.dollar

> هل يمن اضافة ايقاف الخسارة للاوامر

 هذا الخيار موجود 
BuyStopSL  , BuyLimitSL  , SellStopSL  , SellLimitSL   

> اخي الكريم اسامه اشكرك على الاكسبرت العظيم ولكني بحاجه الى تغييرين فقط واكون لك من الشاكرين 
> اولاً خاصية اغلاق الصفقات عند الوصل الى خساره معينه على غرار الاغلاق على ربح معين
> ثانياُ لا اعلم اذا بالأمكان تفعيل خاصيه اغلاق الاوامر بعد مرور دقائق معينه اقوم بتحديدها مسبقاً 
> ولكن مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

 تم إضافة هذه الخاصيه 
CloseOrdersAfterLoss  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق الصفقات عند خساره معينه 
Loss  الخساره بالدولار ويتم كتابتها بالسالب  
بالنسبه لإغلاق الأوامر فهل تقصد حذف الأوامر المعلقه أم إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه

----------


## mohammed2030

> هذا الخيار موجود 
> BuyStopSL  , BuyLimitSL  , SellStopSL  , SellLimitSL   
> تم إضافة هذه الخاصيه 
> CloseOrdersAfterLoss  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق الصفقات عند خساره معينه 
> Loss  الخساره بالدولار ويتم كتابتها بالسالب  
> بالنسبه لإغلاق الأوامر فهل تقصد حذف الأوامر المعلقه أم إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه

 
شكراً لك اخي الكريم 
اقصد بذلك اغلاق جميع الصفقان المعلقه والمفنوحه

----------


## MAMDOH111

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.dollar
					  
 تم إضافة هذه الخاصيه 
CloseOrdersAfterLoss  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق الصفقات عند خساره معينه 
Loss  الخساره بالدولار ويتم كتابتها بالسالب     بسم الله ما شاء الله  
تسلم ايدك يا أسامه باشا  خبير العرب للمؤشرات والاكسيبرتات  
وهذا الاكسيبرت هو اهم اكسيبرت فى المنتدى وأيضا أفضل تصميم لأكسيبرت اوامر معلقة   وان شاء الله سوف أقوم بتجربة هذا التعديل الجديد 
 ولكننى مريض منذ أن أرسلت لك رسالة بهذا التعديل الذى طلبه الأخ الكريم ابو همس 
دعواتكم بالشفاء لى ولمرضى المسلمين ( آمين )  ولكن ياباشا كان يجب ان تكوت هذه النسخة هى النسخة الخامسة V5 
ولا ايه رأيك ياغالى 
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير ( آمين )*

----------


## MR.dollar

> *  بسم الله ما شاء الله  
> تسلم ايدك يا أسامه باشا  خبير العرب للمؤشرات والاكسيبرتات  
> وهذا الاكسيبرت هو اهم اكسيبرت فى المنتدى وأيضا أفضل تصميم لأكسيبرت اوامر معلقة   وان شاء الله سوف أقوم بتجربة هذا التعديل الجديد 
>  ولكننى مريض منذ أن أرسلت لك رسالة بهذا التعديل الذى طلبه الأخ الكريم ابو همس 
> دعواتكم بالشفاء لى ولمرضى المسلمين ( آمين )  ولكن ياباشا كان يجب ان تكوت هذه النسخة هى النسخة الخامسة V5 
> ولا ايه رأيك ياغالى 
> بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير ( آمين )*

 النسخه رقم 5 مرفقه  :Teeth Smile:    

> شكراً لك اخي الكريم 
> اقصد بذلك اغلاق جميع الصفقان المعلقه والمفنوحه

 تم إضافة هذا الخيار 
CloseAfterPassMinutes  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق وحذف الصفقات بعد مرور وقت معين
MinutesPass  عدد الدقائق

----------


## MAMDOH111

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.dollar
					  النسخه رقم 5 مرفقه    
تم إضافة هذا الخيار 
CloseAfterPassMinutes  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق وحذف الصفقات بعد مرور وقت معين
MinutesPass  عدد الدقائق   بارك الله فيك  
يا خبير العرب للمؤشرات والاكسيبرتات  
أسامه باشا*

----------


## mohamed86

مجهود الأخ مستر دولار يشكر عليه , ولكنى أرى أن الهدف الأساسى قد ابتعد عنه وهو إعداد للإكسبرت من الأخ صاحب الفكرة

----------


## MAMDOH111

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamed86
					  مجهود الأخ مستر دولار يشكر عليه , ولكنى أرى أن الهدف الأساسى قد ابتعد عنه وهو إعداد للإكسبرت من الأخ صاحب الفكرة    
أخى الكريم محمد   راجع الصفحة الأولى للأكسيبرت ستجد فيها نسخ كثيرة اختار منها مايتوافق معك 
ولو لك فكره جديده اطلبها من أسامه باشا 
ولا ايه رأيك فى كلامى*

----------


## mohamed86

بحكى على الإعدادات يا أخ محمد, إكسبرت ناجح (على قول البعض) وأجلس عليه 5 ساعات أعدل الإعدادات على الباكتيست ولا أحصل على شيىء؟ لذلك أطلب الإعداد الصح إذا كان فيه إعداد ناجح

----------


## ayman mourad

جارى التجربه وشكرا لك على الاكسبيرت

----------


## بهجت الريس

هل هناك امكانية بالأكسبرت يجعلة يفتح صفقة بيع وشراء مباشرة عند تفعيل الأكسبرت عند الدخول على الشارت ثم تأتى الأوامر المعلقة بعد ذالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذة النقطة مهمه جدا جدا جدا

----------


## بهجت الريس

أنا أقصد بعمل صفقة بيع وشراء مباشرة عند تفعيل الدخول على الشارت هو عمل بيع وشراء عند السعر الحالى فلا أريدة قبل السعر ولا بعده أريدة بمجرد فتح الأكسبرت يقوم بعمل بيع وشراء على السعر الحالى ثم تاتى الصفقات المعلقة بعد ذالك

----------


## MAMDOH111

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.dollar
					  النسخه رقم 5 مرفقه    
تم إضافة هذا الخيار 
CloseAfterPassMinutes  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق وحذف الصفقات بعد مرور وقت معين
MinutesPass  عدد الدقائق    أسامه باشا  
أرجو أن يكون التعديل هو حذف الأوامر المعلقة فقط  
واعادتها من جديد بعد مرور وقت محدد بالدقائق وليس غلق الصفقات المفتوحة أيضا   واقترح بعد أذنك أن يكون التعديل بزيادة هذا الخيار مع وجود نفس الخيار بحذف كل الأوامر 
لأننى وجدت الاكسيبرت يغلق جميع الأوامر وهذا يتسبب فى خسارة الصفقات المفتوحة         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بهجت الريس
					  أنا أقصد بعمل صفقة بيع وشراء مباشرة عند تفعيل الدخول على الشارت هو عمل بيع وشراء عند السعر الحالى فلا أريدة قبل السعر ولا بعده أريدة بمجرد فتح الأكسبرت يقوم بعمل بيع وشراء على السعر الحالى ثم تاتى الصفقات المعلقة بعد ذالك   تعديل هام جدا جدا فعلا أخى الكريم بهجت 
وأرجو من اسامه باشا النظر فى هذا التعديل*

----------


## AbuYaser4X

بارك الله فيك يا اخي

----------


## MAMDOH111

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.dollar
					  النسخه رقم 5 مرفقه    
تم إضافة هذا الخيار 
CloseAfterPassMinutes  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق وحذف الصفقات بعد مرور وقت معين
MinutesPass  عدد الدقائق         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MAMDOH111
					     أسامه باشا  
أرجو أن يكون التعديل هو حذف الأوامر المعلقة فقط  
واعادتها من جديد بعد مرور وقت محدد بالدقائق وليس غلق الصفقات المفتوحة أيضا   واقترح بعد أذنك أن يكون التعديل بزيادة هذا الخيار مع وجود نفس الخيار بحذف كل الأوامر 
لأننى وجدت الاكسيبرت يغلق جميع الأوامر وهذا يتسبب فى خسارة الصفقات المفتوحة         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بهجت الريس
					  أنا أقصد بعمل صفقة بيع وشراء مباشرة عند تفعيل الدخول على الشارت هو عمل بيع وشراء عند السعر الحالى فلا أريدة قبل السعر ولا بعده أريدة بمجرد فتح الأكسبرت يقوم بعمل بيع وشراء على السعر الحالى ثم تاتى الصفقات المعلقة بعد ذالك   تعديل هام جدا جدا فعلا أخى الكريم بهجت 
وأرجو من اسامه باشا النظر فى هذا التعديل   *

----------


## mssaad66

ماشاء الله عليك يا استاذ اسامة... انا متابع لمواضيعك منذ فترة ... الله يباركلك بمالك وعيالك على إخلاصك مع اخوانك وان شاء الله من نجاح إلى نجاح ....  :Good:

----------


## abdallahjzna

السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيك أستاذنا أسامة 
شكرا وبالتوفيق

----------


## abdallahjzna

أستاذي الكريم أردت أن أضيف رد وطلب تعديل للاستراتيجية إلا أن الموضوع أعتقد لا يحتمل طلبات التعديل  :Emoticon1: 
لذلك وضعت ردي او استفساري عبارة عن موضوع 
وهو في الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t136462.html#post2291326
وانا شاكر لك كل مجهوداتك

----------


## iunes

> طلبه الكثير من الأعضاء وما زال هناك من يطلبه 
> يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقات معلقة أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر بناء على المتغيرات التي تحددها في الإكسبرت 
> الإكسبرت به أغلب الخيارات التي يمكن البحث عنها قررت جمعها كلها في إكسبرت واحد  
> متغيرات الإكسبرت  UseHourTrade فلتر العمل في وقت محدد FromHourTrade ساعة البدايه ToHourTrade ساعة النهايه  **خيار وضع الأوامر المعلقه** OpenBuyStopOrders وضع صفقات باي ستوب  DistanceBetweenBuyS المسافه بين صفقات الباي ستوب  OpenBuyLimitOrders  وضع صفقات باي ليميت DistanceBetweenBuyL المسافه بين صفقات الباي ليميت  OpenSellStopOrders وضع صفقات سيل ستوب DistanceBetweenSellS المسافه بين صفقات سيل ستوب  OpenSellLimitOrders  وضع صفقات سيل ليميت DistanceBetweenSellL المسافه بين صفقات سيل ليميت  **خيار حجم اللوت والمضاعفات** UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier  نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
> إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
> مثلا إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=true  
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه 1  2   4   8    16   وهكذا
> أما إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=false
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه  1   2   3   4   5   وهكذا FirstLot  حجم اللوت الأول NumberOfOrders  عدد الأوامر المعلقه التي يتم وضعها  OpenAtChoosenHour  وضع الصفقات في ساعة معينه  Hour_  الساعة التي يتم وضع الصفقات فيها  OnlyOnce  وضع الصفقات مره واحده فقط وبعدها لن يضع الإكسبرت صفقات أخرى حتى يتم تفعيله مره أخرى  **خيارات حذف وإغلاق الصفقات** FridayOpenOrdersFilter  عدم فتح صفقات يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayDeleteOrders  حذف الصفقات المعلقه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayCloseOrders  إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعه التي يتم تحديدها  _Hour  الساعة التي يتم تنفيذ الأوامر السابقه عندها  CloseOrdersAfterProfit  إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit  حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده Profit  الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) TakeProfit  هدف كل صفقه  TrailingStop  التريلينج ستوب  TrailingStep  التريلينج ستيب 
> ...

 بارك الله فيك استاذ ماستر دولار اكسبيرت اكثر من ممتاز 
من بعد اذنك هل يمكن طلب تعديل اذا كان ممكن على الشكل التالي
يبقى الاكسبيرت يضع اوامر اعلا السعر واسفل السعر وتبقا نفس المسافة بين الاوامر والسعر
او تكن الاوامر نفس اوامر هاذا الاكسبيرت 
الاكسبيرت في المرفقات

----------


## iunes

> السام عليكم
> شكرا لهذا الاكسبرت الرائع و عملت باكتست بجوده 99% و النتائج ممتازه
> GBPUSD 15m

 اخي ممكن الاعدادت

----------


## mohamed86

> اخي ممكن الاعدادت

 أخى الكريم حضرتك* بتؤذن فى مالطة!* 
راجع جميع مواضيع الإكسبرتات وستجد ردود مشابهة من أعضاء مختلفين ثم عند طلب الإعداد بيعرفوا يتملصوا كويس وذلك لأسباب متعددة:
1- الأنانية
2- الكذب
3- ظروف لا يعلمها إلا الله
4 - اكتشف سر شويبس والمخابرات الفوريكسية خطفته

----------


## mohamed86

زى بالضبط الأخ اللى جه يغنى بالشبكة العصبية ويزاحم الموضوع المكرر فى كل مكان على النت وعلشان بيذل الناس بمقدمة العلم اللى قرأها وجد هنا رد فعل , وأيضا استشهد بإكسبرت فلان الفلانى اللى عمل باكتيست وعمل مليارات تزاحم بيل جاتس والله أعلم أبو فلان ده حقيقة ولا من نسج الخيال!

----------


## MAMDOH111

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.dollar
					  النسخه رقم 5 مرفقه    
تم إضافة هذا الخيار 
CloseAfterPassMinutes  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق وحذف الصفقات بعد مرور وقت معين
MinutesPass  عدد الدقائق         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MAMDOH111
					     أسامه باشا  
أرجو أن يكون التعديل هو حذف الأوامر المعلقة فقط  
واعادتها من جديد بعد مرور وقت محدد بالدقائق وليس غلق الصفقات المفتوحة أيضا   واقترح بعد أذنك أن يكون التعديل بزيادة هذا الخيار مع وجود نفس الخيار بحذف كل الأوامر 
لأننى وجدت الاكسيبرت يغلق جميع الأوامر وهذا يتسبب فى خسارة الصفقات المفتوحة        
فى انتظار ردك يا خبير العرب للمؤشرات والاكسيبرتات 
اسامه باشا  والاكسيبرت المطلوب تعديله هو آخر نسخة V5  
والاكسيبرت فى المرفقات ياباشا*

----------


## iunes

> أخى الكريم حضرتك* بتؤذن فى مالطة!* 
> راجع جميع مواضيع الإكسبرتات وستجد ردود مشابهة من أعضاء مختلفين ثم عند طلب الإعداد بيعرفوا يتملصوا كويس وذلك لأسباب متعددة:
> 1- الأنانية
> 2- الكذب
> 3- ظروف لا يعلمها إلا الله
> 4 - اكتشف سر شويبس والمخابرات الفوريكسية خطفته

 اخي ما الفرق ان اواذن في مالطة ام في الاسكيمو المهم الاذان اذان ويسمع بكل مكان
انا طلبت وكل شخص له حريت الاختيار

----------


## MAMDOH111

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MAMDOH111
					      
فى انتظار ردك يا خبير العرب للمؤشرات والاكسيبرتات 
اسامه باشا  والاكسيبرت المطلوب تعديله هو آخر نسخة V5  
والاكسيبرت فى المرفقات ياباشا  *   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9636...ml#post2314516

----------


## أبوأنس

> * *   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9636...ml#post2314516

  اخي كيف اشغل المضاعفات بمتل هده الطريقة 1.00  1.10  1.20  1.30  1.40  1.50  1.60  1.70  1.80 وهكدا شكرا

----------


## بهجت الريس

> اخي كيف اشغل المضاعفات بمتل هده الطريقة 1.00  1.10  1.20  1.30  1.40  1.50  1.60  1.70  1.80 وهكدا شكرا

 انا أقترحت على مستر دولار انه يتيح للأكسبيرت تحديد المسافة بين كل امر معلق والأمر الأخر خارجيا وكذالك اللوت لكل أمر معلق كالأتى
pending1 = عدد النقاط بين الأمر المعلق الأول والسعر الحالى
lot1            = قيمة اللوت الأول 
pending 2 = عدد النقاط بين الأمر المعلق الثانى والأمر المعلق الأول
lot2            =قيمة اللوت الثانى 
pending 3 = عدد النقاط بين الأمر المعلق الثالث والأمر المعلق الثانى
lot3            = قيمة اللوت الثالث 
وهكذا وممكن نحدد مثلا عشر اوامر معلقة وعلى ما اعتقد العشر اوامر كافيين اوى اوى وبكده كل واحد هايظبط الأكسبيرت على رؤيتة هوه وعلى حسب وضع السوق

----------


## أبوأنس

اخي مستر دولار اريد كيف اشتغل بالمضاعفات على الطريقة دي 1.00  1.10  1.20  1.30  1.40  1.50  وهكدا هل لازمها برمجة او من الاعدادات انا حسابي اقل شيء النقطة بدولار
شكرا المرجو الرد

----------


## M.A.T.R.I.X

هل لي بسؤالك مستر دولار سؤال عن ما هي الاستراتيجية التي تتاجر بها شخصيا وما هي الافضل لديك ؟؟؟

----------


## أبوأنس

اخي المرجو الرد كيف العمل بالمضاعفات ب1.00 1.10 1.20 1.30 1.40 وهكدا هل لازمها برمجة او من الاعدادات لان اقل نقطة عندي في الحساب بدولار 
شكرا

----------


## salr

> النسخه رقم 4.6 
> تم إضافة هذه الخاصيه 
> CloseOrdersAfterLoss  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق الصفقات عند خساره معينه 
> Loss  الخساره بالدولار ويتم كتابتها بالسالب

   

> بارك الله فيك استاذ ماستر دولار اكسبيرت اكثر من ممتاز 
> من بعد اذنك هل يمكن طلب تعديل اذا كان ممكن على الشكل التالي
> يبقى الاكسبيرت يضع اوامر اعلا السعر واسفل السعر وتبقا نفس المسافة بين الاوامر والسعر
> او تكن الاوامر نفس اوامر هاذا الاكسبيرت 
> الاكسبيرت في المرفقات

 اخي اسامة الله يوفقك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب 
لي طلب تعديل بسيط وهام وهو :
1- اغلاق العقد الخاسر فقط  بنسبة يتم تحديدها مثلا  1% من رأس المال ؟ وإبقاء العقود الاخرى على وضعها .
2- إعادة ترتيب الاوامر المعلقة بالنسبة للسعر الحالي  اذا تفعل أعلى أمر او ادنى أمر  من الاوامر المعلقة السابقة  مع عدم اغلاق العقود المفعلة . 
وشكرا لك مرة أخرى اخي اسامه   *الله يوفقك يا حي يا قيوم*

----------


## الجلاد22

معاك يا غالي,,,

----------


## sh4

*عند تفعيل خيار المضاعفت الضرب
يظهر عندى هذا الخطاء*

----------


## almrasl

جزاك الله خير

----------


## فايز

هل ممكن ان نضع  اليتك بروفت للجميع الاوامر علي سعر واحد 
متال : انا عملت اومر باي ستوب بعدد 50امر وعملت اومر بيع ستوب  عدد 50 امر فتوجد مراكز مفتوحه وامر معلقه واريد ان اقفل كل العمليات علي هدف واحد وهو اخر سعر شراء +10 نقاط مع احتساب فرق السبيرد للعمليات  البيع المفتوحه  وكدا نقفل جميع العمليات في وقت واحد وهدف واحد ويتم الغاء الاومر المعلقه ويبدا الاكسبيرت بعمل الاومر من جديد والعكس صحيح في حاله البيع . وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## MR.dollar

> اخي المرجو الرد كيف العمل بالمضاعفات ب1.00 1.10  1.20 1.30 1.40 وهكدا هل لازمها برمجة او من الاعدادات لان اقل نقطة عندي  في الحساب بدولار 
> شكرا

 هذا الخيار لم يتم إضافته بعد فحاليا الموجود هو مضاعفات الضرب 
حجم اللوت * Multiplier  
أو الجمع حجم اللوت الإبتدائي + حجم آخر لوت   

> *عند تفعيل خيار المضاعفت الضرب
> يظهر عندى هذا الخطاء*

 حجم لوت خاطئ ربما بسبب أن الإكسبرت وصل إلى حجم لوت كبير لم يستطع وضعه ولا يسمح به البروكر أو كانت المضاعفه بها رقم عشري مثلا لوت مايكرو لا يسمح البروكر بوضعه  
------------
جميع الإضافات التي ذكرها الإخوه سوف تكون في النسخه القادمه قريبا بإذن الله

----------


## sh4

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.dollar
					  هذا الخيار لم يتم إضافته بعد فحاليا الموجود هو مضاعفات الضرب 
حجم اللوت * Multiplier  
أو الجمع حجم اللوت الإبتدائي + حجم آخر لوت   
حجم لوت خاطئ ربما بسبب أن الإكسبرت وصل إلى حجم لوت كبير لم يستطع وضعه ولا يسمح به البروكر أو كانت المضاعفه بها رقم عشري مثلا لوت مايكرو لا يسمح البروكر بوضعه  
------------
جميع الإضافات التي ذكرها الإخوه سوف تكون في النسخه القادمه قريبا بإذن الله   بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ScalpInG_SnIpeR

ألف شكر لحضرتك و ربنا يجزيك خير

----------


## a7med920

الموضوع دا من افضل الموضوعات التى تعلمت منها المتاجره

----------


## turkm

> هل ممكن ان نضع  اليتك بروفت للجميع الاوامر علي سعر واحد 
> متال : انا عملت اومر باي ستوب بعدد 50امر وعملت اومر بيع ستوب  عدد 50 امر فتوجد مراكز مفتوحه وامر معلقه واريد ان اقفل كل العمليات علي هدف واحد وهو اخر سعر شراء +10 نقاط مع احتساب فرق السبيرد للعمليات  البيع المفتوحه  وكدا نقفل جميع العمليات في وقت واحد وهدف واحد ويتم الغاء الاومر المعلقه ويبدا الاكسبيرت بعمل الاومر من جديد والعكس صحيح في حاله البيع . وجزاكم الله خير

 فعلا يا اخي هذا هو يلي ناقص الاكسبيرت وبيطلع اكسبيرت بجنن

----------


## Face book

*سؤال ازاي اخلي الاكسبيرت عندما يتحقق الهدف يلغي الاوامر المعلقه؟؟ 
وسؤال مبتدئ كمان هو الاكسبيرت بيعمل حتي لو قفلت المنصه والكمبيوتر؟؟ 
تقبل ودي واحترامي*

----------


## mohamed86

> *سؤال ازاي اخلي الاكسبيرت عندما يتحقق الهدف يلغي الاوامر المعلقه؟؟ 
> وسؤال مبتدئ كمان هو الاكسبيرت بيعمل حتي لو قفلت المنصه والكمبيوتر؟؟ 
> تقبل ودي واحترامي*

 أخى الكريم نصيحة أخوية بلاش الآن موضوع التجارة الآلية , أمامك حل من اثنين:
1- معاك 100 ألف دولار وشغلك هيبقى بال 10 سنت للنقطة وتستخدم المضاعفات.
2- معاك أقل من كده بس لازم تدرس التحليل الأساسى والفنى بشكل متزامن يمكنك من اتخاذ قرار أنك تشتغل بالإكسبرت أو لا تشتغل به حسب الوقت 
وإلا فلا يوجد إكسبرت " ناجح" يملى العين ويشغل رصيد حسب مقدرة أغلب المتاجرين 
وإكسبرتات الشبكة العصبية مازالت من نسج خيال الحاكى عنها ولا دليل ملموس عن ظهور بيل جاتس جديد من الفوريكس 
النقطة الثانية, الأخ العزيز مستر دولار مشغول ونرجو من الإخوة المبرمجون التفاعل هنا فى نفس الموضوع إلى حين تفرغ أخى أسامة, لأنه توجد تعديلات هامة وأهمها على الإطلاق: إغلاق وحذف الأوامر حسب الربح بالدولار يجب أن يعدل بحيث يكون إغلاق حسب ربح خاص بالزوج الذى يشتغل عليه الإكسبرت فقط مع عدم إلغاء الخانة الأساسية وتركها لتكون حسب الطلب  الطلبات كثيرة ولكنى فوجئت بهذا الأمر عندما كانت هناك أوامر أخرى مفتوحه وحققت ربح ولكن فى وقت خسارة أوامر الإكسبرت فأغلق الإكسبرت أوامره فقط بدون الأوامر الأخرى على أساس الربح الإجمالى , وهذا غير مقبول طبعا 
كنت أريد فتح موضوع ولكنى أفضل الإجابة من الإخوة المبرمجون هنا لتعم الإفادة

----------


## zelenko

السلام عليكم  
اكسبيرت اكثر من رائع يا اخ اسامة و حاليا اجرب عليه استراتيجية الاخ احمد  
بس لاحظت انه فيه مشكلة  
دلوقتي  انا فعلت خيار التوقيت و قلتله يفتح صفقات من الساعة 8 صباحا و حتي الساعة الساعة 5 مساءا 
فتح الصفقات تمام و اتفعلت بعض الاوردرات  و انا طبعا محددله الربح و كله تمام 
فجاة  اول ما الساعة  عدت 5 مساءا قام الاكسبيرت مسح الاوامر المعلقة و ساب فقط الاوامر اللي اتفعلت  
و هذا لا اريده 
انا اريده عندما احددله وقت معين  يقوم يرص الشبكة بتاعت الاوردرات و ما يمسحش اي حاجة غير لما يجي الربح  
يعني النهاردة الاتنين مثلا و الساعة عدت 8 صباحا قام الاكسبيرت رص شبكة الاوردرات و اتفعل بعضهم بس لسة ما جابش الربح المحدد و الساعة عدت 5 مساءا   انا بقي  عايز الاكسبيرت يسيب الشبكة محطوطة زي ما هي و بعدين لنفرض مثلا التارجت تم الوصول له الساعة 11 مساءا    هنا يغلق الاكسبيرت الجميع و لا يقوم بفتح اوردرات اخري حتي تاتي الساعة 8 اليوم التالي  
ارجو ان تكون فكرتي و صلت

----------


## zelenko

> السلام عليكم  
> اكسبيرت اكثر من رائع يا اخ اسامة و حاليا اجرب عليه استراتيجية الاخ احمد  
> بس لاحظت انه فيه مشكلة  
> دلوقتي  انا فعلت خيار التوقيت و قلتله يفتح صفقات من الساعة 8 صباحا و حتي الساعة الساعة 5 مساءا 
> فتح الصفقات تمام و اتفعلت بعض الاوردرات  و انا طبعا محددله الربح و كله تمام 
> فجاة  اول ما الساعة  عدت 5 مساءا قام الاكسبيرت مسح الاوامر المعلقة و ساب فقط الاوامر اللي اتفعلت  
> و هذا لا اريده 
> انا اريده عندما احددله وقت معين  يقوم يرص الشبكة بتاعت الاوردرات و ما يمسحش اي حاجة غير لما يجي الربح  
> يعني النهاردة الاتنين مثلا و الساعة عدت 8 صباحا قام الاكسبيرت رص شبكة الاوردرات و اتفعل بعضهم بس لسة ما جابش الربح المحدد و الساعة عدت 5 مساءا   انا بقي  عايز الاكسبيرت يسيب الشبكة محطوطة زي ما هي و بعدين لنفرض مثلا التارجت تم الوصول له الساعة 11 مساءا    هنا يغلق الاكسبيرت الجميع و لا يقوم بفتح اوردرات اخري حتي تاتي الساعة 8 اليوم التالي  
> ارجو ان تكون فكرتي و صلت

 uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## المهندس2

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## atme_6

العبقري الفاضلMr.dollar الاخوه المحترمين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتةواجهني مشكلة في استخدام الاكسبيرت
عند رسم الاكسبيرلشبكةلاوامر المعلقة الجديدة  -الاستوب والليمت- اجد على الشارت رؤوس لاوامر معلقة قديمة حمراء وخضراء 
خاصة بصفقلت قديمة لنفس الزواج 
عند وصول السعر لها ينشطها وتكون عبارة عن عد كبير من الاوامر في *نقطة واحدة* على الشارت لها صفة واحدة من حيث حجم الصفقة والنوع بيع او شراء ونظرا لكمية عدد هذة الاوامر فاذا كانت نتيجتها يالسالب مع عددها الكبير فقد تمرجن الحساب ولا تغلق طبقا للاعدادات فقد تتجاوز الربح المستهدف او وقف الخسارة المسجل ولا تغلق 
السوال لما يحدث هذا وهل لاغلاقي صفقات يدويا مع ازالة كل الاوامر المعلقة للزواج هل لهذا علاقة 
وكيف يمكن تفادي هذا
مرفق صور للشارت والاعدادات 
للعلم يحدث هذا مع اكثر من زوج وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## creative20010

> طلبه الكثير من الأعضاء وما زال هناك من يطلبه 
> يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقات معلقة أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر بناء على المتغيرات التي تحددها في الإكسبرت 
> الإكسبرت به أغلب الخيارات التي يمكن البحث عنها قررت جمعها كلها في إكسبرت واحد  
> متغيرات الإكسبرت  UseHourTrade فلتر العمل في وقت محدد FromHourTrade ساعة البدايه ToHourTrade ساعة النهايه  **خيار وضع الأوامر المعلقه** OpenBuyStopOrders وضع صفقات باي ستوب  DistanceBetweenBuyS المسافه بين صفقات الباي ستوب  OpenBuyLimitOrders  وضع صفقات باي ليميت DistanceBetweenBuyL المسافه بين صفقات الباي ليميت  OpenSellStopOrders وضع صفقات سيل ستوب DistanceBetweenSellS المسافه بين صفقات سيل ستوب  OpenSellLimitOrders  وضع صفقات سيل ليميت DistanceBetweenSellL المسافه بين صفقات سيل ليميت  **خيار حجم اللوت والمضاعفات** UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier  نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
> إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
> مثلا إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=true  
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه 1  2   4   8    16   وهكذا
> أما إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=false
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه  1   2   3   4   5   وهكذا FirstLot  حجم اللوت الأول NumberOfOrders  عدد الأوامر المعلقه التي يتم وضعها  OpenAtChoosenHour  وضع الصفقات في ساعة معينه  Hour_  الساعة التي يتم وضع الصفقات فيها  OnlyOnce  وضع الصفقات مره واحده فقط وبعدها لن يضع الإكسبرت صفقات أخرى حتى يتم تفعيله مره أخرى  **خيارات حذف وإغلاق الصفقات** FridayOpenOrdersFilter  عدم فتح صفقات يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayDeleteOrders  حذف الصفقات المعلقه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayCloseOrders  إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعه التي يتم تحديدها  _Hour  الساعة التي يتم تنفيذ الأوامر السابقه عندها  CloseOrdersAfterProfit  إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit  حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده Profit  الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) TakeProfit  هدف كل صفقه  TrailingStop  التريلينج ستوب  TrailingStep  التريلينج ستيب 
> ...

 الله ينور عليك MR. DOLLAR بس هل ممكن الاكسبرت يعمل طلبات مضاعفه بالتناقص؟ يعنى يبدا مثلا ب 10 لوط من بدايه السعر ثم الى بعده 9 ثم 8 وهكذا.......

----------


## فايز

هل ممكن ان نضع اليتك بروفت للجميع الاوامر علي سعر واحد 
متال :
انا عملت اومر باي ستوب بعدد 50امر وعملت اومر بيع ستوب عدد 50 امر فتوجد مراكز مفتوحه وامر معلقه واريد ان اقفل كل العمليات علي هدف واحد وهو اخر سعر شراء +10 نقاط مع احتساب فرق السبيرد للعمليات البيع المفتوحه وكدا نقفل جميع العمليات في وقت واحد وهدف واحد ويتم الغاء الاومر المعلقه ويبدا الاكسبيرت بعمل الاومر من جديد والعكس صحيح في حاله البيع . وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## esam 123

عمل مميز

----------


## mohamed86

السلام عليكم 
مخالفة للوضع السلبى لكثير من الاخوة الأعضاء وكسرا لهذا الأسلوب الغير محمود , وبعد تجارب كثيرة أقدم إليكم إعداد متمير للإكسبرت لمن يريد العمل فى حسابات الـ (بام - pamm ) نظرا لأن الإعداد مخصص لمبلغ 25000 , أما المبالغ الأقل فيمكنكم الشغل بحساب السنت على 2500 دولار على الأقل ب 0.3 لوت لأوامر الاستوب و 1 لوت لأوامر الـ ليمت
الإعداد مرفق وأرجو من الإخوة يعملوا باكتيست بدقة 99% على المدى البعيد , ولا أعرف هل سيجتاز أزمة اليونان أم لا , مع أن اللى بيشتغل فى حسابات البام الاستثمارية يوقف شغله عند التقارير المهمة والأزمات الاقتصادية 
الملف المرفق يمكن وضعه على اصدار 4.6 فما فوق 
تحياتى

----------


## maheer

السلام عليكم  
ممكن طلب تعديل في الاكسبيرت 
بحيث يكون كا لاتي :  
و يكون فية الخواص التالية
Buy stop Orders Settings 
OpenBuyStopOrders=true
DistanceBetweenBuyS=20
BuyStopTakeProfit=200
BuyStopSL=200 
sell stop Orders Settings 
OpenBuyStopOrders=true
DistanceBetweenBuyS=20
BuyStopTakeProfit=200
BuyStopSL=200
FirstLot=0.01 
بلاضافة الى اخاصية ادا تفعلت الصفقة الاولى تتلغي المعلقة الثانية
و ادا وصل الى الهدف يفتح صفقتين معلقة و يكرر العملية
تقبلو فاااااااائق اخترااااامي

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

مستر دولار ارجو مساعدتك الضرورية 
انا نزلت النسخة 4.6 من الاكسبرت وتم تجريبها ولي بعد الاسئلة وحلخصها في نقاط حتى اكون واضح ولا يتيه العرض
* الاكسبرت يضع الاوامر بشكل جيد اول مرة لكن مع تفعيل الاوامر الجديدة تحدث مشكلة وهي وضع عدة اوامر من نفس المكان , بمعنى انه عند نفس المستوى بدل ما يفتح اوردر واحد بيفتح مجموعة من الاوردرات ,
- قد راجعت الموضوع بالكامل ووجدت ان بعض الاعضاء اشتكو من نفس المشكلة بالفعل , وحضرتك تفضلت بان المشكلة ممكن تكون من البروكر لانه بيسمح بعدد محدد من الاوامر , فكان اقتراح حضرتك بتقليل عدد الاوردرات المعلقة او تقليل حجم اللوت ,
- ارى ان المشكلة ليست بالبروكر او الحل الي حضرتك تفضلت بيه لان لدي اكسبرت مشابه لاكسبرت حضرتك قام ببرمجته الاستاذ سمير محمد ارمان وواضح فيه كمية هائلة من الاوردرات المفتوحة والمعلقة ولا يوجد مشكلة في البروكر وكمان اللوت اكبر ,
مرفق صور للاكسبرت المقصود واعداداته و
- مع العلم لا يوجد خطأ في الجورنال 
* كان في تصوري ان الاكسبرت يعلق اوامر فوق السعر باي وتحت السعر سيل على سبيل المثال السعر حاليا 1.5000
شراء معلق 1.5010
1.5020
1.5030
1.5040
1.5050
بيع معلق 
1.4990
1.4980
1.4970
1.4960
السعر صعد وفعل اول امر عند 1.5010 ووصل للهدف 1.5020 
- عندها يفتح الاكسبرت 1.5020 ويعلق باي ليميت 1.5010 
وهكذا 
* السيناريو التاني 
الاكسبرت بعد تفعيل 1.5020 نزل وضرب ستوب وفتح مضاعفة بيع عند 1.5010 وكمان الباي ليميت 1.5010
معنى كدة ان الاكسبرت على الاكثر فاتح صفقة او اتنين في نفس الوقت ليس كل هذا العدد.
* مرفق ستستمنت وصورة للاكسبرت من الشارت وصور للاعدادات وملف الاعدادات لكل من اكسبرت حضرتك واكسبرت استاذ سمير.
ربنا يكرمك انا عارف ان الموضوع ده خد منك كتير وتعديلات ياما لكن بجد الاكسبرت شامل وحرام الواحد ما يستفيد منه

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

طب اي حد يعبرنا من المبرمجين

----------


## MR.dollar

> مستر دولار ارجو مساعدتك الضرورية 
> انا نزلت النسخة 4.6 من الاكسبرت وتم تجريبها ولي بعد الاسئلة وحلخصها في نقاط حتى اكون واضح ولا يتيه العرض
> * الاكسبرت يضع الاوامر بشكل جيد اول مرة لكن مع تفعيل الاوامر الجديدة تحدث مشكلة وهي وضع عدة اوامر من نفس المكان , بمعنى انه عند نفس المستوى بدل ما يفتح اوردر واحد بيفتح مجموعة من الاوردرات ,
> - قد راجعت الموضوع بالكامل ووجدت ان بعض الاعضاء اشتكو من نفس المشكلة بالفعل , وحضرتك تفضلت بان المشكلة ممكن تكون من البروكر لانه بيسمح بعدد محدد من الاوامر , فكان اقتراح حضرتك بتقليل عدد الاوردرات المعلقة او تقليل حجم اللوت ,
> - ارى ان المشكلة ليست بالبروكر او الحل الي حضرتك تفضلت بيه لان لدي اكسبرت مشابه لاكسبرت حضرتك قام ببرمجته الاستاذ سمير محمد ارمان وواضح فيه كمية هائلة من الاوردرات المفتوحة والمعلقة ولا يوجد مشكلة في البروكر وكمان اللوت اكبر ,
> مرفق صور للاكسبرت المقصود واعداداته و
> - مع العلم لا يوجد خطأ في الجورنال 
> * كان في تصوري ان الاكسبرت يعلق اوامر فوق السعر باي وتحت السعر سيل على سبيل المثال السعر حاليا 1.5000
> شراء معلق 1.5010
> ...

 تم إضافة تعديل على شروط إعادة فتح الأوامر المعلقه 
الإكسبرت سيفتح الأوامر الآن بشكل صحيح 
آخر نسخه من الإكسبرت كانت 5.2 وتم التعديل عليها

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> تم إضافة تعديل على شروط إعادة فتح الأوامر المعلقه 
> الإكسبرت سيفتح الأوامر الآن بشكل صحيح 
> آخر نسخه من الإكسبرت كانت 5.2 وتم التعديل عليها

  اشكرك بشدة وسوف اقوم بتجربته

----------


## zamalek

> تم إضافة تعديل على شروط إعادة فتح الأوامر المعلقه 
> الإكسبرت سيفتح الأوامر الآن بشكل صحيح 
> آخر نسخه من الإكسبرت كانت 5.2 وتم التعديل عليها

 يظهر لدي أخطاء كثيرة OrderSend error 130
الاعدادات التي استخدمها في المرفقاتmr_dollar_settings.rar

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

*يا مستر دولار تعبينك معانا , بس قدرك كدة انت المشرف بقى
الاكسبرت اصبح يضع الاوردرات بصورة سليمة جد الف شكر بس في حاجات تانية باظت , عاملين زي مسرحية المتزوجون "جيت اظبط البنطلون الجاكتة ضربت" ههههههههه.
المضاعفات عايزنها عالصفقات الخسرانة مش على تعليق الاوردرات يعني ميعلقش اول اوردر ب 1 لوت والتاني ب 2 لوت وهكذا , لأ كلهم نفس اللوت والي يخسر يضاعف .
ثانيا برضه متعلق بالمضاعفات عشان حيبقى في خطر من الامر add order after close  كدة لو الاوردر قفل اول مرة على خسارة الاكسبرت حيتبرها close  وحينزل اوردر جديد مكانه وممكن المضاعفات تلف وترجعله وكل لما يقفل على ربح يحط واحد جديد وكدة العملية تبقى اوردرات كتير عالفاضي ,
طيب احنا عايزين ان الاوردر الي يضرب ستوب الاكسبرت يفضل وراه مضاعفات لحد ما يجيب البروفيت ساعتها فقط الاكسبرت يفعل خاصية add after close  ويحط اوردر جديد مكانه يعني الاكسبرت ميستعملش الخاصية دي الا في حالة الاغلاق على ربح مش اي اغلاق , يعني اكنها add after profit,
مثال توضيحي الاكسبرت فعل صفقة عند 1.5000 وقفلت على خسارة وفضل يضاعف ويجري وراها حتى لو قفلها على ربح عند 1.6000 الاكسبرت كل ده ساكت , اول ما تقفل على ربح عند 1.6000 
يرجع يحط اوردر عند 1.5000 من جديد 
اخر حاجة خاصية distance from current price
المفروض اني مثلا عامل الستب بين الاوردرات 10 كويس , وحعمل الحاصية دي 5 عشان عند تفعيل الاكسبرت يضع اول اوردر فوق السعر ب 5 واول اوردر تحته ب5 وتظل الجريد الفرق بينها كلها 10 ودي كانت شغالة كويس في النسخ اللي قبل كدة لكن دلوقتي الاكسبرت بيضيف القيمة بتاعتها على الستيب في اول اوردر يعني بيحط اول اوردرين على بعد 15 مش 5 
اسف عالاطالة*

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

> *يا مستر دولار تعبينك معانا , بس قدرك كدة انت المشرف بقى
> الاكسبرت اصبح يضع الاوردرات بصورة سليمة جد الف شكر بس في حاجات تانية باظت , عاملين زي مسرحية المتزوجون "جيت اظبط البنطلون الجاكتة ضربت" ههههههههه.
> المضاعفات عايزنها عالصفقات الخسرانة مش على تعليق الاوردرات يعني ميعلقش اول اوردر ب 1 لوت والتاني ب 2 لوت وهكذا , لأ كلهم نفس اللوت والي يخسر يضاعف .
> ثانيا برضه متعلق بالمضاعفات عشان حيبقى في خطر من الامر add order after close  كدة لو الاوردر قفل اول مرة على خسارة الاكسبرت حيتبرها close  وحينزل اوردر جديد مكانه وممكن المضاعفات تلف وترجعله وكل لما يقفل على ربح يحط واحد جديد وكدة العملية تبقى اوردرات كتير عالفاضي ,
> طيب احنا عايزين ان الاوردر الي يضرب ستوب الاكسبرت يفضل وراه مضاعفات لحد ما يجيب البروفيت ساعتها فقط الاكسبرت يفعل خاصية add after close  ويحط اوردر جديد مكانه يعني الاكسبرت ميستعملش الخاصية دي الا في حالة الاغلاق على ربح مش اي اغلاق , يعني اكنها add after profit,
> مثال توضيحي الاكسبرت فعل صفقة عند 1.5000 وقفلت على خسارة وفضل يضاعف ويجري وراها حتى لو قفلها على ربح عند 1.6000 الاكسبرت كل ده ساكت , اول ما تقفل على ربح عند 1.6000 
> يرجع يحط اوردر عند 1.5000 من جديد 
> اخر حاجة خاصية distance from current price
> المفروض اني مثلا عامل الستب بين الاوردرات 10 كويس , وحعمل الحاصية دي 5 عشان عند تفعيل الاكسبرت يضع اول اوردر فوق السعر ب 5 واول اوردر تحته ب5 وتظل الجريد الفرق بينها كلها 10 ودي كانت شغالة كويس في النسخ اللي قبل كدة لكن دلوقتي الاكسبرت بيضيف القيمة بتاعتها على الستيب في اول اوردر يعني بيحط اول اوردرين على بعد 15 مش 5 
> اسف عالاطالة*

 up mr dollar

----------


## tarik113

السلام عليكم اخي الاكسبيرت رائع لكن ينقصه خاصية دخول الصفقة الاولى ماركت ثم يعلق الاوامر الاخرى ابتداءا من هذه النقطة و لو ممكن نختار نوع الصفقة اذا كانت بيع او شراء , هكذا يصبح تحفة حقا فهل يمكن اضافتها.

----------


## tarik113

> السلام عليكم اخي الاكسبيرت رائع لكن ينقصه خاصية دخول الصفقة الاولى ماركت ثم يعلق الاوامر الاخرى ابتداءا من هذه النقطة و لو ممكن نختار نوع الصفقة اذا كانت بيع او شراء , هكذا يصبح تحفة حقا فهل يمكن اضافتها.

 up up up

----------


## أبو مازن

بعد وقت طويل رجعة الي المنتدي لاحد احب الاكسبيرتات الي والي استخدمتة علي حسابي الحقيقي لفترة ليست بقصيرة  
اخي مستر دولار ممكن اضافة بسيطة وهي مراقبة الايكوتي بحيث يكون يتم غلق كل الصفقات المفتوحة والاوامر المعلقة اذا زاد الاكوتي بمقدار محدد 
مثال : يبدأ الاكسبيرت في تعليق الاوامر ويكون الايكوتي 100 دولار واذا تم تحديد الهدف 10 يغلق عندما يكون الايكوتي 110  
السبب ان خلال تعليق واعادة رسم الاوامر قد يتم تحقيق ربح من التذبذب اكبر من الخسارة المحققة في بروفت ولوز الحالية 
========
ممكن المؤشر بتاع غلق كل الصفقات في الحال ؟

----------


## إبن القيم

هههههههههههههههههه
الظاهر مش حتفرا الا اذا وصلت الحكاية الى النسخة 99.999
الله يكون في العون

----------


## hilal

الاكسبرت جميل ورائع 
للمتابعة والاهمية

----------


## mustafa26

مرحبا مستر دولار  اشكرك على الاكسبيرت  
اريد بعض الاضافات الا وهي 
مثلا السعر الدخول شراء   ابيه كلما ارتفع مثلا 20 نقطه  يطبع امر بيع تحت السعر بعشرين نقطه   او حسب الاختيار ف طبع الامر 
وكل ماارتفع 10 نقاط طبع امر بيع بفرق 20 نقطه من السعر الحال ( او حسب اختار المتداول في  المسافه في وضع الامر حين يرتفع السعر ) 
اعطيك مثال : 
سعر الباوند مثلا  1.4100 دخلنا شراء  ارتفع السعر  الى 1.4120   نريده الان يطبع امربيع بسعر 1.4100 يعني فرق 20 نقطه او حسب اختيار متغير يعني  
صعد السعر الى 1.4130  يطبع امر معلق بيع  بسعر 1.4110  طلعالسعر الى 1.4140 يطبع امر بيع معلق بسعر 1.4120 وهاكذا  
والبيع  بنفس الطريقه ولكن بالعكس  مثلا دخلنا بسعر 1.4100 بيع   نزل السعر 1.4080  يطبع امرمعلق شراء بسعر 1.4100     فرق 20 نقطه  او اختياري متغيرر 
ونزل ايضاالسعر 1.4070 يطبع امر معلق  شراءبسعر  1.4090  
 اتمنا الصوره وضحت 
يعني بالمختصر طول مهيماشيه العمله صعدها ونزولا بتعلق اوامر  طبعا كل  نستطيع اختيار الربح ووقف الخساره

----------


## almrasl

ممكن اضافة خيار ل عدم فتح اي صفقات جديده يوم الجمعه (لست اقصد اغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه او المعلقه وانما عدم الدخول في صفقات جديده في حالة الكسب)

----------


## انتربول

السلام عليكم
الاخ مستر دولار واجهة مشكله فى الاكسبيرت MR.dollar_Multiplier EA V4.6 
يضع اومر على سعر ويكررها و يع اوامر بلوت معين لعقود كثير  الملف فى المرفقات موضح فيها الخيارات الاكسبيرت تابعه لو انا اخطأت ارجو مساعده وشكرا لك يالغالي

----------


## alawal

الله يعطيك العافيه مستر دولار
عملت باكتيست للاصدار الاخير
لكن بالجورنال يطلعلي رسالة خطأ 4051
ما هذا الخطأ و هل يمكن تعديله 
و شكرا

----------


## MR.dollar

> مرحبا مستر دولار  اشكرك على الاكسبيرت  
> اريد بعض الاضافات الا وهي 
> مثلا السعر الدخول شراء   ابيه كلما ارتفع مثلا 20 نقطه  يطبع امر بيع تحت السعر بعشرين نقطه   او حسب الاختيار ف طبع الامر 
> وكل ماارتفع 10 نقاط طبع امر بيع بفرق 20 نقطه من السعر الحال ( او حسب اختار المتداول في  المسافه في وضع الامر حين يرتفع السعر ) 
> اعطيك مثال : 
> سعر الباوند مثلا  1.4100 دخلنا شراء  ارتفع السعر  الى 1.4120   نريده الان يطبع امربيع بسعر 1.4100 يعني فرق 20 نقطه او حسب اختيار متغير يعني  
> صعد السعر الى 1.4130  يطبع امر معلق بيع  بسعر 1.4110  طلعالسعر الى 1.4140 يطبع امر بيع معلق بسعر 1.4120 وهاكذا  
> والبيع  بنفس الطريقه ولكن بالعكس  مثلا دخلنا بسعر 1.4100 بيع   نزل السعر 1.4080  يطبع امرمعلق شراء بسعر 1.4100     فرق 20 نقطه  او اختياري متغيرر 
> ونزل ايضاالسعر 1.4070 يطبع امر معلق  شراءبسعر  1.4090  
> ...

 هذه هي فكرة عمل الإكسبرت الأساسيه إذا فهمتك بشكل صحيح 
لكن وضع الأوامر سيكون بمجرد تفعيل الإكسبرت على الشارت ثم إذا أردت وضع أوامر عكسيه فسوف تستخدم خيار 
AddOrdersAfterClose  و ReverseClosedOrders  لوضع الصفقات العكسيه كلما صعد    

> ممكن اضافة خيار ل عدم فتح اي صفقات جديده يوم  الجمعه (لست اقصد اغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه او المعلقه وانما عدم الدخول في  صفقات جديده في حالة الكسب)

 تم وضع هذا الخيار في آخر نسخه V5.5  مرفقه في أول الموضوع 
FridayCloseEA  لإيقاف عمل الإكسبرت يوم الجمعه 
Friday_CloseHour  الساعه التي يتم إيقاف عمل الإكسبرت فيها    

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ مستر دولار واجهة مشكله فى الاكسبيرت MR.dollar_Multiplier EA V4.6 
> يضع اومر على سعر ويكررها و يع اوامر بلوت معين لعقود كثير  الملف فى  المرفقات موضح فيها الخيارات الاكسبيرت تابعه لو انا اخطأت ارجو مساعده  وشكرا لك يالغالي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
آخر نسخه من الإكسبرت تم وضعها في أول الموضوع V5.5   

> الله يعطيك العافيه مستر دولار
> عملت باكتيست للاصدار الاخير
> لكن بالجورنال يطلعلي رسالة خطأ 4051
> ما هذا الخطأ و هل يمكن تعديله 
> و شكرا

 ما هي النسخه التي قمت بالعمل عليها ؟ وتأكد من تحميل آخر نسخه من الإكسبرت بها تصحيح لأخطاء سابقه ربما هي السبب

----------


## alawal

اخر نسخه استخدمتها
v4.6
لكن يطلع لي الخطأ المذكور بالأعلى

----------


## yossry77

ما شاء الله ايه ده  يا مستر  ربنا يبارك فيك  بس عندي سؤال هل حضرتم لازلت متابع معانا الموضوع  انا ااتلخبتط عليا النسخ  انا عايز النسخه اللي  تبدى علي السعر الحالي فورا   و طريقه سهله للمضاعفات   و لا يضع ابدااا اوامر متحركه اريد الاوامر التي وضعتها او مره لا تتغير  و اهم امر هو اغلاق جميع الصفقات علي ربح محدد و الصفقات المعلقه و فتح صفقات جديده معلقه  و تقبل خالص دعلئي

----------


## yossry77

الاخ مستر دولار  منتظر ردك عليا

----------


## solidhdida

شكرا اخ مستر دولار

----------


## solidhdida

انا اريد التعدي في الاكسبيرت اذا امكن ورايح اعطيك التعليمات اذا انت موافق تبرمجو واظن انها افضل طريقة لجني ارباح مضمونة من الفوركس مهما كان تحرك السوق

----------


## anid

شكرا لك

----------


## yossry77

اذا كان في حد لسه متابع يا ريت يرد عليا  انا جربت النسخه الاخيره لكن لا تغلق معي علي الربح المحدد  و كذلك يغلق الصفقات المعلقه فقط علي الربح المحدد و لا يغلق الصفقه الحقيقية   و لا يعمل علي اكثر من عملة معا علما اني استخدمه علي ديمو علما اني استخدم النسخة الاخيره

----------


## yossry77

الظاهر ان الجميع اهمل الورشه دي حتي مستر دولار  منتظرين عودته ان شاء الله

----------


## amr_320

اخي العزيز 
انا استخدم هذه النسخه من الاكسبيرت علي اليورو دولار فقط 
غير  first lot  الي 0.1     
غير  multiplier  الي 2 
يحتاج راس مال كبير نسبيا لايقل عن 20,000 علشان تكون مطمن 
جرب الاكسبيرت وشوف الباك تست و يا ريت تخبرنا 
خالص الدعاء للاخ مستر دولار و ربنا يبارك له و يرحم والديه في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## amr_320

MR.dollar_Multiplier EA V3.1.ex4

----------


## yossry77

شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك وردك انا مشكلتي انه لا يقبل اكثر من عمله و لا يلغي الاوامر المعلقه 
و ما هي نتيجة تجربتك للاكسبرت 
و لك خالص شكري

----------


## yossry77

> اخي العزيز 
> انا استخدم هذه النسخه من الاكسبيرت علي اليورو دولار فقط 
> غير first lot الي 0.1 
> غير multiplier الي 2 
> يحتاج راس مال كبير نسبيا لايقل عن 20,000 علشان تكون مطمن 
> جرب الاكسبيرت وشوف الباك تست و يا ريت تخبرنا 
> خالص الدعاء للاخ مستر دولار و ربنا يبارك له و يرحم والديه في الدنيا والاخره

  الاكسبرت اكتر من رائع و الفكره كانت عندي و فضلت الف علي مبرمجين اشكال و الوان علشان انفذها و الغريب بالبحث علي النت علي الفكره لقيتها هنا و ببلاش

----------


## yossry77

تجربتي مع الكسبرت كما يالي  الاكسبرت كفكره في منتهي النجاح مفيش كلام  نشوف التنفيذ  اولا عند اغلاق الصفقه و السعر ماشي في نفس الاتجاه مفيش مشكله ممكن ينفذ الامر التاني رغم انه وصل للهده المطلوب اما يقفل علي ربح كبير او تخسر الاسبريد و يقلل من ارباحك

----------


## yossry77

المشكله التانيه انه لا يغلق كل الاوامر عند تحقيق الهدف المعين او المحدد و الحمد لله عثرت علي اكسبرت تاني ههههههه  فعلا بشغل اكسبرت تاني معاه يقفل كل الصفقات المفتوحه و المعلقه عند تحقيق هدف معين احدده انا  و طبعا بشغله علي اي زوج تاني يعني مثلا لو شغال علي اليورو دولار بالاكسبرت بتاعنا   اشغل التاني علي زوج يورو تاني  و هو هيقفل الصفقه التانيه او اي صفقه مفتوحه علي  الربح المحدد

----------


## yossry77

المشكله اللي مش لاقي ليها حل اني بحس ان الفوركس ده واحد واقف وراي الباب و ماسك شومه ليك اول ما تدخل يقوم مديك علي دماغك طب انتي عملت حسابك الغريب بقي ان بيستناني و انا طالع و يقوم مديني علي داغي علي طول   ازاي بقي

----------


## yossry77

ان الاكسبرت يحقق الهدف و زي الفل بس بعد كام مضاعفه بكده تكون النقطه قيمتها كبيره يعني انتي لو محدد 5 دولار ربح يحققها   و بيتدي يقفل الصفقات و لان الاغلاق بطيء جدااا يغلق علي خساره هههههه  فعلا ده بيحصل معايا طبعا انا شغال علي ديمو و كمان ماجر سرفر علشان احصل علي نتائج حقيقيه   لكن الاكسبرت يقفل علي خساره لبطء الاغلاق  ودي بقي مش لاقي ليها حل نهائي  ابداااا

----------


## yossry77

طبعا برضه لا استطيع استعمال الاكسبرت علي اكثر من عمله في نفس الوقت و فشلت في ده تماما مع كل النسخ و المحاولاتن و يا ريت تفيدونا بتجاربكم علي الاكسبرت

----------


## yossry77

الخلاصه التعديلات المطلوبه للتغلب علي المشكلات   1- ان يعمل الاكسبرت علي اكثر من عمله  2- سرعة اغلاق الاوامر المفعلة و الاوامر المعلقه معا  3- يجب تفعيل اليه جديده في اغلاق الاوامر المعلقه يعني يغلق الاوامر الاقرب و طبعا هتكون الاصغر في اللوت اولا ثم باقي الاوامر  4 - مهم جداااا يا جماعه عايزين المضاعفات تبقي بطريقه فيبو ناتشي   يعني 1 -2-3-5-8-16-32  لان ده هيكون له مفعول السحر علي الاكسبرت   و يا ريت تقولو لينا نتايج عملكم و العيوب اللي لاقيتوها

----------


## yossry77

فيه بشري ان في نسخة جديده بتتحضر و في الطريق ان شاء الله تعالي

----------


## yossry77

اخواني الكرام ارجو الرجوع لمتابعة هذا الاكسبرت مره اخري لاهميته  اانا عايز استفسر عن حاجه   انا عايز ابتدي اول امر بعد 10 نقاط من السعر الحالي و بعد عشرين نقطه بين كل امر و اخر في المضاعفات  و حاولت مررا عن طريف وضع رقم 10 امام المتغير DistanceFromCurrentPrice  لكن يقوم بجمع المتغيرين و يضع  اول امر بعد 30 نقطه  انا عايز اول امر بعد 10 نقاط و المتتاليات المسافه بينها 20 نقطه  ياريت تفيدوني

----------


## $$$ ابو بدر $$$

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك اخي اسامة على الاكسبيرت ولوتكرمت فضلا لا امرا اضافة بسيطة جدا على الاصدار 4.1 كالتالي
اضافة خاصية المضاعفات لكل عملية منفصلة عن الاخرى اي بمعنى تكون الباي ليمت والسيل ليمت لهم مضاعفات والباي ستوب والسيل ستوب لهم مضاعفات مختلفه نستطيع بتحديد طريقة المضاعفات من خصائص الاكسبيرت 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## solidhdida

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اشكرك اخي اسامة على الاكسبيرت ولوتكرمت فضلا لا امرا اضافة بسيطة جدا على الاصدار 4.1 كالتالي
> اضافة خاصية المضاعفات لكل عملية منفصلة عن الاخرى اي بمعنى تكون الباي ليمت والسيل ليمت لهم مضاعفات والباي ستوب والسيل ستوب لهم مضاعفات مختلفه نستطيع بتحديد طريقة المضاعفات من خصائص الاكسبيرت 
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 نفس الطلب فقط اضافة خاصية الوقت ويصح مكتمل الخاصية تعمل كالاتي
مثلا عند تحديد وقت عمل الاكسبيرت من بديا الفترة الاوربية الى اغلاق الاسواق الاوربية يغلق جميع الاوامر المنتظرة (متغير) close pending orders after time : true false
ومتغير اخر لاغلاق المنتظرة والمنشطة ويعيد وضع الاوامر من جديد في اليوم التالي عند وصول ساعة العمل
انا ارجو من الاستاذ اسامة ان يقوم بهذه التعديلات وبارك الله فيك يا استاذ

----------


## solidhdida

> اخواني الكرام ارجو الرجوع لمتابعة هذا الاكسبرت مره اخري لاهميته  اانا عايز استفسر عن حاجه   انا عايز ابتدي اول امر بعد 10 نقاط من السعر الحالي و بعد عشرين نقطه بين كل امر و اخر في المضاعفات  و حاولت مررا عن طريف وضع رقم 10 امام المتغير DistanceFromCurrentPrice  لكن يقوم بجمع المتغيرين و يضع  اول امر بعد 30 نقطه  انا عايز اول امر بعد 10 نقاط و المتتاليات المسافه بينها 20 نقطه  ياريت تفيدوني

 ارجو انك لاحظت
لكي تبدا بوضع الاوامر على بعد 10 نقاط مثلا لا تاخذ قيمة المتغير distance from the current price 10 خذها (-5)
مثال اخر البعد بين الاوامر 20 تاخذ المتغير (-15) ليبدا بوضع الاوامر على بعد 5 نقاط
هذا اذا اعتبرنا ان اخذ الربح 20 نقطة

----------


## solidhdida

> نفس الطلب فقط اضافة خاصية الوقت ويصح مكتمل الخاصية تعمل كالاتي
> مثلا عند تحديد وقت عمل الاكسبيرت من بديا الفترة الاوربية الى اغلاق الاسواق الاوربية يغلق جميع الاوامر المنتظرة (متغير) close pending orders after time : true false
> ومتغير اخر لاغلاق المنتظرة والمنشطة ويعيد وضع الاوامر من جديد في اليوم التالي عند وصول ساعة العمل
> انا ارجو من الاستاذ اسامة ان يقوم بهذه التعديلات وبارك الله فيك يا استاذ

 هذه الخاصية متوفرة 
عذرا لم انتبه جيدا
فقط اذا امكن ان تظيف يا استاذ مستر دولار يفتح صفقة شراء عند تحديد متغيرbuyonly true
ومتغير اخر يفتح صفقة شراء only sell true
واذا امكن بعد اول امر يكون عند افتتاح الصفقة مثال صفقة شراء 1.3000 امر ستوب 1.3050 وليميت 1.2950
واذا متوفرة نسخة تقوم بهكذا شروط ارجو رفعها 
الاصدار 5.5 يقوم بفتح هيدج لكن اريد ان يفتح صفقة واحد ويعلق الاوامر على بعد سعر افتتاح الصفقة 
تقبل تحياتي يا استاذ مستر دولار

----------


## $$$ ابو بدر $$$

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اشكرك اخي اسامة على الاكسبيرت ولوتكرمت فضلا لا امرا اضافة بسيطة جدا على الاصدار 4.1 كالتالي
> اضافة خاصية المضاعفات لكل عملية منفصلة عن الاخرى اي بمعنى تكون الباي ليمت والسيل ليمت لهم مضاعفات والباي ستوب والسيل ستوب لهم مضاعفات مختلفه نستطيع بتحديد طريقة المضاعفات من خصائص الاكسبيرت 
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 استاذ اسامة هل ممكن التعديل البسيط فضلا
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## daod

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله. 
اخي مستر دولار عندي اضافه فكره على إكسبرت أوامر معلقة مع المضاعفات 
لماذا لايتم اضافه المناقصات عكس المضاعفات .يعني اذا كان العقد الاول 8 يكون العقد الثاني 7 والثالث 6 وهكذا او الاول 8 والثاني 4 والثالت 2 وهكذا؟

----------


## daod

اين الاخ اسامه ان شاء الله المانع خير.

----------


## الفقير

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير 
اخواني ارجو ارفاق النسخة الاخيرة والمعتمدة والمعدلة لهذا الاكسبيرت الرائع ، مع شرح اعداداته والارقام المطلوبة 
ارجوكم لا تردوني لاني تشتت من كثرة النسخ والاراء جزاكم الله عني وعن كل من يطلع عليه خير الجزاء

----------


## ميني هامور1

> ارجو انك لاحظت
> لكي تبدا بوضع الاوامر على بعد 10 نقاط مثلا لا تاخذ قيمة المتغير distance from the current price 10 خذها (-5)
> مثال اخر البعد بين الاوامر 20 تاخذ المتغير (-15) ليبدا بوضع الاوامر على بعد 5 نقاط
> هذا اذا اعتبرنا ان اخذ الربح 20 نقطة

 انت استاذ 
شكرا لك 
كدة الاكسبرت ممتاز جدا بالنسبة لي 
ومناسب جدا لطريقة عملي 
وتحياتي

----------


## $بدون ستب لوس$

السلام عليكم 
كل  الشكر االى الاخ مستر دولار حاليا لما اجرب سكربت سوف اجرب حين يفتح السوق 
وشخيصا ابحث عن نظام قريب من نظامك 
بحيث يضع الاوامر بيع او شراء بعد تحديد الهدف الى ما لا  نهاية    حتى تحقق الهدف بعد تحيقق الهدف يقوم السكربت في اغلق جميع اوامرة  المعلقة
 فكره  اكسربت 
 لو وضعنا هدف اليورو 1.3000 
يقوم السكربت بوضع اومر كتالي   
هدف اليورو 1.3000
الاوامر كتالي 
السعر الان 1.3400
sell 1.3410 tp 10 pip 
sell 1.3420 tp 10 pip
sell 1.3430 tp 10 pip
sell 1.3440 tp 10 pip
sell 1.3450 tp 10 pip
sell 1.3460 tp 10 pip
sell 1.3470 tp 10 pip
sell 1.3480 tp 10 pip
sell 1.3490 tp 10 pip
sell 1.3500 tp 10 pip 
sell 1.3500 tp 100 pip
حجمع العقد للجميع العقود نفس الحجم  ما عدا عقد  100 نقطة  ويفضل التحكم بها 
ويكون هناك عقد على كل 100 بيع وبهدف 100  نقطة 
ويفضل التحكم في اعداد الهدف و اوامر 
هناك شروط  
اوامر تتفعل الى مال نهاية حتى حين تحقق الهدف لعقود 10 نقطة  شرط  لا يتفعل اكتر من امر على نفس السعر الا في حالت تحقق الهدف 
اي بعد تحقيق 10 نقطة يقوم سكربت وضع امر جيد 
نتظر الرد

----------


## techforex

جربت 3 سكريبتات لكن للأسف لم تعمل معي
هل يوجد ضمن النسخ الموجودة من يمكنني من التالي  فتح n أوامرمعلقة  BUY LIMIT AND SELL LIMIT # بالاختيار# على زوج معين وحيد مع تحديد الستوب والهدف

----------


## techforex

UP UP

----------


## techforex

جربت 3 سكريبتات لكن للأسف لم تعمل معي
هل يوجد ضمن النسخ الموجودة من يمكنني من التالي  فتح n أوامرمعلقة  BUY LIMIT AND SELL LIMIT # بالاختيار# على زوج معين وحيد مع تحديد الستوب والهدف

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
كيفك أستاذنا وأخونا أسامة إن شاء الله بخير وصحة وعافيه  
أرجو التكرم أستاذ أسامة والتعديل على مضاعفات العقود بحيث تكون بهذا الشكل 
كما بالصور وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## BRUFEN

للرفع 
مع أن الإكسبرت إعداداته كثيرة جداً وأنا لا أحتاج إلا فوق بيع بفارق عشر نقاط من السعر وبعدد كبير من الأوامر المعلقه
وتحت السعر بيع وبعدد كبير من الاوامر المعلقة فإذا لن أكلف عليك أستاذنا ويكون الإكسبرت خفيف أكون شاكر ومقدر 
لشخصك الكريم والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## BRUFEN

عفوا فوق بيع وتحت شراء نفس طريقة عمل الاكسبر

----------


## فادي كفوف

لو سمح احد الاخوان يساعدني 
حاولت ضبط خصائص الاكسبرت ليتماشى مع الطريقى ادناه ولكني فشلت مع اني استخدمت فقط الخصائص المطلوبة 
هل يمكن ان يساعدني احد :
بعد وضع الاكسبرت على الشارت يضع باي استوب وسل استوب بعيد عن السعر الحالي بعدد معين من العقود  مع هدف واستوب 
بعد تفعل العقد وتحقق الهدف او الاستوب سواء الشراء او البيع يلغي العقد الاخر ويعلق عقود جديدة

----------


## MR.dollar

> لو سمح احد الاخوان يساعدني 
> حاولت ضبط خصائص الاكسبرت ليتماشى مع الطريقى ادناه ولكني فشلت مع اني استخدمت فقط الخصائص المطلوبة 
> هل يمكن ان يساعدني احد :
> بعد وضع الاكسبرت على الشارت يضع باي استوب وسل استوب بعيد عن السعر الحالي بعدد معين من العقود  مع هدف واستوب 
> بعد تفعل العقد وتحقق الهدف او الاستوب سواء الشراء او البيع يلغي العقد الاخر ويعلق عقود جديدة

 أولا قم بتعطيل خيارات OpenBuyLimitOrders و OpenSellLimitOrders
وحدد المسافه بين الصفقات من الخيارات DistanceBetweenBuyS و DistanceBetweenSellS
وحدد عدد الأوامر التي تريد وضعها من المتغير NumberOfBuyStopOrders و NumberOfSellStopOrders
من خيارات AddOrdersAfterClose عند تفعيله فبعد الوصول إلى الهدف أو الأستوب سوف يقوم بتعليق الأمر مره أخرى 
ولإغلاق الصفقات عندما تصل الصفقه إلى الهدف قم بتفعيل خيار CloseIfLastOrderProfit

----------


## فادي كفوف

> أولا قم بتعطيل خيارات OpenBuyLimitOrders و OpenSellLimitOrders
> وحدد المسافه بين الصفقات من الخيارات DistanceBetweenBuyS و DistanceBetweenSellS
> وحدد عدد الأوامر التي تريد وضعها من المتغير NumberOfBuyStopOrders و NumberOfSellStopOrders
> من خيارات AddOrdersAfterClose عند تفعيله فبعد الوصول إلى الهدف أو الأستوب سوف يقوم بتعليق الأمر مره أخرى 
> ولإغلاق الصفقات عندما تصل الصفقه إلى الهدف قم بتفعيل خيار CloseIfLastOrderProfit

 عملت زي ما حكيتلي لكن لم ينفع 
يبدو من كثرة الخصائص انني يجب الغاء او تفعيل شىء لم انتبه عليه 
وبخصوص خاصية AddOrdersAfterClose فهي   

> AddOrdersAfterClose  فإذا تم وضع أمر باي ستوب  من سعر 1.4000 وتفعل الأمر وحقق الهدف على سعر 1.4020  فسوف يقوم الإكسبرت  بوضع الأمر مره أخرى من سعر 1.4000 ولكن في هذه الحاله سوف يكون أمر باي  ليميت بما أن السعر أصبح أكبر من سعر الدخول وكذلك بالنسبة لباقي أنواع  العقود

 وانا لا اريده ان يضع اوردرات من على نفس الاسعار السابقة  
ولكن الذي اريده:
عند وضع الاكسبرت يضع اوردرين بيع ستوب وشراء ستوب بعيد عن السعر بعدد معين من النقاط ولنفرض 50 نقطة بهدف واستوب محدد 
عند تحقق الهدف او الخسارة يلغي العقد الباقي و يضع اوردرين جديدين بنفس الكيفية السابقة اي بعيد عن السعر الحالي ب 50 نقطة ويستمر على هذا المنوال 
مرفق الاعدادات التى وضعتها ولم تفي بالغرض

----------


## MR.dollar

> عملت زي ما حكيتلي لكن لم ينفع 
> يبدو من كثرة الخصائص انني يجب الغاء او تفعيل شىء لم انتبه عليه 
> وبخصوص خاصية AddOrdersAfterClose فهي  
> وانا لا اريده ان يضع اوردرات من على نفس الاسعار السابقة  
> ولكن الذي اريده:
> عند وضع الاكسبرت يضع اوردرين بيع ستوب وشراء ستوب بعيد عن السعر بعدد معين من النقاط ولنفرض 50 نقطة بهدف واستوب محدد 
> عند تحقق الهدف او الخسارة يلغي العقد الباقي و يضع اوردرين جديدين بنفس الكيفية السابقة اي بعيد عن السعر الحالي ب 50 نقطة ويستمر على هذا المنوال 
> مرفق الاعدادات التى وضعتها ولم تفي بالغرض

 طريقة عمل الإكسبرت مختلفه عن هذه الفكره 
يمكن أن تستخدم هذا الإكسبرت نفس الطريقه التي تقصدها

----------


## فادي كفوف

> طريقة عمل الإكسبرت مختلفه عن هذه الفكره 
> يمكن أن تستخدم هذا الإكسبرت نفس الطريقه التي تقصدها

 نعم هذا هو 
يسلمو ايديك اخ اسامة 
مرفق نتائجه على الذهب مع الاعدادات

----------


## abdoramadan

*السلام عليكم MR.dollar  
انا استخدم الاكسبيرت المرفق لوضع اوامر buy stop و sell limit و buy limit و sell stop 
واريد استخدام المضاعفات في الاكسبيرت لأوامر buy stop و sell stop فقط وتكون بالشكل التالي :
اول امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، واول امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.10 
ثاني امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، وثاني امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.11 
ثالث امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، وثالث امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.12 
رابع امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، ورابع امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.13 
خامس امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، وخامس امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.14 
سادس امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، وسادس امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.15  
وهكذا بالتسلسل حسب عدد الاوامر المعلقة buy stop و عدد الاموامر المعلقة sell stop 
يعني لو كان في 10 اوامر buy stop معلقه والمسافه بين كل امر معلق 10 نقاط 
هتكون المضاعفات كده : ( lot 0.10 ، lot 0.11 ، lot 0.12 ، lot 0.13 ، lot 0.14 ، lot 0.15 ، lot 0.16 ، lot 0.17 ، lot 0.18 ، lot 0.19 ) 
ارجو المساعده بارك الله فيك*

----------


## MR.dollar

> نعم هذا هو 
> يسلمو ايديك اخ اسامة 
> مرفق نتائجه على الذهب مع الاعدادات

  :Yikes3: !!! 
نتائج ممتازه

----------


## MR.dollar

> *السلام عليكم MR.dollar  
> انا استخدم الاكسبيرت المرفق لوضع اوامر buy stop و sell limit و buy limit و sell stop 
> واريد استخدام المضاعفات في الاكسبيرت لأوامر buy stop و sell stop فقط وتكون بالشكل التالي :
> اول امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، واول امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.10 
> ثاني امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، وثاني امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.11 
> ثالث امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، وثالث امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.12 
> رابع امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، ورابع امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.13 
> خامس امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، وخامس امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.14 
> سادس امر buy stop اعلى السعر ، وسادس امر sell stop اسفل السعر يكون بـلوت 0.15  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
إستخدم الإكسبرت الذي أرفقته في المشاركه السابقه

----------


## abdoramadan

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إستخدم الإكسبرت الذي أرفقته في المشاركه السابقه

 *بارك الله فيك MR.dollar
ولكن كيف اجعل المضاعفات في الاكسبيرت لأوامر buy stop و sell stop فقط
لانه عند تشغيل المضاعفات كانت لكل الاوامر buy stop و sell limit و buy limit و sell stop
وانا اريدها لل buy stop و sell stop فقط مع وجود باقي الاوامر  sell limit و buy limit على الشارت ولكن بدون مضاعفات*

----------


## MR.dollar

> *بارك الله فيك MR.dollar
> ولكن كيف اجعل المضاعفات في الاكسبيرت لأوامر buy stop و sell stop فقط
> لانه عند تشغيل المضاعفات كانت لكل الاوامر buy stop و sell limit و buy limit و sell stop
> وانا اريدها لل buy stop و sell stop فقط مع وجود باقي الاوامر  sell limit و buy limit على الشارت ولكن بدون مضاعفات*

 لتعطيل خيار أوامر الأستوب OpenStopOrders=false
لتعطيل خيار أوامر الليميت إجعل OpenLimitOrders=false

----------


## عبد المهيمن

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
عزيزي لدي سؤال لو تكرمت 
ما هو الفرق بين 
traling stop 
traling profit
trailng step
 في خيار اخر في الاكسبرت نسخة 5.5 
Distance_AddBuyS
لم افهم ماذا تفيد هذه الخاصية 
شكرا لك

----------


## abdoramadan

*السلام عليكم  MR.dollar 
ارجو منك اضافة بعض النقاط الى الاكسبيرت المرفق واذا كانت موجوده بالفعل في الاكسبيرت اخبرني كيف اقوم بتفعيلها  1- انا استخدم الاوامر المعلقة واستخدم خيار AddOrdersAfterClose وهو يعمل جيداً 
ولكن عندما يوجد صفقات هيدج على المنصة واقوم بأغلاقها عن طريق خيار close by فيقوم خيار AddOrdersAfterClose 
بوضع صفقة مكان الصفقة التي اغلقت على الربح فقط بواسطة خيار close by اما الصفقة التي اغلقت على صفر ربح او خسارة لا يقوم 
خيار AddOrdersAfterClose بوضع صفقة من مكانها السابق  
ارجو ان تكون هذه النقطة واضحة واذا امكن ان تستخدم خيار close by وسوف تعرف ماذا اقصد .  2- اريد اضافة خيار slippage لانه عند وضع امر معلق وتحدث فجوه فبالتالي لن يتم تفعيل الامر المعلق في النقطة المحددة 
فأريد اضافة هذا الخيار لعدم تفعل الامر المعلق الا في النقطة المحددة او بزيادة 3 نقاط او حسب الرقم الموضوع في slippage   3- عندما استخدم الاوامر المعلقة واضع الفارق بين الصفقات مثلاً 30 نقطة فيقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع اوامر الشراء اعلى السعر الحالي بـ 30 نقطة 
واوامر البيع اسفل السعر بـ 30 نقطة وبذلك يكون الفارق بين اول امر شراء وبيع 60 نقطة 
ولكني اريد بمجرد وضع الاكسبيرت  يفتح في نفس النقطة التي يوضع عندها الاكسبيرت صفقة البيع والشراء ثم بعد ذلك الصفقات الاخرى اعلى واسقل السعر حسب الفارق الذي احدده ليكون الفارق بين كل الصفقات حسب المثال السابق  30 نقطة 
ولقد قمت بتفعيل خيار OpenHedgeFirstTime مع الاوامر المعلقة ولكن عندما اقوم بأغلاق الصفقة لا يعمل معها خيار AddOrdersAfterClose  
لانه يعمل مع الاوامر المعلقة فقط . 
اسف جداً على الاطالة وكثرة الطلبات ولكن هذه الاضافات سوف تفيدني كثيراً عندما اقوم بتجربة اي طريقة لي 
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ويباركلك في عملك ومالك 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
> عزيزي لدي سؤال لو تكرمت 
> ما هو الفرق بين 
> traling stop 
> traling profit
> trailng step
>  في خيار اخر في الاكسبرت نسخة 5.5 
> Distance_AddBuyS
> لم افهم ماذا تفيد هذه الخاصية 
> شكرا لك

 بالنسبه ل Distance_AddBuyS فهي عدد النقاط المضافه إلى المسافه بين السعر الحالي وأول أمر معلق  
لو مثلا جعلت trailingstop=20 وجعلت trailingstep=10 فبعد تحرك السعر 20 نقطه سوف ينقل الأستوب إلى 10 نقاط ومع كل تحرك للسعر سوف ينقل الأستوب 10 نقاط بدلا من التريلينج ستوب العادي الذي يحرك السعر كل نقطه

----------


## abdoramadan

> *السلام عليكم  MR.dollar 
> ارجو منك اضافة بعض النقاط الى الاكسبيرت المرفق واذا كانت موجوده بالفعل في الاكسبيرت اخبرني كيف اقوم بتفعيلها  1- انا استخدم الاوامر المعلقة واستخدم خيار AddOrdersAfterClose وهو يعمل جيداً 
> ولكن عندما يوجد صفقات هيدج على المنصة واقوم بأغلاقها عن طريق خيار close by فيقوم خيار AddOrdersAfterClose 
> بوضع صفقة مكان الصفقة التي اغلقت على الربح فقط بواسطة خيار close by اما الصفقة التي اغلقت على صفر ربح او خسارة لا يقوم 
> خيار AddOrdersAfterClose بوضع صفقة من مكانها السابق  
> ارجو ان تكون هذه النقطة واضحة واذا امكن ان تستخدم خيار close by وسوف تعرف ماذا اقصد .  2- اريد اضافة خيار slippage لانه عند وضع امر معلق وتحدث فجوه فبالتالي لن يتم تفعيل الامر المعلق في النقطة المحددة 
> فأريد اضافة هذا الخيار لعدم تفعل الامر المعلق الا في النقطة المحددة او بزيادة 3 نقاط او حسب الرقم الموضوع في slippage   3- عندما استخدم الاوامر المعلقة واضع الفارق بين الصفقات مثلاً 30 نقطة فيقوم الاكسبيرت بوضع اوامر الشراء اعلى السعر الحالي بـ 30 نقطة 
> واوامر البيع اسفل السعر بـ 30 نقطة وبذلك يكون الفارق بين اول امر شراء وبيع 60 نقطة 
> ولكني اريد بمجرد وضع الاكسبيرت  يفتح في نفس النقطة التي يوضع عندها الاكسبيرت صفقة البيع والشراء ثم بعد ذلك الصفقات الاخرى اعلى واسقل السعر حسب الفارق الذي احدده ليكون الفارق بين كل الصفقات حسب المثال السابق  30 نقطة 
> ...

 *السلام عليكم  MR.dollar اسف على الازعاج 
في انتظار اجابة حضرتك وهل يمكن اضافة هذه النقاط للأكسبيرت 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## عدنان الخليفي

اقوى سكريبت ماشاءالله   ... عندي مشكله  .. الاسكربرت لا يعمل بعد تحديث الميتاتردير  ... ياريت يامستر دولار تلاقي حل ... وجزاك الله الف خير    ...

----------


## عدنان الخليفي

عندي سؤال يامستر دولار close after profit     ... اغلاق جميع الاوامر  عند وصول هدف معين بالدولار  ... صحيح ؟   
هل الاكسبرت يحسبها حتى معا الصفقات اللي حققت الهدف  ؟ ويجمعها كلها  ؟؟   ... وشكرا لك

----------


## محمد موحة

الاسكريبت لا يعل فى المنصة الجديدة وشكراااااااا

----------


## MR.dollar

> *السلام عليكم  MR.dollar اسف على الازعاج 
> في انتظار اجابة حضرتك وهل يمكن اضافة هذه النقاط للأكسبيرت 
> بارك الله فيك*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
إنتظر النسخه الجديده سأراعي فيها هذه التعديلات بإذن الله

----------


## MR.dollar

> عندي سؤال يامستر دولار close after profit     ... اغلاق جميع الاوامر  عند وصول هدف معين بالدولار  ... صحيح ؟   
> هل الاكسبرت يحسبها حتى معا الصفقات اللي حققت الهدف  ؟ ويجمعها كلها  ؟؟   ... وشكرا لك

 لأ يحسبها بناء على الصفقات المفتوحه فقط

----------


## abdoramadan

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إنتظر النسخه الجديده سأراعي فيها هذه التعديلات بإذن الله

 *بارك الله فيك*

----------


## عدنان الخليفي

تأخرت علينا يامشرفنا الكبير

----------


## عدنان الخليفي

هل من جديد يامشرفنا القدير مستر دولار  ؟؟

----------


## sem2020

انا اعمل بالمضاعفات وعند تحقيق هدف اخر صفقة يغلق الكل 
المشكلة انه يقوم بالغلق بهذا الترتيب 
الصفقة الاخيرة 
الاوامر المعلقة 
واخيرا باقى الصفقات المفتوحة 
واحيانا تكون لصلاحنا واحيانا اخري وهى غالبا في غير صالحنا لانه هناك وقت بين غلق اخر صفقة والصفقات الاخري مع تحرك السعر واحيانا يكون سريع 
واذا امكن تغير التيك بروفيت للصفقات على اساس التيك بروفيت لاخر صفقة
المشكلة الاخري 
عند الوصول لعدد معين من المضاعفات وخسارة عائمة تقريبا ٢٠٪ من رأس المال يقوم باغلاق جميع الصفقات على هذه الخسارة وهذا خطأ 
مع ملاحظة ان عملت بطرق اخري على نفس الاكسبيرت ولا تحدث مع هذه المشكلة ويصل الى مارجن كول

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

مستر دولار المحترم برجاء تعديل الاكسبرت كي يعمل على تعديل الميتاتريدر الجديد
مع الشكر

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

للرفع
مع الشكر

----------


## معلومه

للرفع  مع وافر التحية

----------


## karimfotouh

يا جماعه بعد ازنكم عاوز النسخه الى بتشتغل اوامر معلقه بمجرد فتح اوامر بيع او شراء على بعد 20 نقطه يتم تعلييق اوامرشراء وبيع  فوق وتحت السعر يعنى فوق شراء وتحت بيع وتكون على بعد  20 نقطهمن افتتاح الصفقه الاولى وتكون عدد الاوامر 5 فوق السعر و5 تحت السعر ويكون فى استوب وتيك وتريلنج 
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## sarmad66

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد خلل في الاكسبيرت لانه عندما يفتح امر ويضرب الهدف يقوم بفتح اكثر من امر من نفس السعر وكلما يغلق على الهدف يزيد من عدد الاوامر التي يفتحها من نفس السعر وكذك يفتح عقود باحجام مختلفه عن التي احددها بالاكسبيرت

----------


## raidy

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إنتظر النسخه الجديده سأراعي فيها هذه التعديلات بإذن الله

 في انظار النسحة الجديدة 
والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## walidleeda

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ... 
اولا الف شكرا جزيلا لمستر دولار و لمجهوداته العظيمة جداااااااااااا .. ربنا يباركلك يا رب ... 
ثانيا عندي طلب بسيط جدا  اعتقد انه موجود بالاكسبيرت لكن أتمنى ايضاحه لي ..
عايزه يعمل الاتي :- 
 1- تعليق اوامر معينة على بعد معين بعدد معين و بلوتات معينة متضاعفة او ثابتة و دة اعرف اعمله.
 2- يبدأ تعليق الاوامر على سعر اغلاق اليوم .. يعني كل اخر يوم يبدأ يعلق الاوامر من سعر الاغلاق .
 3- تحديد ربح معين بالدولار او خسارة اول ما يتحقق من اجمالي الصفقات اللي اتفتحت يقفل كل الصفقات مرة واحدة و يلغي الاوامر المعلقة الباقية و ميعلقش اوامر تاني غير بعد اغلاق اليوم. 
4- امكانية تحديد اني اخليه ميفتحش صفقات تاني غير لما اشغله من جديد او انه يشتغل عند اغلاق كل يوم فقط. 
بس كدة ... كل الحجات دي موجودة فيه بس مش عارف اظبطها .. و ممكن لو حاجة مش موجودة أتمنى تضيفهالي اعتقد حجات بسيطة 
و معلش متقل عليك دايما و كل سنة و انت طيب

----------


## عدنان الخليفي

للرفع  .. ياريت مستر دولار يحن علينا ويعطينا رد انو ممكن او غير ممكن  ...

----------


## صلاح الدين الفوركساوى

بصراحة تهت من كبر الموضوع ومن كثرة الاكسبيرتات 
انا محتاج اكسبيرت يقوم بتعليق اوامر شراء اعلي السعر واوامر بيع اسفل السعل  
يكونوا مع السعر اينما راح علي بعد مسافه احددها انا من متغير خارجي 
مش عارف هل هذه المواصفات موجودة في اكسبيرت هنا ام لا ؟

----------


## صلاح الدين الفوركساوى

بصراحة تهت من كبر الموضوع ومن كثرة الاكسبيرتات 
انا محتاج اكسبيرت يقوم بتعليق اوامر شراء اعلي السعر واوامر بيع اسفل السعل  
يكونوا مع السعر اينما راح علي بعد مسافه احددها انا من متغير خارجي 
مش عارف هل هذه المواصفات موجودة في اكسبيرت هنا ام لا ؟

----------


## صلاح الدين الفوركساوى

يرفع للاهمية اخوانى الكرام  
يرفع للاهمية مستر دولار

----------


## MR.dollar

> بصراحة تهت من كبر الموضوع ومن كثرة الاكسبيرتات 
> انا محتاج اكسبيرت يقوم بتعليق اوامر شراء اعلي السعر واوامر بيع اسفل السعل  
> يكونوا مع السعر اينما راح علي بعد مسافه احددها انا من متغير خارجي 
> مش عارف هل هذه المواصفات موجودة في اكسبيرت هنا ام لا ؟

 ماذا تقصد يكونوا مع السعر أينما راح ؟ 
حاليا الإكسبرت نعم سيعلق الأوامر أعلى وأسفل السعر لكن عندما يصل السعر لهذه الأوامر سوف تتفعل ولن تتحرك من مكانها إذا كان هذا ما تقصده

----------


## صلاح الدين الفوركساوى

> ماذا تقصد يكونوا مع السعر أينما راح ؟ 
> حاليا الإكسبرت نعم سيعلق الأوامر أعلى وأسفل السعر لكن عندما يصل السعر لهذه الأوامر سوف تتفعل ولن تتحرك من مكانها إذا كان هذا ما تقصده

  اريدها ان تتحرك من مكانها  
او بمعنى اصح نضيف اوامر معلقة جديده 
بمعنى  
اريد ان يكون هناك متغير خارجى اسمه مثلا  
step  
ووظيفته ان يقوم بتعليق امر معلق مقابل لاخر امر تم فتحه فعلا  
بمعنى  
الاستيب مثلا يساوى 10  
واخر امر تم فتحة كان شراء عند سعر 1.300 فيقوم بتعليق امر بيع عند سعر 1.290 
فأذا صعد السعر الى اعلى ايضا مثلا ووصل الى 1.310 فيقوم بتعليق امر بيع عند سعر 1.300 
انا اعرف انه يمكن ان يعلق اوامر كثيرة مع كل تيك 
لكن من باب انى اريد ان اجربة فى اوقات معينه  
اشكرك مستر دولارعلى تعاونك 
بارك الله تعالى فيك

----------


## ب و ر ص ة

اخ مستر دولار 
اذا عملت باك تست للاكسبرت يوقف مايكمل
يعني عملت باك تست وقفل على ربح في الباك تست وبعدين وقف الشارت مايكمل
اين الخلل

----------


## ب و ر ص ة

وما هو حال الاكسبيرت مع الفجوات التي تحدث مع افتتاح السوق
لو كان هناك صفقات معلقة وقفل السوق
ومع الافتتاح فتحت الفجوة باتجاة اوامر الشراء هل تتفعل اوامر الشراء فقط
او جميع الاوامر تتفعل

----------


## Dahomy

السلام عليعكم أولا شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل
أنا عملت إكسبيرت ea forex generateur تمام كما أفكر والحمد لله كل ما يلزمني إذا أمكن طريقة للعمل مقارنة لصفقات الخاسرة والرابحة لكي تغلق جميع الأوامر( المعلقة والقائمة) عند وصول الربح لعدد محدد من الدولارات
تغلق جميع الأوامر( المعلقة والقائمة) في الصفقة الواحدة أي أنها لن تغلق أوامر الأزواج الأخرى .

----------


## MZAKY1

الإخوة الأعزاء
هل توجد نسخة تقوم بإغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة وحذف المعلقة عند وصول الأكويتى الى نسبة ربح محددة؟ ثم تقوم بالبدء من جديد أوتوماتيكيا بدون الحاجة الى إعادة التشغيل
لو موجودة ياريت تدلونى عليها أو يتكرم علينا مستر دولار باضافتها الى النسخة 4.6
تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## solidhdida

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة لك استاذ Mr.dollar
لي ملاحظة على الاكسبيرت على reversecloseorder
المفروض الامر الاخير اللي تم اغلاقو ينعكس يعني اذا كان بيع يضع امر شراء والعكس
بس لما اضع قيمتو true
ما يضع اي امر بعد الغلق 
النسخة 5.5 ارجو تعديل الخطا او رابط نسخة معدلة

----------


## عزيزي العميل

مستر دولار الله يعطيك العافيه  
الي فهمته انك تحطه من عند اسعار مختلفة اسعار مختلفة 
مادري فيه الفكرة الي ابيها او لا  .. الي هي عباره عن تعليق اوامر او بشكل اوضح تجميع اوامر بعقود ب ارقام مختلفة 
هل يقبل التعديل على الاحجام ولا مخير بين هالامرين 
ويكون التجميع عبارة عن باي ستوب وسيل ستوب ، ب استخدمه في المجال العرضي  في نطاق معين اذا امكن ؟ انتظر ردك استاذي

----------


## matrix335

السلام عليكم,
شكرا لك اخي مستر دولار على الجهد الاكثر من رائع الذي تبذله. 
هل من الممكن ان تجري بعض التعديلات على اخر نسخه من الاكسبيرت لو سمحت؟
التعديلات هي: 
1- ان لا يفتح صفقات مع بداية التشغيل. بل ينتظر حتى يتحقق شرط معين للبيع او الشراء ثم يفعل المضاعفات حسب نوع الصفقه.
2- اضافة خاصية انه اذا تحقق هدف اخر مضاعفه , فانه يغلق جميع الاوردرات الاخرى.
3- استعمال الماجيك نمبر حتى نستطيع تفعيل الاكسبيرت على اكثر من شارت. 
ولك جزيل الشكر.

----------


## عشتار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى اجد اكسيبرت بالمواصفات التاليه : 
مع افتتاح الشمعه اليوميه او الساعه اوالأربع ساعات
كمثال
افتتح اليورو دولاراليومي على سعر 1.2000
يضع الأكسبيرت امر معلق
شراء على سعر 1.2002 بقيمة عقد 0.10 والأستوب 1.1998
وبيع على سعر 1.1998 بقيمة عقد 0.10والأستوب 1.2002 
ولنفرض تفعل امر الشراء 1.2002 وضرب الأستوب 1.1998
يتفعل امر البيع مباشره بعد ضرب الستوب لشراء ومع تفعيل امر البيع يضع الأكسبيرت في نفس الوقت نفس امر الشراء السابق وبنفس قيمة العقد وووووهكذا 
بنسبه للهدف انا اغلق الصفقه يدويا
ملاحظه // اريد تحديد الفارق بين البيع والشراء انا احدد في الأكسبيرت
وتقبلو فائق ودي واحترامي  *حاولة اعدل في اعددات الأكسبيرت لتناسب موضوعي لأني اعتقد هذا الموضوع هو مشابه للأكسبيرت الى اريده اتمنى احد يعدل الأكسبيرت لتناسب موضوعي *

----------


## forex too

ارجو اعادة فتح هذا الموضوع

----------


## ibrahem khair

مشكور جدا مستر دولار على مجهودك الرائع

----------


## احمد الداوود

شكرا أستاذ اسامه على هذا المجهود العظيم 
انا استخدمت النسخه  4.6 على عملتين لاكن الاكسبيرت اشتغل على عملة وحده بس 
ارجوا إضافة النسخة الاخيره من الاكسبيرت ويتم تثبيت هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## alawy103

هناك مشكلة في profit يتاخر في اغلاق الصفقة الرابحة

----------


## Defallah

السلام عليكم  
 ارغب في اضافة بسيطة وهي ان تكون الاوامر المعلقة بناء على سعر احدده انا .

----------


## Defallah

> السلام عليكم  
>  ارغب في اضافة بسيطة وهي ان تكون الاوامر المعلقة بناء على سعر احدده انا .

 ممكن من وقتك دقايق معدوده ماراح ياخذ من وقتك الكثير . 
وشكرا.

----------


## Defallah

> ممكن من وقتك دقايق معدوده ماراح ياخذ من وقتك الكثير . 
> وشكرا.

 اخوي اذا الطلب لاتريد تنفيذه رجاء بلغني عشان مانتظرك ولا ادخل كل يوم الموضوع انتظر ردك وجزاك الله خير .

----------


## 3aaadil

*السيد مستر دولار 
اولا بارك الله فيك على جهودك المتواصلة في تلبية طلبات الأخوة بهذه السرعة
عندي طلب مستر دولار وهو ان تكون خاصية المضاعفات 
وكذلك خاصية addOrderAfterClose 
وكذلك خاصية reverseClosedOrders 
ان تكون منفصلة لكل نوع من انواع الاوردرات الاربع بحيث يكون بالإمكان إضافتها لنوع أو نوعين منها دون الأنواع الأخرى
ارجو ان تكون الإضافة على النسخة v6 أو ما بعدها 
وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## Shereftiger

اخي الفاضل ممكن تعملي تعديل علي الاكسبيرت لو امكن بحيث يفتح مضاعفات
باي استوب 1 1 2 4 8     وسل ليمت 1 2 4 8 16
باي ليمت 1 2 4 8 16    وسل استوب 1 1 2 4 8
ولماذا يوجد فرق بين الباي استوب والسيل ليمت هل هو فرق السبريد اريد يكون نفس السعر
وكل ما السعر يطلع مرحله التيك بروفت والستوب لوس يكون سعر المرحله السابقه اللي قبلها  وكذلك والعكس
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## yahiasa

ممكن اضافة بسيطة للاكسبيرت و بغاية الاهمية و هي : 
فتح الاوردرات على المنصة بطريقة عشوائية و غير منتظمة اي في حال كان عندنا 100 صفقة بيع و شراء ان يكونوا على التتالي و ليس 50 بيع اولا ثم 50 شراء 
بيع - شراء - بيع شراء  
و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## alomisi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في البدايه كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ مستر دولار على المجهود الكبير وعلى الاكسبرت الاكثر من رائع  
كان لي طلب لو تكرمت اخي مستر دولار  هو اني اريد فتح الاوامر المعلقه  بمتغير انا احدده مثلا امر seel stop عند سعر 1.2650 والامر الاخر  عند 1.2620 والامر الذي يليه عند 1.5290 وهكذا يعني المتغير عشوائي لنقاط مابين الاوامر المعلقه هل هذا الخيار موجود يعطيكم العافيه وفي اي نسخه

----------


## m_hakiiim

السلام عليكم 
الاسكريبت بيفتح صفقات كتيره ولا يلتزم بادارة راس المال 
الرجاء تعديله

----------


## shivaa

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Robo_Coder

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## alibetto

الله يجزيك الخير استاذ اسامة والله يوفيك تعبك باضعاف مضاعفة على مجهودك الطيب ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب انا تابعت الموضوع من الاول ولاحظت كم تعبت وخدمت الاخوة الله وحده يكافيك وكلمة شكر قليلة في حقك ونعجز عن شكرك الله يكثر من امثالك الطيبين والخييرين ويغنيك في الدنيا والاخرة ويرحم والديك

----------


## mm_aiman

طلب من مستر دولار ارجو اضافة الدخول للسعر الشراء او البيع عند مستوى معين بمعنى اريد دخول شراء عند كل مستوى سعر ينتهى ب 20 1.5420 1.5520 1.5620
وهكذا البيع وشكرا

----------


## Zakariya_m2z

يعطيك الف عافيه مستر دولار على هذا المجهود
بس لي طلب اذا امكن 
عند وصول الخساره لمبلغ معين الاكسبريت لايغلق الصفقات
والنقطه الثانية هناك تأخر في بعض الاحيان بأغلاق الصفقات الرابحه 
وهل يمكن عمل خيار منفصل بحيث الاوامر يتم تحريكها خلال فتره زمنيه مع تحرك السعر  
النسخه المستخدمه 
V5.5
شاكر ومقدر مجهودك

----------


## rapiallah

با لبت يتم نعديل الاكسبرت ليصبح آمن

----------


## 0mar

ما هي أفضل نسخة ؟!! 
جربت V5.5  
ولكن احتاج نسخة تعمل على خمس خانات  
قمت بتغيير الكود .. 
 if(Digits<4)
   {
      point=0.01;
      digits=2;
   }
   else
   {
      point=0.0001;
      digits=4;     
إلى التالي .. 
 if(Digits<5)
   {
      point=0.001;
      digits=3;
   }
   else
   {
      point=0.00001;
      digits=5;  
لا زال هناك مشكلة في فتح الأوامر الجديدة بعد الإغلاق !

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------


## sayed123

هل فيه طريقة لنسخ الصفقة من حساب في شركة الى حساب في شركة اخري بنفس ارقام الدخول للسعر في الشركة الاولى .
مثال : السعر في يورو دولار للشركة الاولي 1.1650 اريد تنفيذه بنفس هذا السعر ونفس الوقت في الشركة الثانية .
هل هذا متاح .

----------


## forex-one

> طلبه الكثير من الأعضاء وما زال هناك من يطلبه 
> يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقات معلقة أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر بناء على المتغيرات التي تحددها في الإكسبرت 
> الإكسبرت به أغلب الخيارات التي يمكن البحث عنها قررت جمعها كلها في إكسبرت واحد  
> متغيرات الإكسبرت  UseHourTrade فلتر العمل في وقت محدد FromHourTrade ساعة البدايه ToHourTrade ساعة النهايه  **خيار وضع الأوامر المعلقه** OpenBuyStopOrders وضع صفقات باي ستوب  DistanceBetweenBuyS المسافه بين صفقات الباي ستوب  OpenBuyLimitOrders  وضع صفقات باي ليميت DistanceBetweenBuyL المسافه بين صفقات الباي ليميت  OpenSellStopOrders وضع صفقات سيل ستوب DistanceBetweenSellS المسافه بين صفقات سيل ستوب  OpenSellLimitOrders  وضع صفقات سيل ليميت DistanceBetweenSellL المسافه بين صفقات سيل ليميت  **خيار حجم اللوت والمضاعفات** UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier  نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
> إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
> مثلا إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=true  
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه 1  2   4   8    16   وهكذا
> أما إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=false
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه  1   2   3   4   5   وهكذا FirstLot  حجم اللوت الأول NumberOfOrders  عدد الأوامر المعلقه التي يتم وضعها  OpenAtChoosenHour  وضع الصفقات في ساعة معينه  Hour_  الساعة التي يتم وضع الصفقات فيها  OnlyOnce  وضع الصفقات مره واحده فقط وبعدها لن يضع الإكسبرت صفقات أخرى حتى يتم تفعيله مره أخرى  **خيارات حذف وإغلاق الصفقات** FridayOpenOrdersFilter  عدم فتح صفقات يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayDeleteOrders  حذف الصفقات المعلقه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayCloseOrders  إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعه التي يتم تحديدها  _Hour  الساعة التي يتم تنفيذ الأوامر السابقه عندها  CloseOrdersAfterProfit  إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit  حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده Profit  الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) TakeProfit  هدف كل صفقه  TrailingStop  التريلينج ستوب  TrailingStep  التريلينج ستيب 
> ...

 سلام عليكم استاذنا مستر دولار 
لو سمحت هل يوجد في هذه الاكسبيرت خاصه وضع السعر
اي انه انا اضع السعر الذي يبدا فيه الكسبرت عنده  بالعمل

----------


## forex-one

> سلام عليكم استاذنا مستر دولار 
> لو سمحت هل يوجد في هذه الاكسبيرت خاصه وضع السعر
> اي انه انا اضع السعر الذي يبدا فيه الكسبرت عنده  بالعمل

 عذرا استاذ مستر دولار وجدت المطلوب في المشاركات 
تحياتي

----------


## forex-one

> عذرا استاذ مستر دولار وجدت المطلوب في المشاركات 
> تحياتي

 سلام عليكم مره اخرى اعذرني استاذ مستر دولار هل يوجد نسخه تمسح بوضع الستوب والتايك
يعني مثلا الاكسبرت فاتح عشره صفقات هل بمكن وضع خانه لجميع الصفقات ستوب واحد انا اكتبه في الخانه 
ونفس الامر للتايك بروفت

----------


## nirvano

من لديه اعدادات هاذا السكريبت الرائع يفيدنا بها 
املك حساب صغير لا يتحمل كثير شكرا لكم و خاصة لمستر دولار تحياتي

----------


## amoon2334125

> ما هي أفضل نسخة ؟!! 
> جربت V5.5  
> ولكن احتاج نسخة تعمل على خمس خانات  
> قمت بتغيير الكود .. 
>  if(Digits<4)
>    {
>       point=0.01;
>       digits=2;
>    }
> ...

 مشكلة كبيرة يا اخي انا جربت كذا طريقة عشان اخللي الاكسبريت يشتغل بطريقة صحيحة مع بروكر ظ¥ خانات بس مش نافع حاولت اضيف صفر لقيت ان المسافات بتضاعف فقسمت علي ظ،ظ* فمثلا لو الهدف ظ¢ظ* خليته ظ¢ بس المشكلة لو حبيت اخللي تيك برفت ظ¢ظ¥ نقطة مفيش طريقة تخليتي احط ظ¢.ظ¥ بدل ظ¢ظ¥ فياريت لو حد يعدل الاكسبريت يشتغل علي بروكر ظ¥ ارقام

----------


## amoon234125

> ما هي أفضل نسخة ؟!! 
> جربت V5.5  
> ولكن احتاج نسخة تعمل على خمس خانات  
> قمت بتغيير الكود .. 
>  if(Digits<4)
>    {
>       point=0.01;
>       digits=2;
>    }
> ...

 انا حاولت ازود صفر في الاعدادات تيك بروفت و استوب لوز لقيت المسافة بتتضاعف فقسمت علي 2 فبدل تيك بروفت 20 نقطة خليتهم 2 و هكذا المشكلة ان مفيش حرية يعني مثلا لو حبيت اخللي تيك بروفت 25 نقطة مينفعش احط 2.5 في الاعدادات فياريت لو حد يعدل الاكسبريت لبروكر 5 ارقام

----------


## rayyan0

> طلبه الكثير من الأعضاء وما زال هناك من يطلبه 
> يقوم الإكسبرت بوضع صفقات معلقة أعلى السعر وأسفل السعر بناء على المتغيرات التي تحددها في الإكسبرت 
> الإكسبرت به أغلب الخيارات التي يمكن البحث عنها قررت جمعها كلها في إكسبرت واحد  
> متغيرات الإكسبرت  UseHourTrade فلتر العمل في وقت محدد FromHourTrade ساعة البدايه ToHourTrade ساعة النهايه  **خيار وضع الأوامر المعلقه** OpenBuyStopOrders وضع صفقات باي ستوب  DistanceBetweenBuyS المسافه بين صفقات الباي ستوب  OpenBuyLimitOrders  وضع صفقات باي ليميت DistanceBetweenBuyL المسافه بين صفقات الباي ليميت  OpenSellStopOrders وضع صفقات سيل ستوب DistanceBetweenSellS المسافه بين صفقات سيل ستوب  OpenSellLimitOrders  وضع صفقات سيل ليميت DistanceBetweenSellL المسافه بين صفقات سيل ليميت  **خيار حجم اللوت والمضاعفات** UseMultiplier إستخدام المضاعفات إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يفتح صفقات بنفس الحجم  X_Multiplier  نوع المضاعفات إذا جعلتها ترو فسيستخدم المضاعفات المضروبه أي حجم اللوت مضروب في Multiplier
> إذا جعلتها فولس فسوف يستخدم مضاعفات الجمع أي حجم اللوت مضاف إليه Multiplier
> مثلا إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=true  
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه 1  2   4   8    16   وهكذا
> أما إذا جعلت UseMultiplier =true  وجعلت X_Multiplier=false
> فسوف تكون المضاعفه  1   2   3   4   5   وهكذا FirstLot  حجم اللوت الأول NumberOfOrders  عدد الأوامر المعلقه التي يتم وضعها  OpenAtChoosenHour  وضع الصفقات في ساعة معينه  Hour_  الساعة التي يتم وضع الصفقات فيها  OnlyOnce  وضع الصفقات مره واحده فقط وبعدها لن يضع الإكسبرت صفقات أخرى حتى يتم تفعيله مره أخرى  **خيارات حذف وإغلاق الصفقات** FridayOpenOrdersFilter  عدم فتح صفقات يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayDeleteOrders  حذف الصفقات المعلقه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعة التي يتم تحديدها  FridayCloseOrders  إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه يوم الجمعة بعد الساعه التي يتم تحديدها  _Hour  الساعة التي يتم تنفيذ الأوامر السابقه عندها  CloseOrdersAfterProfit  إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده  DeleteOrdersAfterProfit  حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده Profit  الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) TakeProfit  هدف كل صفقه  TrailingStop  التريلينج ستوب  TrailingStep  التريلينج ستيب 
> ...

  
انا طالب من حضرتك تعديل بسيط جدا على اكسبرت مفتوح المصدر

----------


## samaous

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 رمضان كريم للجميع 
ارجو المساعده في ما يخص الاعدادات الصحيحه لاكسبرت pending order وشكرا

----------


## nirvano

لا زال هناك مشكلة في فتح الأوامر الجديدة بعد الإغلاق !

----------


## GBPJPY2018

عمل رائع شكرآ لك

----------


## خنفر21

عمل رائع شكرآ لك

----------


## a7med920

مستر دولار والاخوه الكرام السلام عليكم  
CloseOrdersAfterProfit إغلاق الصفقات بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده
DeleteOrdersAfterProfit حذف الصفقات المعلقه بعد الوصول إلى الربح الذي تحدده
Profit الربح الذي يغلق ويحذف عنده الصفقات في حال تفعيل الخيارين السابقين (الربح بالدولار) 
بعد تفعيل الخيارات السابقه الاكسبيرت بيغلق الصفقات وبيحذف عشوائى  الصفقات ولكن ليس بالكامل وبيضع غيرهم فى اماكن عشوائيه جربت اكتر من نسخه بدون نتيجه فين المشكله هل المشكله ان النسخ قديمه بالنسبه للتحديثات الجديده فى الميتاتريدر ؟

----------


## yamin2000

هل تم حل المشاكل؟

----------


## fady97

اكسبرتات ضعيفة وفاشلة من الاصل كلها لكن الفكرة نفسها جيدة

----------


## سميرعلي

نحتاج جديد الاكسبيرتات والمؤشرات

----------


## NAIMRADIO6

أخي اريد تعديل على نسخة سكريبت الصفقات المعلقة
حيث انه تفتح فقط صفقات buy stop - sell stop 
و لا أريد ظهور buy limit  او sell limit
اي اية صفقة تغلق تفتح مكانها فقط  buy stop  أو sell stop

----------


## kingof1

اخي الحبيب مستر دولار يوجد خطأ او مشكلة مهمة للغاية نحن نواجها في اكسبرت الاوامر المعلقة وهي : انت تعلم عندما نستخدم الاكسبرت على سلة من عملات يكون لدي عدة صفقات مفتوحة وعدة اوامر معلقة عندها نستخدم معها اكسبرت اغلاق الصفقات على ربح معين من سلة العملات ، هنا تكمل المشكلة عندما يكون هناك عدة صفقات مفتوحة وعدة اوامر معلقة ويصل الربح الى الربح المطلوب يقوم الاكسبرتين بالتضارب لان واحد يغلق الصفقات والاخر يفتح الصفقات في الوقت نفسها  هنا يتضارب  ، (الحل ) : الحل هو 1- ان لا يكون هناك اوامر معلقة ، مثال : اي ان كان لدي صفقة مفتوحة و اردت ان يفتح الاكسبرت امر معلق من نوع شراء او بيع على بعد خمسين نقطة مثلا هنا بدل ان يضع امر معلق ان ينتظر عندما يصل السعر الى بعد خمسين نقطة وقتها يفتح صفقة مباشر بدل ما يضع امر معلق  ، 2- اضافة خاصية جديدة وهي ان لا يفتح اكسبرت الاوامر المعلقة الصفقات من جديد فورا ، ان يبدا العمل مجددا عند بداية شمعة جديدة ان كان على فريم الدقيقة او الخمس دقائق هكذا نتجنب الوقوع في مشكلة التضارب بين الاكسبرتين عند اغلاق الصفقات . ولك جزيل الشكر ..

----------


## attiya

ما شاء الله

----------


## salihou

سلام اخي ميستر دولار بالنسبة لهذا الاكسبيرت النسخة الأخيرة...هل يمكنك اضافة خاصية افتتاح الصفقة بالدقائق ...يعني مثلا تفعيل أمر معلق على الساعة 11 و 30 دقيقة

----------


## naseem2468

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل عام وانتم بخير . 
أستاذ اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كل ما تبذله معانا من مجهود . 
انا احتاج نفس هذا الاكسبرت ولكن باعدادات بسيطه جدا .  
فقط اذا انا فتحت صفقه يدويا ... يقوم هو بشكل تلقائي بفتح صفقه معاكسه ومهدجه . وتستمر العقود المهدجه المضاعفه حتى نخرج بربح تغلق جميع الصفقات . 
وأنا اتحكم فقط بعدد العقود المراد فتحها بحيث اذا وصلت لمضاعفه معينه خلاص يغلق جميع الصفقات حتى لو بخساره . 
وانا اتحكم بحجم اللوت 
وأتحكم بتحديد مساحة الكفري زون .. والمنطقة التي يتم قفل جميع الصفقات عليها بعد الوصول للهدف . 
واذا أقفلت الصفقات لا يقوم الاكسبرت بفتح أي صفقات ثانيه الا اذا انا فتحت صفقه جديده .  
أي اصدار يجب ان استخدم من ضمن كل الإصدارات السابقه ؟  
لان كثرة الاعدادات في الاسكربت تلخبطني . انا اريد فقط شيء بسيط . وشكرا 
وكمان بالنسبه للمضاعفات انا لا اريده ان يضاعف على كيفه .. انا اريد ان ادخل المضاعفات بأحجام معيه يدويا .

----------


## simoforex

السلام عليكم. يا اخوان كيف تجعل الاكسبرت يفتح الصفقة الأولة مباشرة مع سعر السوق الحالي وباقي الأوامر المعلقة تبقى معلقة وبالتالي تكون الصفقة الأولى مجرد صفقة مفتوحة وليس أمر معلق. وشكرا
نسخة الاكسبرت MR.dollar_Pending Orders EA V6.1

----------


## yahyamansoor

في هذا الموقع الرائح وجدت العديد من الاشخاص الرائعين 
و الاحترام المتبادل وفق الله الجميع

----------


## ماءالسواقي

موفقين

----------


## ibrahim_elzekki

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الاكسبيرت يظهر خطأ
 OrderClose error 138

----------


## ahmed_alghouti

الاكسبيرت يفي بالغرض ولكن فقط يعطي الدخول على ساعة معينة وانا احتاج الى الدخول في دقيقة محدد من الساعة لذلك اذا امكن وضع الدقائق ايضا يكون هذا عمل رائع من حضرتك

----------

